# تطبيقات علي برنامج Civil 3 d



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 مايو 2010)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله
اخواني لاشك اننا كلنا متطفلين علي علم المهندس فواز العنسي سواء في شرح هذا البرنامج او برنامج الاند فلذلك رأيت ابدأ موضوعي بإعادة تسجيل دروس المهندس فواز بامتداد متاح للجميع تشغيلة flv
وصوت وصورة واضحة ليكون مرجع في فهم البرنامج 
وبعد ذلك ابدأ في عمل مشروع لتطبيق ما فهمناه من دروس المهندس فواز بارك الله فية
ثم بعد ذلك أدرس انا واخواني المهندسين المشاكل والاخطاء التي قد نواجهها في التطبيق ونتعاون في حلها حتي نصل الي درجة الاحتراف في البرنامج 
وذلك من باب التعاون علي البر والتقوي ونفع انفسنا والمسلمين في كل مكان
واطلب من الاخوة المهندسين التفاعل معي بالردود والتطبيق ومن اللاخوة المشرفين اعطاء هذا الموضوع حظا من الاهمية ويا حبذا لو شاركنا المهندس الكريم اخونا المهندس فواز

*رابط دروس مهندس فواز
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6...ng.html?rnd=54
رابط دروسي
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/W...ng.html?rnd=81*
http://depositfiles.com/files/dlal3qfvb


----------



## mostafammy (14 مايو 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا وياربت حضرتك تتابعه من البدايه إلى النهايه 
جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (14 مايو 2010)

الارشفة و التنسيق جيد و الله يوفقك مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله اخي مصطفي ان احيانا الله نتابع الموضوع الي النهاية 
هذة روابط دروس المهندس فواز كاملة 
http://depositfiles.com/files/dlal3qfvb الدرس الاول النقاط http://depositfiles.com/files/oapori3go الدرس الثاني تابع النقاط http://depositfiles.com/files/cr4o4aso2 الدرس الثالث عمل الاسطحhttp://depositfiles.com/files/ul9gh1kyd الدرس الرابع عمل التصميم الافقي للطريقhttp://depositfiles.com/files/9m81fs13g الدرس الخامس تابع التصميم الافقي للطريقhttp://depositfiles.com/files/jo9u0di3v الدرس السادس البروفيلhttp://depositfiles.com/files/dpjqz6ihy الدرس السابع تابع البروفيلhttp://depositfiles.com/files/bo9syk74k الدرس الثامن المقاطع العرضية http://depositfiles.com/files/tfctj7gzu الدرس التاسع والاخير تابع المقاطع العرضية

انا منتظر الردود لنبدأ سويا في التطبيق


----------



## abedodeh (15 مايو 2010)

الباشمهندس اكرم حاليا انا اخذ دورة متقدمة بهذا البرنامج انتهي منها بعد اسبوعين من الان انشاالله عندها اكون مستعد لاي سؤال اواستفسار اقدر عليه بهذا البرنامج .


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2010)

مهندس اكرم جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد والتفاعل معنا ان شاء الله عندما نصل لمرحلة الاسئلة وطرح المشاكل ارجو ان تكون معنا ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
وان شاء الله نتابع سويا النتائج
الدرس الاول عباره عن صوت فقط وليس فيديو


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم يعقوب انا قمت بتنزيل الدرس الاول وهو يعمل عندي علي جميع البرامج اقترح ان تستخدم vlc media player ارجو ان يعمل بهذا البرنامج ان شاء الله 
http://vlc-media-player.en.softonic.com/download#pathbar


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2010)

وهذا الرابط لمعرفة كيفية تنزيل البرنامج من موقع شركة اتو ديسك وكيفية التسجيل في الموقع وهو منقول من مشاركة سابقة في هذا المنتدي المبارك واليكم الرابط
http://depositfiles.com/files/rbjiygp1p


----------



## garary (15 مايو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي الكريم يعقوب انا قمت بتنزيل الدرس الاول وهو يعمل عندي علي جميع البرامج اقترح ان تستخدم vlc media player ارجو ان يعمل بهذا البرنامج ان شاء الله
> http://vlc-media-player.en.softonic.com/download#pathbar



اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك
حملت البرنامج لكن لم يتم اى تغيير فى الصوت او الصورة .


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2010)

اخي جراري جربت الملفات علي جهازين غير جهازي اشتغلوا بالبرنامج vlc عموما صيغة الملفات avi انا بحثت فوجدت برنامج صغير متخصص في تشغيل avi علي الرابط 
http://www.libyan-sat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51301
والله المستعان


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 مايو 2010)

او برنامج DivX Player علي الوصلة
http://www.adigicam.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4671
رجاء من الاخوة الذين شغلو الفيديو يفيدونا وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
لقد اشتغلت الفايلات معي على
k_lite_codec_pack_590


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (15 مايو 2010)

ياريت لو سمحت والله ترفع الملفات علي رابط تاني 2share مثلا وربنا يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 مايو 2010)

اخواني الكرام هذين الرابطين اول جهدي المقل بعد دروس المهندس الفاضل مهندس فواز بهدف التطبيق ومعالجة الاخطاء التي نواجهها في استخدام البرنامج ومرفق مع الملف الثاني ملف اتو كاد مرسوم فيه المسارات رفعتها علي 2shared عملا بنصيحة اخونا علي مصطفي بانتظار ردودكم بارك الله في الجميع
http://www.2shared.com/file/Ajd_Hdt4/1-ALIGNMENT_-_1.html تعريف المسار الافقي

http://www.2shared.com/file/7XUHBQ7M/2-ALIGNMENT-2.html تابع تعريف المسار


----------



## garary (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الجهد المقدم ونامل الاستمرار وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طوكر (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي م غنيم وجزي الله خيرا المهندس فوزا فقد إستفدنا كثيرا من دروسه 

لكن لو كان رفعت لينا الدروس دي علي الرابيد شير أو الفور شير يكون أحسن لأنوا الروابط دي كلها بتعطيك أن التنزيل مزدحم في منطقتك

ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة


----------



## mostafammy (16 مايو 2010)

والله مجهود عظيم م اشرف غنيم 
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ورزقك الله ما تتمنى


----------



## mostafammy (16 مايو 2010)

لكن عندى مشكله فى تحميل دروس المهندس فواز بعد الضغط على الرابط يعطينى الموقع مشغول فى بلدك حيث اننى فى السعوديه 
الرجاء المساعده فى حل هذه المشكله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الردود المشجعة 
اخواني لن نقطف ثمار هذا الموضوع حتي يطبق كل منا بنفسة ويعرض المشاكل ونتناقش فيها ونتعاون في حلها الي ان نصل الي نهاية البرنامج وادق تفاصيلة نكون قد وصانا الي درجة الاحتراف وهذا هو الهدف من فتح هذا الموضوع ولن نرقي حتي نبدأ من حيث انتهي الاخرون مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 مايو 2010)

جاري رفع دروس المهندس فواز علي موقع 2 shared هل الموقع دة مناسب للرفع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 مايو 2010)

لقد تم رفع شرح مهندس فواز مرة اخري علي موقع 2 shared ارجوا من الله ان ينتفع بها الجميع
الدرس الاول النقاط
http://www.2shared.com/file/WGD_XftC/1-points_1.html
الدرس الثاني تكملة النقاط
http://www.2shared.com/file/C9PhWifm/1-points_2.html
الدرس الثالث عمل الاسطح
http://www.2shared.com/file/dZAR7e-o/3-sufface.html
الدرس الرابع المسار الافقي
http://www.2shared.com/file/s3-W3D_D/4-alignment-1.html
الدرس الخامس تكملة المسار الافقي
http://www.2shared.com/file/Onk9QGIk/5-alignment-2.html
الدرس السادس عمل البروفيل
http://www.2shared.com/file/XkabiIdI/6-EGFG__1_.html
الدرس السابع تكملة عمل البروفيل
http://www.2shared.com/file/I8w7Xhs8/7-EGFG__2_.html
الدرس الثامن عمل المقاطع العرضية
http://www.2shared.com/file/ETmfiHes/8-_CROSS-SECTION_1.html
الدرس التاسع والاخير تكملة عمل المقاطع العرضي
http://www.2shared.com/file/79mtfbyr/9-_CROSS-SECTION_2.html

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mostafammy (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بموضوع الرفع مره اخرى على سيرفر اخر
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ROUDS (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وان شاء الله نتواصل معك ومع الجميع من اجل الفائده ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 مايو 2010)

اخواني اقتراحي نشتغل مشروع واحد للمبتدئين امثالي اما المحترفين يشتغلو معنا نفس المشروع لنقيس النتائج عليهم انا قدمت مشروع مقترح في الرابطين السابقين ولو حدعندة مشروع مقترح اخر مفيش مشاكل يرسل البيانات في انتظار مشاركتكم واقتراحكم في تكملة الموضوع.


----------



## garary (17 مايو 2010)

عملت على البرنامج من فترة قصيرة .
ولكن لدى استفسار عن البروفايل كيف يمكن وضع المسافات والمناسيب كلا فى صف .
من خلال الصورة المرفقة توضح ان المسافات والمناسيب فى صف واحد .
من لدية الطريقة لايبخل علينا بذلك مشكورا .


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 مايو 2010)

اخي جراري الصورة مش واضحة والمسافة الخاصة باي باند الافقي ام الراسي او الباند الرئيسي بتاع الاستيشن والمنسوب


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (17 مايو 2010)

الي الامام اخى الغالى وارجو من الله ان يجعل ذك العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور اخي الكريم
الرابط شوية تاعبنا زي الرابد شير تمام 
لو رفعتة علي رابط اخر زي الفور شير يكون افضل واسرع 
مشكور علي المجهود الرائع اخي الكريم


----------



## garary (17 مايو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي جراري الصورة مش واضحة والمسافة الخاصة باي باند الافقي ام الراسي او الباند الرئيسي بتاع الاستيشن والمنسوب



اخى الكريم 
المقصود هو كيفية وضع staitons و elevitons فى صفوف وليس كما ماهو واضح من الصورة التى تبين ذلك فى صف واحد.
مثلا يكون الصفوف كالاتى :
Staitons
GRAUND LEVEL
FINSH LEVEL


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 مايو 2010)

اخي كرم هحاول ان شاء الله ولو واحد نزل الملفات ويساعد ويرفعها لنا علي 4 شير ربنا يجزية خير عشان الرفع بياخد وقت وربنا يبارك في الجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 مايو 2010)

اخي جريري تقصد يكون الاستيشن والمنسوب علي هيئة مثل الاند والله انا ما حاولتش ومعرفش اذا كان ممكن او لا 
لكن خلينا نحاول ولو حد عنده علم ربنا يجزيه خير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 مايو 2010)

اخواني نواصل مع تطبيقاتنا علي البرنامج هذة الدروس استيراد النقاط وعمل الاسطح والملف الثالث فية معلومات الارض الطبيعية عشان نطبق سويا وكدة عندنا كل المعلومات الي نطبق بيها المسار والارض الطبيعية اليكم الروابط
http://www.2shared.com/file/UzYpkiNc/3_-_IMPORT_POINTS.html استيراد النقاط
http://www.2shared.com/file/vdgIbTBq/4-CREAT_SURFACE.html عمل سطح
http://www.2shared.com/file/6uFTwJU1/NGL_26-5-209__approved__00000_.html ملف الارض الطبيعية
ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## garary (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى اشرف
الحقيقة انا وصلت الى عمل البروفايل وكل ماينقصنى هو ماذكرت سابقا وان شاء الله نتعاون جميعا.


----------



## خالدc3d (18 مايو 2010)

رداً على سؤال الأخ GADARY عن كيفية اظهار المناسيب بسطر لوحده
لقد قمت بأنشاء ملف بصيغة dwt
قم بحفظ هذا الملف في المكان التالي:
C/ documents and setting-Application Data-Autodesk-C3D2009-eun-Template-
بعد أن تحفظ الملف افتح برنامج السفل كالعادة ثم أذهب الى 
FILE -OPEN
هنا بدل أن تستخدم فتح ملف بصيغة ال 
DWG أو DXF

غير الخيار الى 
dwt
بعد أن تختار هذا النوع من الملفات سوف ينقلك السيفل لوحده الى موقع الملف الذي قمت بحفظه - عندها أختار لتفتح نفس الملف --- هذا الملف قمت بتغييرالإعدادت ليتناسب مع أكثر متطلبات المساحين
-حاول انشاء profile
و إن شاء الله ستجده كما تريد
ملاحظة :هذا الملف بنسخة 2009 أرجو أن بناسب 2010


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 مايو 2010)

اخي جريري ارجو ان يكون الاسم صحيح هل اشتغلت في الشيت مانجر ام لا ان كنت تعرفة جيد حاول تحضر لنا فية اي اي شرح وتابع معانا وان لم يكن للفايدة فلتصحيح الاخاء وربنا يكرمك علي متابعة الموضوع وايضا احنا في انتظار المهندس اكرم لحين ينتهي من الدورة المتقدمة في البرنامج ليفيدنا من علمة ربنا يعلمنا جميعا


----------



## mostafammy (18 مايو 2010)

موافقين ان شاء الله 
وإلى الامام


----------



## garary (18 مايو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي جريري ارجو ان يكون الاسم صحيح هل اشتغلت في الشيت مانجر ام لا ان كنت تعرفة جيد حاول تحضر لنا فية اي اي شرح وتابع معانا وان لم يكن للفايدة فلتصحيح الاخاء وربنا يكرمك علي متابعة الموضوع وايضا احنا في انتظار المهندس اكرم لحين ينتهي من الدورة المتقدمة في البرنامج ليفيدنا من علمة ربنا يعلمنا جميعا



اخلى مهندس اشرف 
اولا الاسم الصحيح هو جرارى
ثانيا لم اتعمق فى الشيت مانجر ولكن وجدت العمل فى civil 3d افضل بكثير من من العمل فى اللاند 
وان شاء الله نتعاون بمافيه الخير للجميع .
تحياتى .......................


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 مايو 2010)

الاخ مهندس جراري اقصد الشيت مانجر في السيفيل وهو تقسيم البروفيل والبلان الي شيتس وطباعتها بشكل جميل مثل الاند لكن في هذا البرنامج عموما هذه خطوة متقدمة نسبيا هندخل فيها قريبا ومن ناحية وضع المنسوب في سطر واحد انا درست الموضوع دة اليوم وتوصلت لكيفية الاعدادات وسجلت لك فيديو ربنا ينفعك وينفع الجميع بما فية وربنا يجزيك خير لفت انتباهي للبحث عن هذة الاعدادات مع الشكر للمهندس خالد علي المجهود والتحية للمهندس مصطفي لمتابعته الدقيقة معنا والان مع الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?sId=AUrQGurFNzS6w2Rc


----------



## garary (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا مهندس اشرف وان شاء الله اتابع الموضوع وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## mostafammy (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا مهندس اشرف على المتابعه باسمترار لموضوعك الجميل
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الرجمة العقورية (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي
وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (18 مايو 2010)

تم تنزيل جميع الاجزاء مع الشكر لك اخي الكريم
و مع جزيل الشكر للمهندس المعجزة فواز العنسي
بارك الله له في علمة و ادخلة فسيح جناتة
و بارك الله في جميع من ساهم و شارك في تجميع هذة المحاضرات لتكون لنا بمثابة علم ينتفع به 
و شكرا للمشرفين علي المنتدي الزي اصبح بالنسبة لكثير منا بمثابة الركن الحصين الزي نركن الية دائما


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (18 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز اشرف غنيم لم استطيع تنزيل الملفات ممكن ترفعهم مرة اخري او ارفاقهم هنا
بارك الله فيك 
مع الشكر


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2010)

الاخ كرم تقصد علي نفس السيرفر او علي سيرفر جديد واية المشكلة في التنزيل معاك عشان نعرف نعالجها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مايو 2010)

باراك الله فيك اخي م اشراف 
افكارك جميلة وقيمة يجب علينا جميع التعاون والعمل علي حل المشاكل التي تواجه جميع الاخوة 
الفكرة جميلة نحن معك ان شاء الله


----------



## خالدc3d (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للشيت أتبع الخطوات التالية: 
1-اذهب الى أسفل قائمة toolspase--
ستجد view frame groups 
أضغط يمين وأختار create view frame groups
ستظهر نافذة من خلالها ستقوم 1-اأختيار الطريق الذي سيرتبط بهذة المجموعة(view frame groups)
ثم2 طريقة الإظهار (هل ترغب أن تكون هذه المجموعة للطريق والبروفيل أو فقط للطريق ستجد كل الخيارات التي تريد )
3 جهة تموضع الشيت حسب جهة الشمال أم حسب خط الطريق
4 تختار شكل وتفاصيل البروفيل 
هنا ستكون أكملت المطلوب وستجد المجموعة التي أنشأتها تحت view frame groups
لنقل أننا أسميناها aaaa
أضغط يمين على (aaaa) وأختار create sheets
هنا ستظهر نافذة قم بأتباع التعليمات بهذه النافذة البسيطة أهم ما فيها هو أختيار الورقة التي ترغب فيها ومكان حفظ الشيت 

(أرجو أن أكون أحسنت لكم البيان في هذا الموضوع)


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2010)

مهندس دفع الله حمدان اسعدني كثيرا ردك وان شاء الله نكون جميعا عند حسن ظنك وربنا يوفق الجميع 
والان نجمع الروابط من اجل الاخوة الذين طلبوا ذلك ولن شاء الله عندما اجد متسع من الوقت احاول ارفع علي سيرفر اخر بس ارجاء من الاخوة اقتراح افضل سيرفر نستمر عليه حتي لا نبدد مجهودنا في الرفع التكرر
دروس المهندس فواز علي السيرفر الاول
http://depositfiles.com/files/dlal3qfvb الدرس الاول النقاط http://depositfiles.com/files/oapori3go الدرس الثاني تابع النقاط http://depositfiles.com/files/cr4o4aso2 الدرس الثالث عمل الاسطحhttp://depositfiles.com/files/ul9gh1kyd الدرس الرابع عمل التصميم الافقي للطريقhttp://depositfiles.com/files/9m81fs13g الدرس الخامس تابع التصميم الافقي للطريقhttp://depositfiles.com/files/jo9u0di3v الدرس السادس البروفيلhttp://depositfiles.com/files/dpjqz6ihy الدرس السابع تابع البروفيلhttp://depositfiles.com/files/bo9syk74k الدرس الثامن المقاطع العرضية http://depositfiles.com/files/tfctj7gzu الدرس التاسع والاخير تابع المقاطع العرضية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2010)

دروس المهندس فواز علي السيرفر الثاني
الدرس الاول النقاط
http://www.2shared.com/file/WGD_XftC/1-points_1.html
الدرس الثاني تكملة النقاط
http://www.2shared.com/file/C9PhWifm/1-points_2.html
الدرس الثالث عمل الاسطح
http://www.2shared.com/file/dZAR7e-o/3-sufface.html
الدرس الرابع المسار الافقي
http://www.2shared.com/file/s3-W3D_D/4-alignment-1.html
الدرس الخامس تكملة المسار الافقي
http://www.2shared.com/file/Onk9QGIk/5-alignment-2.html
الدرس السادس عمل البروفيل
http://www.2shared.com/file/XkabiIdI/6-EGFG__1_.html
الدرس السابع تكملة عمل البروفيل
http://www.2shared.com/file/I8w7Xhs8/7-EGFG__2_.html
الدرس الثامن عمل المقاطع العرضية
http://www.2shared.com/file/ETmfiHes...SECTION_1.html
الدرس التاسع والاخير تكملة عمل المقاطع العرضي
http://www.2shared.com/file/79mtfbyr...SECTION_2.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2010)

دروسي المتواضعة في التطبيق علي البرنامج
تعريف المسار الافقيhttp://www.2shared.com/file/Ajd_Hdt4/1-ALIGNMENT_-_1.html 

تابع تعريف المسار الافقيhttp://www.2shared.com/file/7XUHBQ7M/2-ALIGNMENT-2.html 

استيراد النقاطhttp://www.2shared.com/file/UzYpkiNc...RT_POINTS.html 

عمل الاسطحhttp://www.2shared.com/file/vdgIbTBq...T_SURFACE.html ملف اكسل بمناسيب الارض الطبيعيةhttp://www.2shared.com/file/6uFTwJU1...d__00000_.html ملف الارض الطبيعية


----------



## mostafammy (19 مايو 2010)

هل هذه الدروس فقط اللتى تخص برنامج السيفل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2010)

دروس مهندس فواز كاملة اما التطبيق لم يكتمل وصلنا الي رسم الاسطح المفروض اننا بنطبق وبنرسم سويا والي عندة مشاكل بيسأل ولسة جاري التسجيل في الدروس وباذن الله ورا البرنامج الي ادق تفاصيله والله الموفق


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2010)

والان اخواني نتابع دروس التطبيق علي برنامج السيفيل والدرسين عن رسم البروفيل وباقي عندنا درس واحد في البروفيل وعاوز الناس الي بترسم معايا تقولي علي النتائج مع الروابط
عمل البروفايل 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?j5omtmmc5vn
عمل البروفايل 2
http://www.mediafire.com/?rziljudmzta


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 مايو 2010)

الاخ المهندس خالد جزاك الله خير علي الاهتمام والرد قرأت شرحك وطبقت لكن الشيت مش بيظهر بالاعدادات التي اعددناها للبروفيل غدا ان شاء الله انا هسجل لك ملف فيديو واوضح لك فية المشكلة وانت تشوف فين الخطأ وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويتقبله منك


----------



## سيدمحمدين (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فى كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع الرجاءتوضيح كيفية حساب مكعب الخفراو الردم لقطعة ارض


----------



## خالدc3d (20 مايو 2010)

أخي المهندس أشرف
إذا رجعت الى شرحي السابق وبالذات الى المرحلة الأولى عندما تقوم
1 create view groups 
لاحظ الأوامر الموجودة باللون الأزرق على يسار هذه النافذة أخر خيار
(profile view)
يمكنك من أختيار شكل البروفيل - 
ثم نوع الأسطر التي تريدها أسفل البروفيل
(Band Set)
***أخي المهندس أشرف أنا أدخل على النت من الشركة التي أعمل بها ولا استطيع دخول أي موقع لذا أنا أرجو منك تحميل الفيديو على موقع المهندستن العرب وأرجو أن لايكون حجم الملف أكثر من ***
20gb
حتى استطيع الرد على التسجيل


----------



## mostafammy (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى اخراج هذا العمل وجزاكم علية خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (20 مايو 2010)

الرابط الخاص بملف اكسل بمناسيب الارض لايعمل


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sosohoho (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يا وردة نرجو منك الاستمرار ........مع الشرح البرنمج الدينمت ايضا.... شكرا لك


----------



## garary (21 مايو 2010)

مشكور مهندس اشرف ونامل الاستمرار................


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 مايو 2010)

مهندس محمد فتحي رفعت لك ملف الارض الاطبيعية
http://www.2shared.com/file/Jbps8Ohp/NGL_26-5-209__approved__00000_.html
اخواني كيف اضع ملف في المرفقات


----------



## garary (21 مايو 2010)

اخى مهندس اشرف 
كيفية وضع ملف فى المرفقات كالاتى:
1/ الذهاب الى الانتقال للوضع المتطور الموجود اسفل صندوق الردود .
2/ اختيار ارفاق ملف فى المشاركة.
3/ من صندوق الحوار اختار الملف المراد تحميلة من جهازك.


----------



## garary (21 مايو 2010)

4/ عند اختيار نوع الملف يجب الا يتجاوز الحد المسموح به فى التحميل .
5/ بعد رفع الملف الذهاب الى اعتماد المشاركة.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي جراري 
ملف الاض الطبيعية في المرفقات
مشاهدة المرفق N.G.L. 26-5-209 approved 00+000 TO 5+475.rar


----------



## garary (21 مايو 2010)

لاشكر على واجب اخى اشرف 
تحياتى..................


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك مهندس اشرف وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 مايو 2010)

تحياتي لك مهندس محمد فتحي 
والان اخواني مع الدرس السابع والثامن من دروس التطبيق علي برنامج civil 3 d وهما تكملة لعمل البروفايل
الدرس السابع كيفية عمل وتعديل الباندس والثامن كيفية عمل باند جديد وخاصة لمنوب الارض الطبيعية ومنسوب البروفيل جريد
حقيقة الروابط متعبة اكتشفت اليوم ان كل روابط 2 shared لا تعمل لذلك غيرت علي 4 shred وباذن الله هضيف كل دروس التطبيق علي نفس الرابط لكن مؤقتا الدرس السابع والثامن عشان نواصل ولا ننقطع
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق وربنا ينفعنا جميعا بما علمنا


----------



## طوكر (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس أشرف غنيم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة وقد نزلت ملفاتك حتى الثامن وقد إستفدت منها كثيرا والله لأنني كنت متابع معك خطوة بخطوة فجزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك

فقط هناك ملاحظة بسيطة للأخوة الذين لم يعمل ملف الأرض الطبيعية فهو يأتيك بصيغة فاصلة ونقطة ويجب استبدالها بالفاصلة في ملف txt بالضغط على مفتاح (CTRL) + (H) وتضع الفاصلة والنقطة في الخانة الأولي ثم الفاصلة في الخانة الثانية ثم استبدال الكل وتضغط (ENTER) وتحفظ الملف بنفس صيغة ال (txt) وهكذا يعمل الملف معكم بصورة جيدة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي طوكر علي الملاحظة الجميلة وانا مبسوط جدا لمتابعتك واستفادتك من الموضوع وربنا ينفع الجميع ورجاء من باقي الاخوة الذين يطبقون معنا التواصل معنا ولا يبخلو علينا بالتصحيح والملاحظة لكي يكمل 
بعضنا بعضا ليكتمل البناء ان شاء الله


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (21 مايو 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف الروابط لاتعمل ارجوا رفع شروحاتك وشروح المهندس فواز حتى تعم الفائدة على المبتدئين امثلى وجزكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 مايو 2010)

مهندس ياسر جاري رفع دروس التطبيق علي 4 shared هو نفس الرابط السابق ستجد كل الدروس علي رابط واحد
فقد انتهيت الي الان من الجزء الرابع الي الثامن وبعدها سأرفع دروس المهندس فواز علي رابط واحد غير دروس التطبيق 
رابط دروس التطبيق 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html
باذن الله علي امل ان انتهي من رفع شروحاتي اليوم وساواصل في رفع شروح مهندس فواز


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل صدقه جاريه فى ميزان حسناتك يااخى اشرف يوم القيامه انت والاخوة الكرام


----------



## sosohoho (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا لك يا اخي اشرف بس ممكن دروس المهندس فواز لان قبل فترة حاولت انزال الشرح لكن الصوت فيها غير شغال .....وبالنسبة لدروسك فهيا رررائعة نرجو منك الاسترار ..... اذا امكن كيف ربط البروفايل بالثريدي ماكس وكيف يتم عمل انيميشن لسيارة تتحرك كما لو تكون في الواقع .... وكيفية حساب الكميات بالطرق الثلاثة في برنامج لاند ..... وشكرا لك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 مايو 2010)

اخي sosohoho من ناحية ربط البروفايل بالثري دي ماكي انا لا اعلم لكن اعدك بالمحاولة وربما يدخل معنا من لة
خبرة بالموضوع خصوصا ان مهندس فواز اتكلم عن برنامج في نفس المجال اسم البرنامج موجود في موضوعة
بعنوان مذكرة في شرح c3d لعل هندس فواز يكمل الموضوع او نحاول عندما نفرغ من الاساسيات 
اما حساب الكميات بالطرق الثلاثة في الاند مش هنقدر نتفرع من السيفيل الي الاند في موضوع واحد لكن ممكن بعد ما نخلص
شرح في السيفيل ننقل علي الاند مفيش مشاكل لكن المسألة وقت ومتابعة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 مايو 2010)

اخواني الكرام قد انتهيت من رفع شروحي المتواضعة علي رابط واحد وعند اضافة اي شروح جديدة نضيفها لنفس الرابط واحنا وصلنا الي نهاية رسم البروفيل ومعادنا في الدروس القادمة مع الشيتس لكن بعد رفع ملفات مهندس فواز مرة اخري
رابط الدروس الثمانية للتطبيق علي برنامج c3d 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=9


----------



## garary (22 مايو 2010)

اخى مهندس اشرف 
لماذا لاندخل على القطاعات العرضية ...............


----------



## sosohoho (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ......شكرا لك يا وردة على اتعابك و اهتمامك ....شكرا


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 مايو 2010)

اخي جراري الشيت درس واحد مش هناخد فيه وقت انا مشكلتي في رفع الدروس غدا باذن الله تكون دروس المهندس فواز جاهزة علي ال 4 shared وبعدها سريعا الشيت ونفصل في المقاطع العرضية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 مايو 2010)

اخواني انتهيت من رفع دروس مهندس فواز 9 دروس علي رابط واحد
رابط شرح مهندس فواز لبرنامج c3d 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6GbPOSJj/sharing.html?rnd=54
ودروس التطبيق 8 دروس في رابط واحد
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=64
اتمني ان تكون مشكلة الروابط انتهت حتي نستطيع مواصلة الموضوع
تحياتي للجميع وربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## abedodeh (23 مايو 2010)

Description مهندس اشرف لو سمحت ممكن تشرح المقصود بالمصطلحات التالية لانها مهمة عند عمل سوبر اليفيشن بشكل يدوي لغايات ال shop drawings

Begin Alignment
Begin Full Super
Begin Normal Crown 
Begin Normal Shoulder
End Alignment
End Full Super
End Normal Crown
End Normal Shoulder
Level Crown
Low Shoulder Match
Reverse Crown 
Shoulder Breakover


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 مايو 2010)

اخي sosohoho وجدت عندي شرح قديم شوية لحساب الكميات بالطرق الثلاثة في الاند فرفعته لك مع التحية
http://rapidshare.com/files/390716874/land_ex.rar.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 مايو 2010)

اخواني الكرام الان انتهيت من رفع الدرس التاسع والعاشر من التطبيق علي c3d وشرحت فية عمل الشيت ما استطعت الي ذلك سبيلا
وذلك علي نفس الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=64


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم abedodeh حضرتك مهندس اكرم الي تفضلت في اول الموضوع وقلت لنا انك بتاخد دورة متقدمة في البرنامج 
اظن الدورة قاربت علي الانتهاء عاوزين نستفيد من خبرة حضرتك في البرنامج مشكور ولك اجر ان شاء الله
اما من ناحية شرح المصطلحات موضوعنا هو تطبيقات علي البرنامج ودة الي عاوزين نستفيد من حضرتك فية
مع التحية لك مهندس اكرم ارجو ان يكون الاسم صحيح


----------



## sosohoho (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي (( المهندس اشرف )) طبعا انت كلك عطاء وكغيرك من المهندسين اللذين قدموا الكثير مثل المهندس فواز و جلال اللذين لهم الفضل في تعليم البرنامج لكثير من المهندسين و المساحين في الوطن العربي شكرا لك يا وردة


----------



## أحمد كنين (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخوتي المهندسين على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ... حقيقة البرنامج هو تحفة بمعنى ما تحمله الكلمة وسهل وواضح كثيرا مقارنة بالـ Land desktop لكن أين ثلاثية الابعاد فى كل هذا ... حقيقة أرجو من أخوتي توضيح كيفية التعامل ثلاثي الابعاد مع هذا البرنامج ... وبالذات فى تطبيقات الطرق .. مع أعتقادي ان ثلاثية الابعاد فى الطرق لاتؤثر كثيرا ولكنها يمكن ان تكون حالة جمالية وتحليه على طبق البرنامج ... نرجو التواصل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم احمد انا مش قديم في استعمال البرنامج لذلك لم ادرس ثلاثية الابعاد في البرنامج وان كان اشار الي ذلك 
المهندس الفاضل مهندس فواز في موضوعه (مذكرة في شرح c3d ) حقيقي البرنامج جميل وشيق واضم صوتي الي صوتك 
ومن عندة اي شرح يسير في عمل ثلاثي الابعاد للطرق لا يبخل به علي اخوانه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 مايو 2010)

اخواني الكرام كان اخر حاجة وصلنا لها التطبيق علي رسم البروفيل لكن التواصل ضعيف مش عارف مفيش حد بيطبق معانا ولا الاخوة بيبخلو بالتواصل معنا علي اي حال 
انا جايب لكم تطبيق اخر قبل الدخول علي المقاطع العرضية تطبيق جميل ومفيد 
من الممكن تاخذ شركتك التي تعمل بها طريق 200 كيلو علي سبيل المثال عاوزين نعمل تصميم مبدئي وسريع وحساب الكميات 
التي بناء عليها يتم تسعير المشروع فالعقبة هي رفع الارض الطبيعية مع برنامج c3d يمكن استيراد سطح للرض الطبيعية من برنامج google earth 
ومن ثم نرسم البروفيل ونحسب الكميات بصورة مبدئية ما هي الطريقة وما هي البرامج المساعدة لتحويل الاحداثيات
اريد ان اشوف رأيكم الاول في هذا التطبيق ومدي اهميته ومن ثم نشرحه فيديو ونرفعه مع التحية


----------



## طوكر (25 مايو 2010)

والله بالجد يعجز اللسان عن شكرك ياباشمهندس أشرف وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وأنا كنت متابعك من الأول خطوة خطوة واستفدت كثير جدا ويا حبذا لو عندك كراك سيفيل 2011

وياريت تنزل التطبيق الذي ذكرته لأننا متشوقين له جدا 

وبالنسبة لإستيراد السطح من جوجل إيرث في سيفيل 2011 المشكلة التي واجهتني كانت الإحداثيات الحقيقية لأن جوجل إحداثياته خطأ مقصود كما يعلم الجميع فلو أمكن توضح لنا كيف يمكن إستيراد السطح بإحداثياته الحقيقية من جوجل إيرث ؟؟؟؟


----------



## garary (25 مايو 2010)

اخى مهندس اشرف تابعت دروسك بكل اهتمام وطبقت جميع الدروس والحمد لله
نأمل الاستمرار فى عرض القطاعات العرضية لان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لدى .
تحياتى .........


----------



## mohie sad (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## أحمد كنين (26 مايو 2010)

أخي م / أشرف ... شرحك للدروس فى غاية الروعة والوضوح ... جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك . لدي استفسار :
عند توليد الsheet manager كانت مولدة لكل 500 متر تقريبا . سؤالى كيف يمكن الزيادة أو التحكم فى الsheet بحيث تعرض على الsheet اي طول تريده للpaln وال profile ... ولك كل الود


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (26 مايو 2010)

*مجهود كبير*

والله يامهندس اشرف انت بحق يعجز اللسان عن شكرك فالشرح جميل وواضح
وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 مايو 2010)

الحمد لله التوفيق فقط من عنده انا انتهيت من تسجيل درس الربط بين الجوجل ايرث والبرنامج c3d لكن عندي مشكلة في النت غدا باذن الله تجدوه في الشير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم احمد كنين انا واجهت نفس المشكلة لان الشيت في الارتفاع قصير وفرق المنسوب في الكبري 11 متر 
كان لازم تعديل ارتفاع viewport وهو النافذة بتاعة ابلان او البروفيل سواء بالعرض لتاخذ ستيشنس اكتر او بالارتفاع لتاخذ منسوب اكبر وذلك كالتالي
1- اضغط علي open وغير file of type الي dwt سينقلك البرنامج الي مجلد ال template
2- افتح مجلد Plan Production واختار منه ملف اسمه Civil 3D (Metric) Plan and Profile هذا الملف الذي يستخدمه البرنامج في عمل الشيت لو بتستخدم نظام المتر وذلك باختيار ملف المتر في بداية انشاء المشروع كما سبق في اول درس
3- اضغط علي open سيفتح معك الملف وفي lay out يوجد الشيتس بمقاس الورق ومقياس الرسم قبل التعديل لازم تاخد copy من الملف عشان لو خرب يكون عندنا نسخة تانيه
4- قم بالتعديل في النافذة بتاعة البلان او البروفيل وقم بحفظ الملف بالضغط علي save 
5- ارجع الي مشروعك وانشي الشيت مرة اخري ستجد الشيت بالاعدادات التي حفظتها
مع التحية للاخ للاخ احمد كنين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 مايو 2010)

اخي جراري ان شاء الله الدور علي المقاطع العرضية يوم او اتنين ونسأل الله التوفيق وشكرا علي المتابعة وربنا ينفعنا جميعا 
والتحية لجميع الاخوة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 مايو 2010)

اخواني انتهيت من رفع الدري رقم 11 وهو تنزيل الصورة الجوية وتضاريس الارض من الجوجل ايرث علي البرنامج علي نفس رابط الشير أسال الله ان ينفع به الجميع 


http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=64


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 مايو 2010)

اخي طوكر انا شغال علي سفيل 2010 معنديش 2011 وربنا يزيدك حرص وعلم مع التحية


----------



## طوكر (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير م اشرف


----------



## sosohoho (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يا وردة


----------



## mostafammy (27 مايو 2010)

والله مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاى
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك م / أشرف على مجهودك الرائع
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
وأرجوا من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## ahmad albna (28 مايو 2010)

*سؤال عن المنحنيات الراسية ؟*

1- ماذا تعني k في المنحنيات الراسية . وما هي معادلتها .
2- انا بحاجة الى شرح عن تصميم المنحنيات الراسية عن طريق الاشتو .


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم احمد البنا البرنامج يرسم المنحني الراسي بطريقتين
1 - طريقة القطع المكافي وهنا يعتمد في الحساب علي قيمة k وهي تساوي K=L/(G2-G1 طول المنحني الراسي مقسوم علي فرق الميول للبروفيل قبل المنحني وبعدة وكلما زادت زاد انبساط المنحني والعكس بالعكس 
2 - طريقة المنحنيات الدائرية ويطلب البرنامج قيمة نصف القطر
اما التصميم عن طريق الاشتو نرجع لها ان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من المقاطع العرضية مع التحية والتقدير


----------



## garary (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس اشرف
فى انتظار دروس القطاعات العرضية


----------



## أحمد كنين (29 مايو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي الكريم احمد كنين انا واجهت نفس المشكلة لان الشيت في الارتفاع قصير وفرق المنسوب في الكبري 11 متر
> كان لازم تعديل ارتفاع viewport وهو النافذة بتاعة ابلان او البروفيل سواء بالعرض لتاخذ ستيشنس اكتر او بالارتفاع لتاخذ منسوب اكبر وذلك كالتالي
> 1- اضغط علي open وغير file of type الي dwt سينقلك البرنامج الي مجلد ال template
> 2- افتح مجلد plan production واختار منه ملف اسمه civil 3d (metric) plan and profile هذا الملف الذي يستخدمه البرنامج في عمل الشيت لو بتستخدم نظام المتر وذلك باختيار ملف المتر في بداية انشاء المشروع كما سبق في اول درس
> ...


 
أأخي م أشرف يعجز اللسان عن الشكر ....نتعبك معانا شوية ... حقيقة جربت التعليمات لكن ماعرفت أعدل البلان والروفايل ... يعني لو تكرمت ممكن الخطوات بشئ من التفصيل لتعديل الشيت ... ولك كل الود


----------



## workhard207 (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اعجبت جدا بالدرس الخاص باستيراد الصور و الاسطح من الجوجل ايرث
إلا انني اسال عن اعدادت الملف قبل استيراد المعلومات
من حيث ال DATUM و SACLE و ZONE categories, coord, systms 
اقصد صفحة الاعدادات UNIT AND ZONE
و لكم ارق التحية


----------



## طوكر (29 مايو 2010)

طبعا بعد إذن م أشرف غنيم لأنه صاحب هذا البوست 

مرفق صورة توضح سؤال الأخ workhard207 وهي إعدادات الرسم قبل إستيراد السطح من الجوجل إيرث وهي موضحة في الصورة 

اول شيئ توضح الدولة التي أنت فيها ثم نظام الإحداثيات ثم مقياس الرسم ثم الوحدات المترية


----------



## ahmad albna (29 مايو 2010)

شكر خاص الى المهندس / اشرف غنيم على اجابتة على السؤاليين وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .دمت اهلاً للعون والمساعدة .
م/اشرف روابط شرح civil 3d لا تعمل ارجو رفعها على موقع اخر لو تكرمت .


----------



## abedodeh (30 مايو 2010)

طوكر قال:


> طبعا بعد إذن م أشرف غنيم لأنه صاحب هذا البوست
> 
> مرفق صورة توضح سؤال الأخ workhard207 وهي إعدادات الرسم قبل إستيراد السطح من الجوجل إيرث وهي موضحة في الصورة
> 
> اول شيئ توضح الدولة التي أنت فيها ثم نظام الإحداثيات ثم مقياس الرسم ثم الوحدات المترية


الاخوه الاعزاء لا تنسو معامل كروية الارض scale factor 
من الامر setting - transformation - grid scale factor - user defined ويمكن معرفته من خلال دائرة المساحة ويكون عادة مرفق مع قوائم النقاط المرجعية للمشروع b.m


----------



## workhard207 (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لرد الاخ / طوكر
إلا انني اجد نفسي اسال
هل يؤثر مقياس الرسم scale في تنزيل الصور او السطح من الجوجل
بمعني اخر
انا اريد احسب المساحة مثلا من خلال عمل بولي لاين .. هل تتاثر بمقياس الرسم المذكور في الاعدادت
و لكم مزيد الشكر
و السلام عليكم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مايو 2010)

اخي احمد هو رابط واحد وشغال اليوم انا عملت تشك عليه الرابط موجود في صفحة 11


----------



## أحمد كنين (30 مايو 2010)

لو تكرمت م / أشرف .. يمكن أن تطلع على تعليقى الاخير فى صفحة 11 ونرجو منك كريم الرد


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مايو 2010)

انا استوردت الصورة الجوية والسطح وكان scal 1:1000 مثل الاعدادات الاصلية للوحة كما في الدرس الاول
وعملت مقارنة بين البروفيل من الجوجل ايرث والبروفيل الذي رفعة المساحين ووجدت فرق المنسوب في الاماكن الفلات من 0.2 سم الي 0.5 سم وفي الاماكن الي فيها تفاوت في التضاريس من 1 الي 5 متر 
واعتقد ان scal لا يؤثر في السطح ولا الصورة الجوية لكن الوحدة بالقدم او المتر تؤثر لان البرنامج يحول من احداثيات بالدرجات الي احداثيات بالمتر
وايضا يؤثر الscal factor الي تفضل الاخ abedoh واوضحه مسبقا لكن انا اذا اردت ان اعدل قيمتها وجدتها غير نشطة 
فلو تفضل مشكورا ووضح لنا اكثر نكون ممنونين جدا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مايو 2010)

اخي احمد كنين اسف ما اخدت بالي من تعليقك 
ان شاء الله هحاول اسجل الخطوات فيديو عن قريب وتكون فايدة للجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مايو 2010)

الاخ طوكر خد راحتك خالص المهم عندنا الفايدة ربنا يزيدك علم ويجعلك نفع لاخوانك دايما 
وكل اخ عنده اي تعليق او نفع للجميع لايتردد بالمشاركة مأجور ان شاء الله
والهدف خدمة اخواننا في كل مكان بقدر الوسع وربنا ينفع اجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مايو 2010)

اخواني الكرام انتهيت من تسجيل شرح cross section وتناولتها بشي من التفصيل ولم تكتمل بعد بقي لنا فيها درس واحدعلي نفس الرابط واذكر اخواني ان الدروس كلها علي نفس الرابط عسي ان اكون قد اجدت في التوضيح 
فانا اعلم تقصير نفسي مع التحية وخالص الود
وربنا ينفعنا جميعا


http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=14


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (31 مايو 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخى المهندس اشرف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (31 مايو 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام التفضل بشرح كيفية عمل قطاع واحد لااكثر من سرفس وليكن مثلا اربعة سرفس بمناسيب مختلفةوكذلك اخرج حساب الكميات لكل سطحين على حدة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله في الدنيا والاخره كل خير انت وامة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## لهون جاف (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (31 مايو 2010)

*ارجو من الاخوة الكرام التفضل بشرح كيفية عمل قطاع واحد لااكثر من سرفس وليكن مثلا اربعة سرفس بمناسيب مختلفةوكذلك اخرج حساب الكميات لكل سطحين على حدة*​


----------



## mostafammy (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس اشرف الحقيقة استفدنا منك كثيرا ونامل تقديم المزيد.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (31 مايو 2010)

اخي المهندس ياسر حاضر ان شاء الله قريب التحية


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير مهندس اشرف وارجو من الله ان يتقبل منا الحسنات ويعفوا بكرمة وجودة عن السيئات الله يارب كل شى اغفر لنا كل شى ولا تسئلنا عن شى]


----------



## م كمال بدر (2 يونيو 2010)

:75:اخي .... بل استاذي .... ( م / اشرف غنيم ) .... لا اجد ما اشكرك به علي هذا الجهد الرائع ولكنها نعمة من الله ان لا تبخل علينا بتلك المعلومات وتناولها بهذا الشكل الرائع الذي لا نشعر فية الا بكل الاخلاص والتفاني ...
:75:جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير ...:75:​


----------



## لهون جاف (2 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز م أشرف غنيم
سوالي هو عن طريقة حساب جدول الكميات وكذلك جدول كميات ال تمبلت كونه غير موجودة بعد الدرس الرابع عشر وطريقة سحب نقاط ال كاج بوينت و نقاط ال بي كود من المقاطع العرضية ( أقصد الاحداثيات ) كما في برنامج الاند لكي يتسنى للمساح من تنفيذ المشروع 
أرجو ان تتكرم علينا بالاجابة داعيأ لله ان يوفقك على هذا المجهود
أخوك المساح لهون جاف كلية الهندسة جامعة دهوك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يونيو 2010)

اخواني بناء علي طلب اخونا احمد كنين الخاص بالتحكم في زيادة ونقصان البروفيل في الشيت سجلت لكم فيديو فية الخطوات ورفعتها علي نفس الرابط بأسم 10a-modify plan&profile reference sheet
موجود علي نفس الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=14 
مع خالص التحية للجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يونيو 2010)

اخي مهندس بدر متشكر جدا علي ذوقك انت وجميع الاخوة المتفاعلين معانا في هذا الموضوع وربنا يجعلني عند حسن ظنكم 
اخي لهوف جاف كان المفروض اني سجلت الدرس ده من يومين فاتو لك ظروف العمل عندي ضاغطه عليا معلهش لكن اوعدك اسجل الدرس ده بكره او بعده باذن الله اسأل الله العون والتوفيق


----------



## mostafammy (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
وزرقك الله ما تتمنى


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يونيو 2010)

اخواني اقدم دعوة الي محترفي برنامج السيفيل بالمشاركة معنا في اجابة الاسئلة وتقديم الشروح والخبرات ليكون هذا الموضوع متكامل ونخرجه في افضل صورة 
ويكون موضوع كافي يغني المبتدئ من امثالي في البرنامج عن البحث في غيره وابتغاء الاجر من الله 
من باب التعاون علي البر والتقوي ونفع المسلمين 
اسال الله ان يوفق الجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ مصطفي وزادك حرص وعلم مع خالص التحية


----------



## محمود صالح محمد (2 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهندس فواز بارك الله في عمرك انا استفدت استفاده بالغه من المجهود الرائع فى برنامج لاند وأود ان اشكرك على كل حرف تعلمته منك بارك الله فى علمك واود ان اسأل هل هناك روابط اخرى للتنزيل حيث ان بعض روابط الدروس لم تفتح معي وجازاك الله عنى وعن كل من استقى من علمك خير الجزاء والله الموفق


----------



## husam_f (3 يونيو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكور جدا على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## لهون جاف (3 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز م. أشرف غنيم أشكرك جزيلا من صميم قلبي وكثر الله من أمثالك لخدمة هذه الامة والمسلمين


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (3 يونيو 2010)

:75:اخي .... بل استاذي .... ( م / اشرف غنيم ) .... لا اجد ما اشكرك به علي هذا الجهد الرائع ولكنها نعمة من الله ان لا تبخل علينا بتلك المعلومات وتناولها بهذا الشكل الرائع الذي لا نشعر فية الا بكل الاخلاص والتفاني ...
:75:جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير ...:75:​


----------



## لهون جاف (3 يونيو 2010)

*Dear Eng Ashraf Ghneam*
*I have problem with my Arabic font so I wrote this question in English*
*Could you find out why the Alignment report manager showing the report with the title below*

*123 Main Street*

*Suite #321*

*City, State 01234*

*Alignment Station and Curve Report**Client: *Client Company*Project Name: *Drawing1.dwg*Project Description: **Report Date: *6/3/2010 12:17:05 PM*Prepared by: *Preparer
*So how can I change the Preparer name and the Client Company name *

*with regards*


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم محمود صالح لاسف المهندس فواز منقطع عنا من فترة لكننا رفعنا دروسة هنا كمقدمة لهذا الموضوع وهو التطبيق علي برنامج السيفيل وهذا هو الرابط وشغال
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6GbPOSJj/sharing.html?rnd=54
وبعدها عملنا مشروع وتابعنا التطبيق انا والاخوة الكرام واخرجناها علي شكل دروس
وهذا هو الرابط للتطبيق
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=20
انصحك قراءة الموضوع من بالترتيب من الصفحة الاولي لتتمة الفائدة


----------



## خالد قريسو (3 يونيو 2010)

الأخ لهون جاف يمكنك ذلك من القائمة 
general ـــــــــــ report Manager

you can also go to general menu then choose (tool box
you will see on the uper left corner (edit report setting


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام نواصل رحلتنا في التطبيق علي برنامج c3d وانتهيت اليوم من تسجيل الدرس الخاص بجدول الكميات
وزي ما احنا عارفين الدروس كلها علي رابط واحد
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=20
ودرس اليوم هو الدرس رقم 15


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يونيو 2010)

اخواني جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لله فيكم 
وشكرا للمهندس ياسر والمهندس هون 
وشكر للمهندس خالد قريسو وربنا ينفع بكم الجميع


----------



## أحمد كنين (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس ... ياريت ما تنسى ترتيب الشيت واستعراض البروفايل والبلان بالصورة التي نريدها وضبط ذلك ياريت لو سمحت ... ولك كل الود


----------



## أحمد كنين (4 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبة لحساب الكميات بين سطحين ... مثلا: اثناء التنفيذ لعمل المستخلصات تحتاج الى الكميات المنفذه فعليا فى الموقع وبناءا على قراءات المساح للمناسيب يمكن ان تكون سطحا آخرا وعليه يمكن حساب الكميات بين الexisiting ground والسطح الجديد الذي يمثل منسوب التنفيذ - الحساب معروف لدينا فى اللاند - سؤالى كيف يمكن عمل هذا الحساب على برنامج civil 3d ؟ ... ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## garary (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا م.أشرف غنيم ....................................


----------



## محمد صفوان (4 يونيو 2010)

ارجوكم دروس علي الصرف الصحي في برنامج civil


----------



## الصافى النور (4 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية 
وشكرا علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يونيو 2010)

الاخ محمد صفوان اظن هذة الدروس لاخ عزت عن خطوط الانابيب في شركات البترول مشابهة لطلبك والتي نقلها لنا الاخ خالد قريسو بارك الله في الجميع
وهذا رابط الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177365.html
ربنا ينفعك ويوفقك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم احمد كنين انا رفعت في صفحة 14 كيفية التحكم في الشيت بالزيادة او بالنقص 
ارجو ان تكون اخدت بالك رقم الدرس 10a مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي ردود الاخوة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يونيو 2010)

اخواني قطعنا شوط في البرنامج ونحتاج الي مراجعة ما سبق انا وجدت شروح من موقع اجنبي نقله لنا احد الاخوة الافاضل في هذا المنتدي المبارك 
والدروس صورة فقط ولكن واضحة وممتازة اختصارا للجهد والوقت انا نزلت الدروس في حدود ما شرحنا للمراجعة
والدروس موجودة علي نفس الرابط بتاعنا منضم الي باقي الدروس 
والدروس 10 دروس ضغطها في ملف واحد بعنوان autodesk Virtual Class - Road Design
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=18
عنوان الموقع
http://www.inc3d.net/category/swf


----------



## أحمد كنين (5 يونيو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي الكريم احمد كنين انا رفعت في صفحة 14 كيفية التحكم في الشيت بالزيادة او بالنقص
> ارجو ان تكون اخدت بالك رقم الدرس 10a مع التحية


 أخي م / أشرف ... لك التحية ... ونفع بك المسلمين .. لك جزيل الشكر وجدت الدرس المفقود... ولك كل الود


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (5 يونيو 2010)

جزيت خيرا على هذا الجهد العظيم اخى مهندس اشرف


----------



## talan77 (5 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمة اللهم اغفر لهما ولوالديهما وتجاوز عنا وعنهم برحمتك يا ذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم امين


----------



## wsim (5 يونيو 2010)

*مهندس طرق / الرياض*

أشكر كل المشاركين على جهودهم القيمة - قمت من فترة قصيرة بتحميل الcivil3d 2011 لكن المشكلة كانت مع التعامل مع الصور الجوية حيث بعطيها البرنامج باللون الرمادي فهي بذلك لاتصلح لتقديمها للمكتب والسؤال كيف نستطيع نحميل الصورة كما نراها في google
ولكم كل الاحترام والتقدير
----------------------------:81:


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يونيو 2010)

مهندس وسيم ممكن تستورد الصورة بالون الرمادي ثم تحفظ الصورة الملونة من الجوجل مباشرة بامتداد jpg وتعمل ادراج للصورة عن طريق اوامر الاتوكاد هتنزل عندك الصورة من غير مقياس رسم ثم تعمل STRETCH للصورة الملونة حتي تنطبق فوق الصورة الرمادي وبكده تصلح لتقديمها ودة حل يدوي مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يونيو 2010)

مهندس ياسر جزاك الله خير انت وجميع الاخوة المتابعين معنا الموضوع انا انتهيت من تسجيل شرح جدول الكميات بين سطحين انشاء الله غدا يكون مرقوعين علي الرابط بتاعنا 
ربنا ينفع الجميع مع خالص الود


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يونيو 2010)

مهندس لهون الجاف سؤالك المكتوب باللغة الانجليزية ومضمونة انك تريد معرفة كيفية تعديل معلومات المشروع والمقاول اسماؤهم وما الي ذلك قد ادرجت الشرح مع الفيديو وهو الحجم بين سطحين غدا تلاقية في الشير 
مع التحية للجميع


----------



## مروان كامل (6 يونيو 2010)

اخي يعطيك الف عافيه 

هل يوجد دروس لتعليم سيفل 2010 وهل هناك فرق كبير في الاوامر بين 2009 و 2010


----------



## فواز العنسي (6 يونيو 2010)

*ما شاء الله عليك*

جزاك الله خير والله اشعر بالفخر وانا اتعلم اشياء جديده منك استمر وانشاء الله احاول المتابعة معك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (6 يونيو 2010)

يخجل التلميذ ان يواصل الشرح في وجود استاذه فاذا حضر مهندس فواز العنسي فقط علينا ان نسأل ومعلمنا هو الذي يجيب
اول ما تعلمت هذا البرنامج من دروسك جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
كم انا سعيد بمشاركتك مع خالص الود لمعلمنا مهندس فواز


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (6 يونيو 2010)

الاخ مروان كامل هذا الموضوع كله في تعليم السيفيل ومحاولة حل المشاكل التي تواجهنا في التطبيق بالتعاون جميعا علي ذلك
وبدأت الموضوع باعادة تسجيل دروس المهندس الفاضل مهندس فواز بصيغة متاحة avi وهم 9 دروس علي الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6GbPOSJj/sharing.html?rnd=54
ثم احضرت مثال عملي طبقنا عليه اوامر البرنامج وقطعنا شوط كبير في التطبيق والدروس موجودة علي الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=20
ما عليك الا ان تقرا الموضوع من اولة وعند الحاجة الي التحميل افتح الرابطين ونزل ما تشاء وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (6 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام لقد رفعت 3 دروس عن حساب الكميات بين سطحين والدروس بعنوان surface volume وعملت 
بالشير مجلد خاص لكي لا تختلط الدروس الخاصة بالطرق بهذه الدروس عسي ان ان كون وفقت في الشرح 
والدروس زي ما احنا عارفين كلها علي رابط واحد 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=20
مع التحية وخالص الود للجميع


----------



## mostafammy (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع 
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wsim (6 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس أشرف غنيم : ألف شكر وتحية وهذه الطريقة جيدة فعلا لكن
من واقع العمل أحيانا نضطر لتحمل مجموعة كبيرة من الصور لمسار الطريق بهدف اظهار العوائق بشكل واضح وهذا العمل مجهد حيث كنت أقوم بتجميع الصور الجوية على طول مسار الطريق 10 كم واقوم بتجميعها بالفوتوشوب لتحويلها لصورة واحدة ثم أنقلها للأوتوكاد وأضبط موقعها والسؤال هل ممكن تنزيل صورة واحدة لتشمل كامل المسار وبوضوح كاف لإظهار التفاصيل , أم ليس من سبيل آخر.
كل الاحترام والتقدير .
------------------------------------------


----------



## أحمد كنين (6 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا بك ..أستاذنا .. فواز العنسي ... نورت الموضوع ... فانت قامة حلت بيننا ... نتمنى طيب التواصل ..وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## أحمد كنين (6 يونيو 2010)

الاخ م /أشرف .. جزيت خيرا ..السؤال .. خلال التنفيذ ولعمل المستخلصات وحساب الكميات المنفذة للقطع والردم .. هل يمكن أن أكون سطح بالاستفادة من مناسيب التنفيذ ؟ واذا امكن تكوين هذا السطح كيف يمكن حساب الكميات بين سطح existing ground والسطح جديد .. مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار المقطع التصميمي للطريق والميول الجانبية بحيث نحصل على الكمية المنفذة فى الموقع بصورة دقيقة ... ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زانا سواره (6 يونيو 2010)

ومن الرزية أن شكري صامت عما فعلت وأن برك ناطق 

وأرى الصنيعة منك ثم أسرها إني إذا لندى الكريم لسارق


جزاكم الله خيرا ،مشكوريين.


----------



## لهون جاف (7 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس أشرف غنيم
لساني يعجز عن تقديم الشكر على الاجوبة السريعة والمفيدة بارك الله في جهدك 
بالمناسبة اني مساح خريج معهد ذو خبرة 18 عام مشرف على 7 مشاريع (3 جسور وطريق 7 كم و3 ابار نفط) في محافظة دهوك كوردستان العراق بالاضافة الى عملي مساعد مختبر مساحة في كلية الهندسة ولست بمهندس مساح كذلك اشكر المشرفين على هذا الموقع المميز الذي جعلنا نلتقي ونتواصل باناس ذو خبرة قيمة مثلك يا أخي


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (7 يونيو 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وارجوا من الله ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة فيكفى انك استطعت ان تقدم لنا الشرح بشكل جيد وبسيط والافضل من ذلك انك استطعت بفضل الله ان تخرج لنا هذا المارد استاذنا ومعلمنا مهندس فواز بعد طول غياب ووالله الذى لا اله غيرة لو تعلموا ما تنلوة من دعاء ومحبه ماتخرتم يوم من التواصل معنا على هذا المنتدى الكريم وابشركم يااخوانى الكرام ان لدى المهندس اشرف الكثير من البرامج التى سوف يقوم بشرحها كذاك ارجوا من الله ان يخرج علينا المهندس فواز باحدى من مفاجاته القوية
التى تنزال علينا كدوى القنابل الذرية لكم من ومن جميع الاخوة فى المنتدى خلاص الود والمحبه والامتنان


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (7 يونيو 2010)

اخى الغالى مهندس اشرف الدرس الثالث من حساب الكميات لا يستجيب للتنزيل ويقف عند واحد فى المائة ارجواعمل مراجعة علية من فضلك لك من خالص الود والمحبة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ا اخواني وربنا يجمعنا علي محبته علي سرر متقابلين ذالك هو الاهم فالدنيا كلها زائلة لكن نحن نعمل بالحديث (احرص علي ما ينفعك واستعن بالله ولا تعجز) وربنا يوفق الجميع
شكرا للمهندس ياسر 
وربنا يزيدك اخونا لهون جاف لامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## فواز العنسي (7 يونيو 2010)

احييك م.اشرف واشد على يديك للاستمرار والتواصل وبإذن الله انا معك في المشوار


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يونيو 2010)

استاذي مهندس فواز والله انا سعيد جدا بمواصلتك معنا باقي المشوار وربنا يتقبل منك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يونيو 2010)

اخي احمد كنين السطح الذي تسأل عنه يسمي ب tin surface وهو سطح المقارنة وهذه طريقة والطريقة الاخري هي طريقة المقاطع وهي المبينة في الدري الثاتي والدرس الثالث كنت نسيت عرض التقرير بالطريقة الاولي فسجلت الدرس الثالث وكلهم موجودين علي نفي الرابط في مجلد منفصل باسم surface volume نزل الدروس واسمعها 
وطبقها وقلي عملت ايه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يونيو 2010)

اخي مهندس ياسر الدرس الثالث انا نزلته تاني واشتغل معايا بعد التنزيل مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يونيو 2010)

مهندس وسيم اري والله اعلم ان هذه الطريقة حتي لو وجد غيرها ورغم انها مرهقة هي الادق لان الجوجل ايرث كلما اخذت مساحة اكبر كلما زاد الخطأ بسبب معامل الكروية وانا بشتغل مثلك وبقسم المسار الي رولس rolls في الطباعة
والله الموفق


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام دروس الحجم بين سطحين كانت دروس عارضة بناء علي طلب الاخوة 
نتابع الرحلة مع التطبيق علي برنامج السيفيل 
وموضوعنا اليوم هو حساب المواد wearing course وهي طبقة الاسفلت العليا و bituminous course
وهي الطبقة الاسفل منها و base course والsub grade عن طريق البرنامج وهم عبارة عن 3 دروس رقم 
16 و 17 و 18 بعنوان compute surface 
وطبعا دروسنا كلها علي رابط واحد وهو 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?sId=DWlkwNNErOm6Vmtl
بالتوفيق للجميع مع خالص التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يونيو 2010)

اسف الدروس بعنوان compute materials


----------



## لهون جاف (8 يونيو 2010)

الاخ م.أشرف غنيم
ما أقوم به حاليا هو عمل مقارنة بين برنامج Auto Desk Land 2009 وبرنامج Civil 3D 2010 وبالاعتماد على دروسك جازاك الله خيرأ ولكن مازلت ارى ان فقرة ال Grading لحساب الكميات بين السطوح الغير منتظمة الشكل والمناسيب لازالت اسهل في برنامج ال لاند من السفل لا أدري ان كان السبب كوني متمرس عليه ولازلت مبتدا في برنمج السفل ام ان ليديك شرح لهذه الفقرة ويمكن ان تتكرم بها علينا وعلى جميع الاخوة المهندسين كونها جدا مهمة في حساب الكيات الترابية و رسم المجسمات للسطوح بعد القطع والدفن مع رسم الميول الجانبية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 يونيو 2010)

انا في رايي ان السفيل افضل رغم انني مثلك من مستخدمي برنامج الاند وحاليا انتقل انتقال مرحلي من الاند الي السفيل لان مهارتي علي الاند اكبر 
السيفيل في امكانيات اكبر خصوصا التعديل في مشروع التطبيق السابق لو رفعت بي اي تجد الكميات في الجداول اتعدلت اتوماتيك دي امكانية خطيرة
لو قرات مقدمة موضوع المهندس فواز عدد مزايا السيفيل علي الاند
السيفيل في امكانية عرض افضل واعدادات اسرع 
فيما يخص النقطة التي تضلت بها اري ايضا ان السيفيل افضل الحجم بين سطحين يحتاج الي فقط عمل ثلاث سطوح
اما في الاند تضيف اليها سترتم وسيت اما طرقة المقاطع نفسها الي انها في السيفيل اقصر والنتائج لو راجعتها يدوي تجدها في السيفيل ادق 
البرنامج بعمومه افضل بالاضافة الي ان السيفيل متطور اما الاند وقف عند هذا الحد مما يدفعنا الي مواكبة التطور وعدم الوقوف عند حد معين 
اري تفضيلك للاند بسبب تمرسك علية لكن لو مارست العمل الجدي علي السيفيل سيكون ايسر والله اعلم
مع التحية


----------



## abedodeh (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا حاسب كميات من الاردن اخذت دورة من وكيل autodisk في الاردن لمدة 27 ساعة البرنامج رائع عند عمل تصميم لطريق جديدة المشكلة عند عمل shop drawing لمشروع مصمم سابقا يفرض عليك مواصفات معينة local cods هنا يجب عمل widining assimply profiles superelevetion متوافقة مع هذا التصميم المسبق وهذا الذي احاول تعلمه بشكل جيد الان 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يونيو 2010)

مهندس وسيم انا لازلت متابع معك بالنسبة للصور التي تريد انزالها من الجوجل ملونة هناك طريقة تعتبر سريعة 
للصق وتعديل الصور راجع الرابط
http://www.inc3d.net/basic/rubber-sheet
بالتوفيق


----------



## mohysahmed (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وزادك علما


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (9 يونيو 2010)

*(احييك م.اشرف واشد على يديك للاستمرار والتواصل وبإذن الله انا معك في المشوار) *
ان الاوان ياخى ان تحصد بعض جهدك فى الدنيا وان تلك الشهادة من معلمنا واستاذنا مهندس فواز وسام من ذهب على صدرك وارجو من الله ان يكون لك مماتتمنى فى الاخرة اللهم اغفر وتجاوز وارحم انك انت الله الاعز الاكرم





9​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
اخي اشرف
هل من الممكن شرح عن تصحيح الترفرسات بواسطةcivil 3 d
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (9 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز مهندس اشرف اشكر لك علمك وادبك فى الحوار وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
وبالتوفيق والى الامام دائما


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يونيو 2010)

اخواني شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم 
اخي يعقوب لاعلم لي بهذه النقطة في السيفيل لكن ساجتهد قدر وسعي لتحصيل المعلومة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (10 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك
ولك جزيل الشكر على ما قدمت وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 يونيو 2010)

اخواني نتابع مشوار التطبيق وموضوعنا اليوم هو cros-section sheet وحاولت بقدر الامكان تبيسطة وارفقت 
ملفين واحد من شركة اتوديسك والاخر من موقع اجنبي كلهم في شرح هذه النقطة 
مع تمنياتي من كل قلبي للكل بالنجاح والفلاح دنيا واخرة 
مثل ما تعودنا رابطنا هو رابط واحد 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html 
مع خالص الود والتحية


----------



## لهون جاف (10 يونيو 2010)

م أشرف غنيم
شكرأ لك يا أخي على هذا الجواب الوافي وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## wsim (11 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر وتحية مهندس اشرف الله يعطيك العافة على اهتمامك ومتابعتك وربنا يزيدك ويبارك فيك


----------



## لهون جاف (11 يونيو 2010)

م أشرف غنيم بارك الله فيك
لو تتكرم وتشرح لي والسادة المهندسين في المنتدى طريقة تعريف ال Creat Subassembly from polyline حيث اعني مشكلة في تطبيق مقطع عرضي ليس هناك مماثل له في امثلة البرنامج مع خالص شكري لجهودك


----------



## wsim (11 يونيو 2010)

المهندس اشرف غنيم المحترم - اسعد الله اوقاتك
عندي نفس المشكلة التي طرحها الأخ لهون حيث أن المقاطع التي تفترضها الوزارة فيها بعض الاختلاف ( مثل عمل المدرجات في القطع ) وميول طبقة الحصويات تفرضها الوزارة بكل المقاطع 1:1كذلك موضوع التحكم بنوع ومواصفات خطوط الكوريدور ( الخطوط البيضاء والصفراء ) لو تتكرم علينا بتوضيح هاتين النقتطين . بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (11 يونيو 2010)

اخي وسيم اخي لهون ان شاء الله غدا اكون رافع شرح Creat Subassembly from polyline


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (11 يونيو 2010)

اخي لهون واخواني المهندسين من يعلم بغلق الترافرس في هذا البرنامج يفيدنا بالشرح ماجور ان شاء الله


----------



## لهون جاف (12 يونيو 2010)

الاخ م غنيم
أنا استعمل الطريقة القديمة في غلق المضلعات اي اخذ معدل الزوايا والمسافات مع مراعات وضع العاكس على ركيزة ثم استخدام جدول خاص بالاكسل والاعتماد على خط قاعدة معلوم عندي لتصحيح المضلع كذلك في عملية التثليث صحيح انها تعتبر شاقة ولكن العين بصيرة واليد قصيرة كوني لا اجيد تصحيح المضلع بواسطة هذا البرنامج وبعون الله سوف اضع هذا الجدول الخاص بالاكسل بين يدي الاعضاع مع الشرح راجيا من الله ان يوفقك وكافة الاخوة الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى


----------



## لهون جاف (12 يونيو 2010)

*ملفات اكسل خاصة بحساب تصحيح المضلعات*

الاخ م أشرف غنيم
الرابط التالي يحوي على ملفي برنامج اكسل متعلقة بتصحيح الضلعات المغلقة والمفتوحة عسى ان يستفيد منها كافة الاعضاء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/249523_11276328655.zip


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخ لهون ما قصرت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (12 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة اللأعزاء يوجد بالمرفقات اربعة برامج لتصحيح الترافرس


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم احمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يونيو 2010)

والان اخواني الكرام بناء علي طلب الاخوة رفعت الدرس رقم 14a وهو عن رسم تعريف التبيكل ان كان غير موجود في النماذج الجاهزة الموجودة في البرنامج 
وهو ما يسمي في البرنامج ب creat assembly from polyline 
بصراحة درس مفيد جدا وجزاكم الله خير علي لفت الانتباه 
ربنا ينفع به الجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يونيو 2010)

اخواني كان هدفي تطبيق ما فهمناه من دروس المهندس وقد فعلت وطبقنا والحمد لله 
والان اريد من الاخوة الذين تابعوا معنا وطبقو المشروع ان يوافونا بمدي نجاحنا في التطبيق علي هدا البرنامج
ولا تنسوا ان المهندس القدير مهندس فواز وعدنا انه يتابع ويشارك معنا
والان دوركم انتم في تكملة الموضوع المبتدئين بطرح الصعوبات واصحاب الخبرة كل يدلوا بدلوه 
طبعا مش عاوزين نركز علي واحد بعينه في اجابه جميع الاسئلة ولكن عاوزين كل منا يشارك بجهده وبحثه من اجل خدمة اخوانه والاجر من الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يونيو 2010)

وطلب خاص من استاذنا الفاضل مهندس فواز 
هل يمكننا ان نرسم الطريق ثلاثي الابعاد كما نوهت حضرتك في موضوعك بالشكل الجميل الذي راينا صورته 
فالاخوه كلهم متشوقين لمعرفة هذه الامكانيات في البرنامج
مع التحية لاستاذنا مهندس فواز


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يونيو 2010)

اخواني نسيت انسخ لكم الرابط لكن هو نفس الرابط بنسخة كل مرة يمكن حد جديد لا يعلم نظامنا 
الرابط فية كل الدروس 
واخر درس 14a
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=38


----------



## africano800 (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ديار ناظم (12 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمة اللهم اغفر لهما ولوالديهما وتجاوز عنا وعنهم برحمتك يا ذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم امين


----------



## لهون جاف (12 يونيو 2010)

جازاك الله خيرأ الاخوة المهندسين م. اشرف غنيم و م. فواز العنسي ولن اردد سوى مقولة
كان المعلم أن يكون رسولا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 يونيو 2010)

اخواني انا شايف ان الموضوع كدة بلغ نهايته معنا مع انه مازال باقي الكثير في البرنامج لكن هذا منتهي علمي 
فلذلك نويت انتقل الي شرح برنامج earth work من بداية رسم المقاطع العرضية الي متابعة 
حساب الطبقات وتقديم المستخلص والفورمات الازم لذلك والملفات المساعدة 
ايه رأيكم في الموضوع وما مدي اهميته وهل اشرح الاصدار الجديد ام القديم مع العلم ان الاصدار الجديد لازم له
مفتاح يعني بفلوس لكن ميزته ان وزاره المواصلات السعودية تعتمده فقط 
اما القديم متوفر لكن فقط لحساب لكن لا تستطيع تقديمه


----------



## أحمد كنين (13 يونيو 2010)

م / أشرف غنيم .. جزيت خيرا ... ونفع الله بك المسلمين. حقيقة نري أن موضوع الـcivil 3D قد تم فيه شرح عصب البرنامج والمواضيع الرئيسية التي كما اعتقد يحتاجها مصمم ومنفذ الطرق لمباشرة أعماله بفعالية ونجاح كبير ويببقى الباقي كيف انك تطوع البرنامج فى المشاريع الهندسية الاخرى غير الطرق ... لذلك أرجو أخى الكريم عدم اهمال أو قفل الموضوع وأن تظل هذه المجموعة الطيبة تتناقش فى البرنامج وتعرض المشاريع التي تستخدم فيها البرنامج لمزيد من التلاقح وتبادل الافكار بما يخدم المهندسين فى المنطقة ... أخي أشرف .. لنسطيع أن نشارك مشاريعنا وأعمالنا على هذه الصفحة أرجو منك شاكرا شرح لنا كيف تقوم بتسجيل دروسك على الفديو بهذه الصورة وهل تستخدم برنامجا معينا ؟ حتى نستطيع عرض المشاريع التى نقوم بتصميمها أو حتى عرض المشاكل التي تعترضنا أثناء التعامل مع البرنامج .. 
بالنسبة لبرنامج earthwork أنا أقترح النسخة القديمة يعني التي يمكن أن نثبتها على أجهزتنا من غير أعباء مالية وياريت لو أمكن أن تمدنا بنسخة من هذا البرنامج .... ونحن معك لتعم الفائدة والى الامام


----------



## wsim (13 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية مهندس اشرف على الجهد الذي بذلته كما اشكر المهندس فواز على تعاونه وتعبه جزيل الشكر والامتنان وكافة الأعضاء المشاركين ، اعتقد بأن برنامج civil يستحق التعمق فيه لما فيه من مزايا على سبيل المثال موضوع التقاطعات والحسابات الهايدرولوجية برايي انها تستحق الوقوف عندها - على اليوتوب هناك العديد من الفيديوهات التي تشرح البرنامج لكنها مختصرة ولاتعطي أكثر من فكرة وعليه انمنى التكرم ان كان المجال يسمح بتوسيع دائرة البرنامج ولكم اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق سائلا المولى أن يكللكم بالنجاح والتوفيق المستمر .


----------



## wsim (13 يونيو 2010)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم 
بالنسبة لبرنامج الكميات الذي تفضلت بطرحه مشكورا فقد عملت شخصيا لفترة قصيرة على كلا النسختين القديمة والجديدة لعدة مشاريع : النسخة القديمة متوفرة عندي ولكن النسخة الجديدة فيها مزايا التعامل افضل بكثير من القديمة خصوصا امكانية التعامل مع المفكرة كملفات الارض الطبيعية التي تنتجها ببرنامج اللاند . لكن رايي الشخصي المتابعة اكثر ببرنامج السفل ولكم الاختيار ، بارك الله بكم على كل مابذلتموه . تحياتي


----------



## mostafammy (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزء على هذا العمل الرائع 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م كمال بدر (13 يونيو 2010)

م / اشــــرف غـنـــــــيــم .... جزاكم الله خيرا علي كل ما قدمته في برنامج السيفل ...... اما بالنسبة لبرنامج earthWork فقد لوحظ في منتديات المساحة والهندسة شغف كل المهندسون والمساحون لمعرفة ذلك البرنامج ونرجو ان تكون النسخة الجديده لاننا عند استخدام البرنامج عمليا فوزارة المواصلات السعودية لا تقبل الا اخراج البرنامج الجديد ..... وارجو ان يتم هذا التعليمي بالسرعة التي تمت بها السيفل ... وبجد بجد انت اخ رائع وفائق الابداع .... اخوك م / كمال بدر....


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام شكرا علي الردود الطيبة وربنا يبارك فيكم 
في اشار علي وتصديقا لمشورة بعض الاخوة نشرح القديم لاننا بنعتمد علي تطبيق الاخوة معنا خطوة بخطوة وهذا لن يتوفر في الجديد سينتفع به عدد قليل 
والفكرة واحد لكن بعض الاختلافات نوضحها بين القديم والجديد بعد ما نخلص علاوة علي اننا لن نعتمد فقط علي شرح البرنامج لكن البرنامج هو العنصر الاساسي 
لكن هنشرح كيف نقدم المستخلص للحفر والردم والافكار السريعة والدقيقة للحساب
عموما نتوكل علي الله ونبدأ ان شاء الله ونسأل الله العون والسداد


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 يونيو 2010)

اما بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع انا متابع معكم اي شي جديد ان شاء الله مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم احمد كنين البرنامج الذي استخدمه في التسجيل هو Camtasia Studio 6 وهو برامج رائع لتسجيل 
حركة الشاشة وسهل في الاستخدام لتوفير الوقت في البحث علي الاخوة رفعت البرنامج بالسريال وفتحت مجلد 
وكتبت عليه programs ووضعت البرنامج بداخل المجلد في رابط الشير بتاعنا
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=76
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## salahleica (15 يونيو 2010)

tochkar ya ghali


----------



## abedodeh (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء هناك استكمال لامور مهمة في ال C3D كما تعلمون قام الباشمهندس اشرف وقبله المهندس فواز بمجهود رائع جدا في شرح استعمال برنامج ال C3D جزاهم الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتهما الان يقوم المهندس محمد الصمادي وهو محاضر معتمد من شركة اتوديسك في الاردن لبرنامج ال C3D و ال LAND بشرح امور معينة تهم جميع من يريد التعمق باستعمال البرنامج واول مشاركة له في المنتدى على الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t204130.html جزاه الله كل الخير ومعا جميعا لما فيه كل الخير لاخواننا المهندسين والمساحين.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abedodeh (15 يونيو 2010)

شباب المهندس محمد الصمادي ابلغني اليوم انه جاهز لعمل اي فيديو توضيحي لاي استفسار من الاخوة الاعزاء فقط ارسوا ما ترغبون بالسؤال عنه وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم كيف يتم التواصل مع المهندس محمد الصمادي انا عندي اسئله وعاز اسئلها وهتكون فايده للجميع 
هل نطرح الاسئله في الموضوع بتاعه ام ما الطريقة لطرح الاسئلة
جزاك الله خيرا انت والمهندس الصمادي


----------



## abedodeh (15 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الباشمهندس اشرف يمكن طرح اي سؤال من خلال الموضوع الخاص بالمهندس محمد وسيقوم بعمل موضوع واحد لجميع دروسه


----------



## salahleica (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اهل الشرق
اخوكم صالح من المغرب 
لا تبخلوا علينا بالمزيد


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولامام ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد كنين (15 يونيو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي الكريم احمد كنين البرنامج الذي استخدمه في التسجيل هو camtasia studio 6 وهو برامج رائع لتسجيل
> حركة الشاشة وسهل في الاستخدام لتوفير الوقت في البحث علي الاخوة رفعت البرنامج بالسريال وفتحت مجلد
> وكتبت عليه programs ووضعت البرنامج بداخل المجلد في رابط الشير بتاعنا
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/wuzxauvf/sharing.html?rnd=76
> وربنا يوفق الجميع


 يعجز لساني عن الشكر م/أشرف ....جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى دوام المودة والتواصل


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فى هذة الفئة المجتهدة واعلموا اخوانى ان الله لايضيع اجر المحسنين


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (16 يونيو 2010)

نداء الى المارد الساكن اين انت مهندس فواز واين وعدك بالتواصل مع مهندس اشرف ووعد الحر دين عليه


----------



## لهون جاف (16 يونيو 2010)

الاخ م . أشرف غنيم 
سؤالي اليوم ( عذرا على كثرة اسئلتي ) هو كالتالي
في برنامج ال Land Desktop بعد تعريف المقطع نقوم بتصميم المقطع العرضي للشارع Tamplate وبعدها نقوم بتعريف نقاط ال Pcode or Point Code وهي النقاط التي يعتمد عليها المساح في تنفيذ المشروع مثل نقاط ال Catch points or Box Points for Base Corse or top Surface or any other type of Tamplate Material point وذلك من خلال استحصال هذه النقاط من الفقرة Cross Sections - Point Output - Tpalt Point To DWG فيطلب البرنامج المقاط المحددة وبعد تحديديها بقوم بانزال هذه النقاط في اماكنها مع مناسيبها الحقيقية بالنسبة الى ال Grad and Tmplate Elevation فيا حبذا لو امكن شرح ذلك مع ال Civil 3D راجيا من الله ان يوفقك في حياتك وان يرفع قيود السفر بين البلدان العربية والاسلامية كي يتسنى لنا السفر بحرية والالتقاء مع اصدقاء من امثالك كما هو حاصل في الاتحاد الاوربي


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (18 يونيو 2010)

هل من مكمل لهذا المشوار اخوانى الاعزاء


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2010)

الاخ ياسر الاخ لهون مهندس محمد الصمادي في موضوعه فتح باب الاسئلة ممكن نتواصل معاه 
اما بالنسبة لي انا مشغول في الموضوع الجديد الذي فتحته بعنوام شرح eearth work مش هقدر اتابع بحث وشرح في موضوعين تقبلوا معذرتي
ربما نرجع لهذا الموضوع بعد ال earth work ان شاء الله مع تحياتي


----------



## لهون جاف (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## بدر الدين الانصاري (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير يامهندس اشرف غنيم 
وزادك الله من علمه لنفع المسلمين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (21 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير يامهندس اشرف غنيم 
وزادك الله من علمه لنفع المسلمين*​


----------



## محمد مصطفى علوش (25 يونيو 2010)

اريد برامجAUTO CAD ,AUTOCAD CIVIL 3 D ,LAND DESK TOP المتوافقة مع WINDOWS 7 bit 64)


----------



## احمد عزيزاحمد (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اساتذتي الكرام:
انا متمرس باللاند لكني حديث الاستخدام للسفل ثري دي, نعم التعامل مع السفل اسهل لكن هل يغني عن اللاند حيث لاحظت النقاط التالية:
1. هل السفل دقيق في تسقيط الاقواس حسب السرعة التصميمة , حيث بالنسبة للاقواس الافقية ممكن تعديلها بالسحب دون ان يعطي البرنامج اية تحذيرات في حالة تجاوز حدود السرعة. اما بالنسبة للاقواس العمودية فلا ارى اية محددات لمواصفات اشتو كما في اللاند.
2. لاتوجد اعدادات هيدرولوجي مع انها مهمة في اعمال الطرق عند توفر معلومات طوبوغرافية للمنطقة مع معرفة سقيط الامطار لتحديد مواقع وحجم القناطر العابرة للطريق.
3. اعدادات التسوية (grading) في اللاند اقوى بكثير من اعدادات السفل.
اخوتي حسب ما سمعت بان الشركة قد استغنت عن اللاند بالسفل في الاصدارات الحديثة فهل اضافت خيارات اخرى للسفل تغني عن اللاند؟


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (26 يونيو 2010)

*هل من مكمل لهذا المشوار اخوانى الاعزاء*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 يونيو 2010)

اخى الكريم 
بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وحسنات الاخ الكريم م / فواز


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (27 يونيو 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك*​_


----------



## هيثم عثمان (1 يوليو 2010)

بار ك الله فيكم ووفقكم لخدمة العباد وربنا يجغله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## هيثم عثمان (1 يوليو 2010)

الاخ فواز بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يوليو 2010)

*استجابة للطلب الاخوة
سوف يتم تثبيت الموضوع*


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يوليو 2010)

استاذي الفاضل دفع الله حمدان شكرا علي تثبيت الموضوع وبمناسبة تثبيت الموضوع عندي درس جديد وشيق
سوف اسجله باذن الله وهو عن كيفية اسقاط الكروكيات من السيفل الي الجوجل ايرث عكس درسنا السابق وهو 
الاسقاط من الجوجل الي السيفل
مع التحية والتقدير الي الجميع وخاصة ادارة هذا المنتدي المبارك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخ م اشرف
اتمني ان تكون هناك روابط او رابط مباشر 
للبرنامج حتي يستطيع جميع الاخوة تنزيل البرنامج
والتطبيق عليه
باراك الله فيك


----------



## حازم اسكندر (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووور على المجهود الرائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يوليو 2010)

احاول باذن الله


----------



## ملك المساحه (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي هذ الشرح الجميل جدا وجزاكم الله الخير علي هذا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يوليو 2010)

استاذي دفع الله حمدان عندي سيفيل 2010 ما رأيك لو جزأته ورفعته علي نفس الرابط 
لكن لكبر حجم البرنامج ساخذ وقت


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله الجميع


----------



## مصطفى ق (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخوكم في الله ضعيف شوي في اللغة الإنجليزية لذا أريد برنامج أوتكاد سيفل 2010 فرنسي جزاكم الله ألف خير والسلاو


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز 
م اشرف 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لو رفعت البرنامج علي نفس الموقع يكون احسن
لان لدينا فكرة عمل مكتبة خاصة البرامج وشروحتها
لتكون مثبتة علي المنتدي
اتمني بنفس الكيفية التي عملت بها شرح برنامج 
earth work
رابط واحد فيه الشرح + البرنامج 
باراك الله فيك اخي اشرف


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يوليو 2010)

ان شاء الله سأبدأ في الرفع


----------



## africano800 (4 يوليو 2010)

توكل على الله ونحن ورائك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يوليو 2010)

اخي مصطفي الشرح بالعربي وحاولت ابسطة قدر الاستطاعة والمصطلحات محدودة انصحك حاول تتابع الشرح
وان شاء الله موفق


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

الف الف مليون شكر


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاء اللة كل من بذل جهد في هذا


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاء اللة كل من بذل جهد في هذا المنتدى خير الجزاء


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يوليو 2010)

اخواني كما وعدتكم بتسجيل رفع الكركيات الي جوجل ايرث وهذا الرابط والدرس رقم 20
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=19
مع التحية للجميع


----------



## africano800 (5 يوليو 2010)

لساني عاجز عن الشكر لمجهود حضرتك الرائع


----------



## faisal_ibraheem (5 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يوليو 2010)

اخي africano800 افتح الرابط السابق وراجع الدرس رقم 14 فيه رسم المقاطع مثل الاند


----------



## africano800 (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على اهتمام حضرتك بطلبي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يوليو 2010)

عفوا اخي ربنا ينفعك والجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الكرام بدأت رفع في البرنامج C3D 2010 علي نفس الرابط ليكون الشرح والبرنامج علي رابط واحد 
وربنا يعينا علي رفعه هو 68 ملف كل ملف 66 ميجا والبرنامج يتضمن الكراك الحجم الكلي 4.37 جيجا 
من ليس عنده البرنامج يبدأ معنا تنزيل والله المستعان
مع التحيه لجميع اخواني الكرام
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=11
وهذا طبعا اول ملف


----------



## ropenhod (7 يوليو 2010)

*سؤال عن كيفية تصدير sheets الى الاوتوكاد*

لو سمحت ممكن اعرف كيفية تصدير sheets الى الاوتوكاد لكى لقوم بطباعتها 
وحاولت اجرب امر export بيقوم بتصدير الرسمه ولاكن البيانات اللى عليها لا تظهر بتظهر الرسمه بدون اى بيانات وشكرا


----------



## م كمال بدر (8 يوليو 2010)

*اخواني نرجو المشاركة .... هاام .... تصويت لصالح المهندس 
أشرف غنيم

:63::63:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208159.html:63::63:​*


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 يوليو 2010)

*اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
وان شاء الله نتابع سويا النتائج
الدرس الاول عباره عن صوت فقط وليس فيديو*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم مصطفي الدروي بامتداد avi وتعمل ببرنامج  *VLC* media *player*  بعدها يعمل معاك الفيديوا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الكرام انا بتابع رفع نسخة برنامج civil 3d 2010 ورفعت الي الان 6 ملفات تجدوا الملفات داخل المجلد civil 3d داخل الشير
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=19
مع التحية


----------



## محمد بشارات (9 يوليو 2010)

انا شاب من فلسطين اعمل في مجال المساحه والطرق ارجو من جميع الاحباب في هذا المنتدى تقبل تحياتي لهم حيث اني للتو اشتركت في المنتدى وارجو من كل من يستطيع افادتي في المساحه ان لايقصر ولكمكل الاحترام[email protected]


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يوليو 2010)

مرحب بك اخ محمد بشارات فعلا هذا المنتدي منتدي قائم علي التعاون علي البر 
حدد اسئلتك لان المساحة والطرق كبيرة جدا وان شاء الله جميع المهندسين في المنتدي لن يتأخروا عن اجابتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يوليو 2010)

الاستاذ روبن هود تعامل مع السيفيل علي انه برنامح مستقل لا يحتاج الي غيره من البرامج كل اوامر الاتوكاد والطباعة موجودة في البرنامج اذا ما الحاجة الي الطباعة من الاتوكاد


----------



## fares alabed (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا اخى الكريم على هذة الدروس ولاكن اريد استفسار ايهما افضل لتصميم الطرق هذا البرنامج ام برنامج اللاند دسك توب وتحديدا من جميع النواحى وبصورة شاملة


----------



## ropenhod (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا مهندس اشرف على الاهتمام وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ropenhod (10 يوليو 2010)

يعنى لازم علشان اطبع اللوحات انزل برنامج السيفل على الجهاز الموصل بالطابعة هايكون شى متعب انما الاوتوكاد موجود على اى جهاز وكمان مش محتاج مواصفات عاليه فى الجهاز الموصل بالطابعة عكس السيفل اللى بيحتاج مواصفات عاليه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 يوليو 2010)

الاستاذ ropenhod يمكنك فتح المشروع الذي انشئته بالسيفيل علي الاتوكاد كالتالي
1- تاخذ نسخة من المشروع لانك ستفقد قاعدة البيانات الموجودة بالمشروع
2- اافتح السيفيل ومن ثم المشروع المنسوخ
3 - اختار الامر explode او اكتب explode في سطر الاوامر واختار كل المشروع ثم enter ثم احفظ الملف
4- افتح الاتوكاد ولابد يكون نفس اصدار السيفيل مثلا لو كان 2010 يكون الاتوكاد 2010
5-اختار open واختار الملف المنسوخ وستري كل المعلومات ان شاء الله
طبق ورد علي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ropenhod (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا مهندس اشرف وجارى التجربة


----------



## م كمال بدر (12 يوليو 2010)

*اخواني نرجو المشاركة .... هاام .... تصويت لصالح المهندس 
أشرف غنيم

:63::63:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208159.html:63::63:​*


اخواني الكرام اعضاء المنتدي .... لابد من تكثيف الردود لتفعيل الامر اكثر من ذلك ... واعطاء كل ذي حق حقه ...


اخوكم / م / كمـــــــــ بدر ــــــــال​


----------



## ropenhod (13 يوليو 2010)

مهندس اشرف بالنسبه للمشرع تم تصديره اوتوكاد اما الشيتس صدرتها اوتوكاد ولكن ظهرت البيانات على المسار مقلوبه وشكرا 

ولى طلب اخر كيف استطيع تصدير المشروع الى 3dmax


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 يوليو 2010)

اخي ropenhod هسجل لك فكرتي بالنسبة لاتوكاد اما ال3d max انا لا اعمل عليه 
وتمنيت لو احد الاعضاء كان له شرح وافي في هذا البرنامج
مع التحية


----------



## مهندس الامارات (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياسادة ارجوا الانتباة والتعلم هكذا يكون شرح الدروس واعطاء الردود لقد استطعت اخى المهندس اشرف فى العمل باسلوب سلسل وسريع وارجوا من جميع الاخوة فى المنتدى ان يحذوا مثلك فى تنزيل الشروحات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ropenhod (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا مهندس اشرف على الاهتمام بالموضوع ومستنى فكرتك ان شاء الله
وبالنسبه لل 3d max اعتقد انو مش صعب بس المشكله البرنامج اللى هايصدر ل 3 3d max واللى هايستورد منه مش عارف احصل عليه منين ان شاء الله لو عرفت احصل عليه هاعرف حضرتك


----------



## عزة الدوري (17 يوليو 2010)

اخوان
ملف الارض الطبيعية لم يعمل معي وما قاله الاخ طوكر لم ينفع معي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 يوليو 2010)

الاخ ropenhod رفعت بناء علي طلبك الدرس رقم 21 عسي ان اكون فهمت مرادك واستطعت شرحه 
انا عملت تفجير للعناصر عن طريق برنامج السيفيل وفتحت عادي بالاتوكاد راجع الفيديو وشوف 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 يوليو 2010)

الاخت عزة الدوري انا مش فاهم ايه المشكلة في ملف الارض الطبيعية وضحيلي ايه المشكلة لكي استطيع المساعدة


----------



## ropenhod (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا مهندس اشرف على الفيديو وهو دا فعلا الى كنت انا عاوزه بس احب اضيف شى ان علشان الطريقه دى تنفع لازم اخد بداية المسار من الشمال وهى دى كانت المشكله اللى عندى انى كنت واخد بداية المسار من اليمين علشان كدا labels ظهرت مقلوبه عندى بس لما عملت revers alignment direction ومشيت على خطوات حضرتك الحمد لله كلو كان تمام شكرا مره تانيه


----------



## ropenhod (17 يوليو 2010)

فى مكشلة تانيه ارجو ان حضرتك تفدنى فيها لما باعمل sample lines واختار السكاشن مثلا كل 25 متر واخرج كميات الحفر واردم وبعدين امسح sample lines واعملها تانى بس كل 50 متر مثلا واطلع الحفر والردم الاقى ان التراكمى النهائى فى الحالة الاولى غير الحالةالثانية مش عارف ليه هل دا طبيعى ولا فى مشكله عندى !!!!!


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 يوليو 2010)

اكيد الفرق مش كبير وده طبيعي لان الحساب كل 25 متر ادق من 50 متر لان البرنامج بيعمل interpolation
لمناسيب الارض الطبيعية كل 50 متر ويهمل المناسيب حق ال25 ويترتب عليه اختلاف في متوسط المساحات 
ولو اردت تعملها يدوي انت هتعمل كده وهيطلع معاك فرق اكبر من كده فلذلك ده طبيعي


----------



## م محمد رحيم (17 يوليو 2010)

أستاذنا مهندس اشرف غنيم مهما قلنا من كلام ومن شكر اكيد مش هنوفيك حقك واللي تستاهله بس باختصار شديد
مشكووووووووووووور ياأستاذي


----------



## م محمد رحيم (17 يوليو 2010)

انا حملت انهارده كل الكورس علشان الفترة اللى فاتت كنت مشغووول انما واضح لما مرريتها سريعا انها بنفس الاسلوب المميز لأستاذي الفاضل م / أشرف غنيم لك مني كل تحية وتقدير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يوليو 2010)

من اراد ان يسدي لي معروف يدعوا لي بظهر الغيب لان الدعاء بظهر الغيب مستجاب هذا فقط الذي اطمع فيه 
وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## حازم2010 (19 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام - لكم مني كل الشكر والتحية لان هذه المشاركة فعلا مفيدة وانا مهندس اعمل في مجال تنفيذ الطرق ومنذ اكثر من ستة اشهر وانا ابحث عن اي شرح او كتاب يخص السيفيل 2010 ووجدت كل ما اريده في هذه المشاركة- ادعو الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسنات كل من شارك فيها - فهي بالفعل (علم ينتفع به) وقد قمت بتنزيل الشروح كلها وانا حاليا اعمل على التطبيق وسأتابع معكم ان شاء الله ولكم مني كل التحية.......................................


----------



## ropenhod (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس اشرف وجعل الله لك كل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ropenhod (19 يوليو 2010)

ممكن م.اشرف تكتبلى اسامى البرامج التى يحتاجها مهندس الطرق؟


----------



## garary (20 يوليو 2010)

استاذنا الكبير مهندس اشرف
تحية طيبة لك طبقت كل دروسك واستفدت منها كثيرا 
حاليا اعمل فى القطاعات العرضية لاحد المشاريع ولكن واجهتنى مشكلة وهى انه فى احدى الطرق القطاع العرضى للطريق غير منتظم بمعنى انه فى بداية الطريق العرض يكون 8م وقبل مسافة من نهاية الطريق يكون العرض 6م.
سؤالى كيف يمكن عمل قطاعات عرضية لطريق متعدد المسافات.
تحياتى...............


----------



## ropenhod (20 يوليو 2010)

مهندس garary ارجو ان اكون فهمت سؤالك ويمكنك عمل الاتى 
1-قم بعمل 2 assembly واحد للعرض 8 وواحد للعرض 62
2- اذهب الى corridor...right click properties 
3-اذهب الى خانة parameters ستجد اسم المسار اضغط كليك يمين واختار add region 
4-ستظهر قايمه اختار من الاسمبلى الى عرضه 6 متر ثم اوك
5- حدد ال start station and end station لكل اسيمبلى ثم اوك
اتمنى ان يكون هذا ما تطلبه


----------



## ropenhod (20 يوليو 2010)

هناك شى اخر لاتنسى ان تدخل بعد ذلك على Click Set All Targets. وتختار سطع الارض الطبيعية مره اخرى


----------



## ropenhod (20 يوليو 2010)

*دا طريق من تصميمى شفوه*

http://www.mediafire.com/?7dv9t8gqz6oqn6y


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلـــــــــــــــــــــب


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (22 يوليو 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمد رحيم (22 يوليو 2010)

استاذنا الكبير م اشرف غنيم 
بس عاوز اقولك منور المنتدى وموضوعك الباهر الناجح ياهندسة
لك منى خالص التحيات والتقدير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ محمد ده نورك 
اخ جراري جاري دراسة الموضوع 
اخ روبن هود شكرا علي ردك الجميل ومزيد من التفاعل ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## حازم2010 (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
واجهتني مشكلة حيث اني مهندس موقع اعمل في مجال الطرق حيث يوجد معي تصميمات الطريق على ملف اتوكاد دون وجود قاعدة البيانات او حتى ملف الرفع المساحي ..المشكلة اني ارغب في تعديل مناسيب البروفايل وحاولت اكثر من مرة مع برنامج السيفيل ولكنه لايتعرف على البروفايل ويراه كأي رسم اتوكاد عادي..هل توجد طريقة اتمكن بها من تعريف البرنامج على البروفايل حتى اتمكن من التعديل..أرجو ممن لديه فكرة عن الموضوع الافادة ... وفي النهاية اود ان اشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع وشكر خاص للمهندس اشرف غنيم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ropenhod (23 يوليو 2010)

اكيد السيفل مش هايتعرف عليه لانو اوتوكاد
بس ليه ماتحاولش ترسم المشروع سيفل على نفس الرسمه اللى هى اوتوكاد طبعا بالنسبه للمسار مش هايكون فى مشكله لانك هاترسمه عادى بامر بولى لاين اما بالنسبه للفروفايل هاترسمه فى السيف عادى وبعدين تاخد الخط التصميمى اللى هو اوتوكاد تحطه على البروفايل المرسوم بالسيف وبعدين draw profile from layout وتبدا تعيد على الخط دا واتمنى انى اكون افدتك جرب وقولى وشكرا


----------



## حازم2010 (23 يوليو 2010)

كلامك ممتاز بس ازاي ارسم المسارalignment وانا اصلا ماعنديش ملف النقط (الرفع المساحي)


----------



## ropenhod (23 يوليو 2010)

هو المسار القديم مش مرسوم على خريطه كنتورية او نقاط


----------



## ropenhod (23 يوليو 2010)

ولا هو مرسوم بدون اى بيانات اتمنى انك توضح


----------



## حازم2010 (23 يوليو 2010)

المسار مرسوم على خطوط كنتور لكن السيفيل مابيتعرفش عليها برضه وبيقراها كأنها رسم عادي


----------



## حازم2010 (23 يوليو 2010)

ماهوه المشكلة اني عاوز اعمل surface ومش عارف
بس انا مايهمنيش منسوب الارض الطبيعية
اكتر حاجة تهمني منسوب الطريق حاليا لاني عاوز اعدل فيه


----------



## ropenhod (23 يوليو 2010)

لو عاوز تعمل اى سطح والسلام دى بسيطه اما لو عاوز منسوب الارض الى موجود اصلا فىالبروفايل ممكن تعمل دا


----------



## ropenhod (23 يوليو 2010)

افتح مشروع سيف وخد ارسم جواه وبعدين روح لخط ارض الطبيعية اللى فى البروفايل واعمله كوبى وخدh جنب المسار بتاعك


----------



## ropenhod (23 يوليو 2010)

وبعدين اععمله كوبى بحيث يكو وجد يمين وشمال المسار وروع اعمل سطح جديد عادى وسيه اى اسم علشان تعرف السطع هاتعرفه عن طريق breakline وتختار الخطين دول الى هما مين ومال المسر بتاعك وبكد تكو عمت السطح


----------



## حازم2010 (23 يوليو 2010)

الأخ روبن هود أشكر لك اهتمامك وقد نجحت في تعريف المسار على السيفيل والمشكلة في البروفايل لانه يحتاج الى تعريف سطح لرسم البروفايل ولا يوجد عندي سطح معرف لدرجة اني افكر في تعريف سطح عشوائي عن طريق عدة نقاط افتراضية ثم ادخال المسار بواسطة المناسيب الموجودة عندي والتعديل عليه بغض النظر عن منسوب الارض الطبيعية


----------



## ropenhod (23 يوليو 2010)

اسف لى اللغبطه فى الكتابه بس لوحة المفايح مش شغاله فبكتب بالماوس اا لو عاوز تعمل سطح والسم ارسم اى خطين يمين وشمال 1لطريق وعرفهم ب break line


----------



## ropenhod (23 يوليو 2010)

but i forgot some thing convert y coordinate of the existing ground of the profile to z coordinate


----------



## ropenhod (23 يوليو 2010)

i will go now if you didn't solve it send drawing to me


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 يوليو 2010)

garary قال:


> استاذنا الكبير مهندس اشرف
> تحية طيبة لك طبقت كل دروسك واستفدت منها كثيرا
> حاليا اعمل فى القطاعات العرضية لاحد المشاريع ولكن واجهتنى مشكلة وهى انه فى احدى الطرق القطاع العرضى للطريق غير منتظم بمعنى انه فى بداية الطريق العرض يكون 8م وقبل مسافة من نهاية الطريق يكون العرض 6م.
> سؤالى كيف يمكن عمل قطاعات عرضية لطريق متعدد المسافات.
> تحياتى...............


 
اخي جراري هل تقصد انك تريد اختيار اكثر من تمبلات للكوريدور الواحد 
او تقصد انك تريد ان تعمل مقاطع متدرجة transition cross section


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 يوليو 2010)

حازم2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> واجهتني مشكلة حيث اني مهندس موقع اعمل في مجال الطرق حيث يوجد معي تصميمات الطريق على ملف اتوكاد دون وجود قاعدة البيانات او حتى ملف الرفع المساحي ..المشكلة اني ارغب في تعديل مناسيب البروفايل وحاولت اكثر من مرة مع برنامج السيفيل ولكنه لايتعرف على البروفايل ويراه كأي رسم اتوكاد عادي..هل توجد طريقة اتمكن بها من تعريف البرنامج على البروفايل حتى اتمكن من التعديل..أرجو ممن لديه فكرة عن الموضوع الافادة ... وفي النهاية اود ان اشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع وشكر خاص للمهندس اشرف غنيم
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
اخي يمكنك عمل بروفايل عن طريق ملف بعد تعريف المسار 
اكتب الملف المحطة ومنسوب الارض الطبيعية الموجود في البروفايل عندك في ملف txt وبينهم فاصلة واحدة
220.523 0
220.543 25
ثم احفظ الملف وافتح profil واختار creat profile from file وتابع الاوامر 
سوف يرسم البرنامج لك البروفايل بدون سطح 
ارجوا ان توفق باذن الله


----------



## garary (23 يوليو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي جراري هل تقصد انك تريد اختيار اكثر من تمبلات للكوريدور الواحد
> او تقصد انك تريد ان تعمل مقاطع متدرجة transition cross section



اخى الكريم 
مااقصدة هو عمل مقاطع متدرجة مثل مااشرت حضرتك
حسب المسافات العرضية للطريق فى المسار الواحد.


----------



## حازم2010 (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم مهندس اشرف... مشكور على الرد وانا لم اجربه بعد وان كنت على يقين من انه سوف يعمل ولكن اثناء تعريف المسار يكتب البرنامج المحطات بالمتر وليس بالكيلو بمعنى انه عند الكيلو 2 مثلاو 300 متر يكتب المحطة كالتالي 20+30.00 في حين اني ارغب في كتابتها بالطريقة المتعارف عليها 2+300 وحاولت من الخصائص وكذلك station label دون جدوى................... أرجو الافادة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ حازم اتبع خطوات انشاء مشروع جديد كما هو في الدرس الاول وانشئ مشروعك علي هذا الملف


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ جراري هذا الملف المرفق يشرح عمل المقاطع المتدرجة وان شاء الله هحاول اسجلها لكني الان غير متمكن من التسجيل وعرفني ايه الاخبار


مشاهدة المرفق TRNSATION.rar


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (25 يوليو 2010)

*باختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك
و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها
قرأتها مرارا و لم أمل بل ازددت انبهارا و احتراما لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سرا : " مواضيعك دائمااا تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة
تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم جراري الحمد لله تمكنت من تسجيل ورفع عمل الكرويدور مع المقاطع المتدرجة crridor with transition
الدرس رقم 14c ويليه ان شاء الله درس عن اختيار اكثر من اسمبلي للكوريدور الواحد 14b ورقمتهم هكذا 
من اجل ترتيب المواضيع وساعيد ترقيمهم ان شاء الله
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?sId=AMGQ3YCmO80srsIq
ربنا ينفعك وينفع الجميع


----------



## garary (25 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
جارى التحميل.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 يوليو 2010)

*اخواني انا عندي سفر وهغيب عنكم الي بعد رمضان وهحاول اتواصل معكم من وقت الي اخر 
والموضوع بتاع الجميع الي عاوز يفيد اخوانه بأي فكرة يتفضل 
واوعدكم بعد الاجازة بموضوع جديد 
ربنا يسهل الحال 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## ياسر سالمان (26 يوليو 2010)

اخيراً وصلت الى نهاية الموضوع مع رحيلك يا استاذ ... ولكنك رحلت بعدما وفيت ووفيت بالموضوع 
وقد رايت الموضوع ببدايته ولم يكن يتفاعل معك سوى اثنين او ثلاثة على اكثر تقدير ولكن موضوعاتك وشروحاتك جذبت الكثير فصار فى نهاية المطاف عشرات يتشاركون معك ... وقد تركت الموضوع بقولك 
( الموضوع بتاع الجميع الي عاوز يفيد اخوانه بأي فكرة يتفضل )
فانت يا استاذ الذى جعلت الموضوع بتاع الجميع فلم تبخل على احد بمعلومة بل تركت التفاعل للجميع
لقد قمت بتنزيل جميع الشروحات وتابعت معكم خطوة بخطوة فقد استفدت كثيراً فجزاك عنا وعن كل المسلمين خيراً ... بحق انها لدورة مع اناس لا اعرفهم ولا يعروفنى ... ولكننى احس باننى اعرفهم جميعاً فقد ترددت اسمائهم علياً مراراً وتكراراً عشت معهم اثناء الدورة الشيقة .... فنحن فى انتظارك لنطرح على سيادتك الاسئلة ... فكما عهدنا عليك لا تبخل على احد بمعلومة 
مرة اخرى جزاك الله عنا وعن كل المسلمين بالخير واليمن والبركات وغفر لوالديك احياءاً وامواتاً وادخلهم الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة ...


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 يوليو 2010)

اخي ياسر انا سعيد بك اخوة في الله بغير نسب ولا مصلحة الا التعاون علي نفع المسلمين
ان شاء الله لن ارحل عنكم سوف اتابع معكم ما بقي في اطال الله في عمري وبقي في راسي ذرة علم 
اسال الله ان يكون ذلك خالصا لوجهه 
وسفري هذا مؤقت الي يبدا بعد يومين الي بعد رمضان
ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## five man (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 يوليو 2010)

خيرا جزاك اخي


----------



## هانى عامر (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ياسر سالمان (28 يوليو 2010)

*متابعة للموضوع الذى طرحته*



م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي ياسر انا سعيد بك اخوة في الله بغير نسب ولا مصلحة الا التعاون علي نفع المسلمين
> ان شاء الله لن ارحل عنكم سوف اتابع معكم ما بقي في اطال الله في عمري وبقي في راسي ذرة علم
> اسال الله ان يكون ذلك خالصا لوجهه
> وسفري هذا مؤقت الي يبدا بعد يومين الي بعد رمضان
> ربنا يبارك فيكم


منذ فترة وانا اتابع هذا الموضوع فقد سهلت علينا الكثير والكثير فى هذا البرنامج العملاق فقد نزلته منذ ما يقارب من العام وكل مرة ابحث فى الشبكة لا اجد ارتوى به من ظمأ ... فقد رويتنا من نهر معرفتك فجزاك عنا وعن كل المسلمين خير الجزاء ... ونحن فى انتظارك لنتشارك معك ما بداته وانت الذى عودتنا على ذلك من خلال ما قراته وسرعة ما رددت عليه فانا اليوم احس باننى فى دورة علمية قائدها نهر من المعرفة


----------



## سيمو2088 (29 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى الكريم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على حسن تعاونكم 
انا مهندس مدنى خبرة خمس سنوات فى المساحة وتصميم الطرق 
اعمل جيداااااااااااااا على برنامج اللاند عدا الشيت مانجر 
مستعد انشاء الله لتقديم اى مساعدة ممكنة منى 
ونشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم على البر والتقوى لا على الاثم والعدوان


----------



## ropenhod (29 يوليو 2010)

مهندس سيمو انا طالب بكلية الهندسة هل تعرف مكان ممكن ادرب فيه فى مجال الطرق


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 يوليو 2010)

الاخ سيموا جزاك الله خيرا علي حرصك علي نفع المسلمين 
اقترح ان تفتح موضوع جديد يكون عن تصميم الطرق بواسطة الاند وانا اول من يتفاعل معك
لان هذا الموضوع يخص السيفيل وربما بعض الاعضاء يحصل عنده تضارب في المعلومات خصوصا حديث الخبرة بهذة البرامج
ونحن بحاجة الي شرح كيفية التصميم وربنا يبارك فيك ويتقبل منك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (31 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس أشرف غنيم بارك الله فيك وزادك من واسع علمه انت وكل الاخوه وعسي الله ان يجعل مجهودك هذا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## ياسر سالمان (1 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خير الجزاء فكما قال الاستاذ / اشرف ... فان هذا الموضوع يخص السيفيل فمن اراد ان يدلى بدلوة فيتفضل.... 
ومن هذا المنطلق اريد ان استفسر من الاخ / اشرف غنيم زاده الله من علمه الى علم عنده ووفقه الى ما يحب ويرضى انه هو السميع البصير ... بخصوص الـ equation فى السيفيل هل هناك مجال واذا اردت ان اقوم بالتعديل فى جزء من المشروع كيفية الربط بين الـ ip وباقى النقاط


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## az1615 (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
وكل الشكر للاخ م اشرف على دروسه علما باني جربت كل مشغلات الفيديو المعروضة بالمشاركات ولكن لم يظهر لي سوى الصوت 
مع العلم باني تابعت دروس استاذنا فواز سابقا وكانت شغالة معي بشكل جيد واستفدت منها والحمد لله
وعندي سؤال لاستاذنا م اشرف وللخوة المشاركين ارجوا الاجابة عليه اذا تكرموا علينا 
وهو اذا كان عندي مسار الطريق موجود بشكل رسمة اتوكاد وايضا المقطع الطولي التصميمي pf كيف يتم تعريفهما للبرنامج علما بانه في اللاند توجد هذه الميزة وذلك بهدف حساب الكميات واخراج المقاطع وليس التصميم ؟؟ وشكرا لكل المشاركين


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (4 أغسطس 2010)

اخي م.اشرف غنيم جزاك لله خيرا في شروحات الc3d ومازلت اتابع الشروحات .............. ياريت تشرح عن شبكات الصرف الصحي وتصريف مياه الأمطار ومياه الشرب (pipe )...........وايضا موضوع ال (parking) وذلك عن طريق برنامج السيفل ثري دي ............ ومن خلال متابعتنا لك انا وصديقي مبهورين من شروحاتك وطريقة الشرح الواضحه ......... جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد كنين (4 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ م / أشرف غنيم ... أعود الى هذا المنتدى بعد غيبة .. نسأل الله اأن يكون كل الاخوان فى تمام الصحة والعافية ...
مهندس / أشرف ... من خلال تطبيقى للبرنامج يحدث أحيانا أن تكون معلومات ngl تحوى على خطأ ما فهل من الممكن تعديل معلومات مناسيب الارض الطبيعية من داخل البرنامج ... علما بأني حاولت لكن للاسف فشلت .. وفى كثير من الاحيان ألجأ الى بداية المشروع من بدايته ... علما بأنها عملية جد مرهقة .. ... ولكل جزيل الشكر


----------



## hany aziz (5 أغسطس 2010)

*عمل offset لمسار الطريق*

عندى سؤال بخصوص برنامج civil 3d 2009 ,2010 حيث اننى عند عمل offset لمسار الطريق -center line وبعدعمل report manager واستخراج الاحداثيات تكون الاحداثيات غير صحيحة حيث انها تكون غير مطابقة للاحداثيات عند حسابها بطريقة يدوية او عند استخراجها ب civil ولكن عند استخدام ال offset نقطة بنقطة


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (5 أغسطس 2010)

اخى الكريم 
هذه البرامج جميلة وتوفر الوقت 
كنت عاوز أعرف أزاى أحسب كميات القطع والردم لميزانية شبكية باحد هذه البرامج لاند أو سيفل 
باحسبها بطريقة الاوزان وبتاخد وقت طويل وفى الاخر تقريبية 
فما بالك لو استخدمت طريقة سمبسون الدقيقة يبقى أن شاء الله المشروع يخلص واحنا لسه بنحسب
شكرا


----------



## workhard207 (8 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم
عندي سؤال في تصميم شبكة الطرق باستخدام السيفل ثري دي
في البداية رسمت بروفيل الطريق الرئيسي
و منه بارسم بروفيلات الطرق الفرعية المتفرعة منه
عايز اظهر مكان الطريق الفرعي علي برفيل الطريق الرئيسي
بالاضافة لهذا عايز اربط الاثنين ببعض
بحيث حين اغير المنسوب في واحد الاخر يتغير تبعا له
و السلام عليكم


----------



## superdevotee (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن إستفسار
هل توجد طريقة لأخد إحداثيات القطاعات من برنامج earthwork
بطريقة مباشرة من civil 3d
أرجو المساعدة و ما هي أسهل الطرق لعمل ذلك


----------



## هيثم عثمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف حير وبارك فيكم


----------



## saalaam (11 أغسطس 2010)

اخي اشرف انا لن اشكرك فقط لاني اعتقد ان الشكر قليل 
ولكن اعدك انشاء الله ان ادعو لك بظهر الغيب كلما عملت على البرنامج وكلما تعلمت منك شيئا
رعاك الله وحفظك وجعلها صفحات مضيئة في كتابك يوم تلقاه بحق حرمة هذا الشهر الكريم 
وكل من تعاون معك 
ولا تبخلوا علينا بالدعاء ايضا
تحياتي


----------



## حاتم ابوالسعد (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حاتم ابوالسعد (11 أغسطس 2010)

شرح الليسكاد


----------



## superdevotee (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أستاذنا م. أشرف
إعذرنا من أسئلتنا الكثيرة و المزعجة ولكننا نأمل في سعة صدرك و نرجو ردكم على إستفسارتنا
الملف N.G.L. 26-5-209 approved 00+000 TO 5+475.xlsx
الملف به محطة و أوفست و منسوب
كيف يمكن إدخال هذه النقاط و التدريب بها؟


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (12 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس اشرف غنيم مشكور على الجهد واتمنى لو تم رفع الملفات على سيرفر اخر حيث تم اغلاق السرفر الاول depositfiles.com حيث لم نتمكن من تحميل الملفات
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## حازم2010 (13 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ وائل الرابط شغال وانا نزلت منه ملفات النهارده
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/W...GQ3YCmO80srsIq


----------



## حازم2010 (13 أغسطس 2010)

أيها الناس قد أظلكم شهر عظيم أوله رحمة وأوسطه مغفرة وآخره عتق من النار


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (14 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا اللرابط شغال 100/100 ولاتوجد اي مشكلة في التنزيل...بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hany aziz (15 أغسطس 2010)

*عندى سؤال بخصوص برنامج civil 3d 2009 ,2010 حيث اننى عند عمل offset لمسار الطريق -center line وبعدعمل report manager واستخراج الاحداثيات تكون الاحداثيات غير صحيحة حيث انها تكون غير مطابقة للاحداثيات عند حسابها بطريقة يدوية او عند استخراجها ب civil ولكن عند استخدام ال offset نقطة بنقطة*​








 

 

 

 

 
hany azizمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى hany azizالبحث عن المزيد من المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة hany azizhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=301268*عندى سؤال بخصوص برنامج civil 3d 2009 ,2010 حيث اننى عند عمل offset لمسار الطريق -center line وبعدعمل report manager واستخراج الاحداثيات تكون الاحداثيات غير صحيحة حيث انها تكون غير مطابقة للاحداثيات عند حسابها بطريقة يدوية او عند استخراجها ب civil ولكن عند استخدام ال offset نقطة بنقطة*​







 

 

 

 

 hany azizمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى hany azizالبحث عن المزيد من المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة hany azizhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=301268كيف يمكن عمل offset لمسار الطريق فى ال curvs باستخدام برنامج civil 3d؟


----------



## superdevotee (15 أغسطس 2010)

قال رجل من السلف:لا اله الا الله 

عدد ما كان, وعدد ما يكون, وعدد الحركات والسكون 



وبعد مرور سنة كاملة قالها مرة اخرى 

فقالت الملائكه اننا لم ننتهي من كتابة حسنات السنة الماضية 



اخي : ما اسهل ترديدها وما اعظم اجرها


----------



## علياء على حمدى (18 أغسطس 2010)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء المحترفين المحترمين
============================
عندى ملف نقاط أتوكاد مصدر سابقا من ملف لاند به كل نقطة عليها منسوبها 
ولكنه طبعا فقط عبارة عن txt
بمعنى انه 17.51 مثلا مكتوبا فقط والنقاط بطبيعتها على الاتوكاد نستطيع ان شرق وشمال (E.N)فقط ولا استطيع 
الحصول على معلومات المنسوب فى ذات الملف فهو دائما صفر لكل النقاط
=================================
هل هناك خاصية فى السيفل باستطاعته 
اخراج ملف النقاط
 E;N,Z
ومن ثم يمكننا التعامل مع النقاط من جديد 
============================
وإذا كانت كل النقاط ايضا تحمل اكوادا مختلفة 
هل نستطيع اعادة اخراجها ايضا فى شكل اكواد مطابقة 
=====================
ونفس السؤال متطابق مع 
وجود خريطة كنتورية على الاتوكاد 
هل نستطيع تحويلها على السيفل الى سطح
اذا كانت كل معلومات الخريطة هى خطوط اتوكاد والمناسيب هى كتابة فقط
============
شكرا لكم


----------



## علي مخامره (18 أغسطس 2010)

*مساعدة عاجلة*

تحية طيبة
ارجو من الأخوة ذوي الخبرة 
كيف فتح مشروع على الـ civil 2010 وتعريف النقاط على البرنامج


----------



## حازم2010 (20 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت علياء 
ملف اللاند الأصلي موجود عندك ولا لأ ؟
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أغسطس 2010)

_*يبدو ان الاسئلة كثرت عند غياب المهندس اشرف ...
لكن سؤال بسيط كيفية اظهار قائمة (file - edit view - alignment - profile ...)

*_


----------



## طوكر (21 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ المهندس الصامت 
حاول أضغط f10 ولو ما نفعت أعلمني وسوف أبحث لك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور اخي الكريم وبانتظار المزيد منك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا مهندس طوكر ...
الصورة 1 توضح كيفية اظهار هذه القائمة start menu .
الصورة 2 ..عند عمل استيراد للنقاط للبرنامج ظهرت المشكلة فى شريط الاوامر فما قد يكون السبب ؟؟؟؟
_


----------



## طوكر (23 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس الصامت

المشكلة في الفاصلة المنقوطة وأنا قد علقت علي هذه المشكلة في أول هذا البوست وهذه هي المشاركة نرجو الفائدة للجميع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t198840-8.html


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2010)

طوكر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس أشرف غنيم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة وقد نزلت ملفاتك حتى الثامن وقد إستفدت منها كثيرا والله لأنني كنت متابع معك خطوة بخطوة فجزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك
> 
> فقط هناك ملاحظة بسيطة للأخوة الذين لم يعمل ملف الأرض الطبيعية فهو يأتيك بصيغة فاصلة ونقطة ويجب استبدالها بالفاصلة في ملف txt بالضغط على مفتاح (CTRL) + (H) وتضع الفاصلة والنقطة في الخانة الأولي ثم الفاصلة في الخانة الثانية ثم استبدال الكل وتضغط (ENTER) وتحفظ الملف بنفس صيغة ال (txt) وهكذا يعمل الملف معكم بصورة جيدة



_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس طوكر لكن...
فى اول خانة find what ....
replace with ....
ما المفروض ان يكون فى الخانتين .. وشكرا على ردك*_


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام لدى مشلكة فى التطبيق على مقياس الرسم وهى اننى طبقت ما قاله المهندس اشرف بالحرف الواحد وعملت مقياس رسم 1:2000 فى الشيت مانجر واجدها كما قال المهندس اشرف _ طيب الله ثراه _ تعطينى 850 م لكل شيت كيف اجعلها كل 1000 متر وتبدأ من حيث انتهت ... جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## طوكر (23 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ المهندس الصامت

خانة find what تضع فيها الفاصلة المنقوطة ;
خانة replace with تضع فيها الفاصلة العادية ,
ثم تضغط Replace All وهكذا تكون قد غيرت كل الفاصلة المنقوطة بالفاصلة العادية وسوف يعمل الملف بصورة إعتيادية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا يا اخى على ردك ...وفقك الله لكل خير
*_


----------



## علياء على حمدى (24 أغسطس 2010)

حازم2010 قال:


> الاخت علياء
> ملف اللاند الأصلي موجود عندك ولا لأ ؟
> وكل عام وانتم بخير


 الملف الأصلى غير موجود
وشكرا لإهتمامك


----------



## abo omar mohammed (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررر كتييييييييييييييييير


----------



## حازم2010 (25 أغسطس 2010)

علياء على حمدى قال:


> الملف الأصلى غير موجود
> وشكرا لإهتمامك


 
صعب اننا نعمل اي حاجة بدون الملف الاصلي


----------



## علياء على حمدى (29 أغسطس 2010)

ثناء تنفيذ المشروع 
وعند الوصول لحساب الكميات 
جاءت لى رساله
system out of memory
مع ان الجهاز رامات 4 جيجا
البروسيسورانتل كور تى ام 2
2.84 ميجا هرتز
يعنى مواصفات عالية جدا
===========================
هل هناك اعدادات فى البرنامج نفسه لازم نعملها 
برجاء الإفادة 
لان الملف بيقفل كل ما اوصل للخطوة دى 
============================
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 أغسطس 2010)

*اخواني الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير تقبل الله مني ومنكم الطاعات 
ممكن تن يغفر ذنبك في رمضان ثلاث مرات 
1 من صام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه
2 من قام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه
3 من قام ليله القدر ايمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبة
وذلك عند اجتناب الكبائر
ساتواصل معكم حول البرنامج ان شاء الله بعد العيد*​

وانا ملاحظ ان كتير بيسأل في برنامج الاند هنا عاوز ارائكم هل نبدأ بعد العيد شرح في برنامج الاند 
مع خالص الود والتحية


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (29 أغسطس 2010)

*civil 3d الاقوي والاجدر بالشرح*

السلام عليكم اخواني ...واخص بالذكر اخي م/اشرف غنيم الذي انفعنا بعلمه جزاك الله خيرا ياباش مهندس وجعلك الله من المقبولين والمغفور لهم في شهر رمضان الكريم

واري ان c3d افضل في كل شي من اقوي البرامج في الطرق...وياريت تكمل شروحاتك الرائعة عن السيفل ثري دي ...ودمت ذخرا للامة


----------



## علياء على حمدى (30 أغسطس 2010)

ارى ان نكمل مسيرة السيفل
ولى طلب مهم
وهو 
تصميم طريقين متقاطعين 
وكيفية عمل التقاطع الرباعى على السيفل


----------



## ياسر سالمان (30 أغسطس 2010)

*حمد الله على السلامة*



م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> *اخواني الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير تقبل الله مني ومنكم الطاعات *
> 
> *ممكن تن يغفر ذنبك في رمضان ثلاث مرات *
> *1 من صام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه*
> ...


 جزاك الله خير الجزاء وسررنا بوجودك معنا واحنا منتظرينك بعد العيد باذن الله ... تقبل الله منا ومنك ومن سائر المسلمين الصيام والقيام وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم باذن الله ... ارى ان نكمل مسيرة السيفل فهو يؤدى الغرض وزيادة عن اللاند فلماذا نعود للوراء وننظر للخلف ما دام الطريق قد اتضحت معالمه مع حضرتك وارى ان تكون مناقشة بناءه وحل للمشاكل التى تواجه الاعضاء مع حلول لمشاريع مختلفة .. دمتم للاسلام والوطن سالمين ... ياسر سالمان


----------



## engmik86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أغسطس 2010)

*Out of Memory Errors*

_*المهندسة علياء
لم اتعرض لهذه المشكلة من قبل .. ومستغرب على امكانيات الجهاز وهذه الرسالة .. لكن محاولة فلربما
الذاكرة الافتراضية virtual memory 
my comuter - properties- advanced - ( performance) setting - advanced - change 
ومثلا ال (c) زودى الminimum شوية او خليهم متساويين ..
او الملف اللى عليه المشروع ايضا ...
وجربى واذا لم يجد ذلك نفعا .. اعيدى كل شيئ كما كان ...


*_


----------



## fsfs (31 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله في من تعلم وعلم*

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس اشرف وتقبل الله صيامك وقيامك وجعلك من اهل الجنة .............. قبل مدى سالت عن موضوع تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي وتصريف مياه الأمطار ومياه الشرب .......... وايضا الموضوع الأهم موقف السيارات parking وذلك عن طريق برنامج السيفل ثري دي c3d ارجو الشرح 
:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## fsfs (31 أغسطس 2010)

*yk*

يابش مهندس عاشق الحب الجميل انا معك ايضا فان برنامج السيفل ثري دي اقوى شئ وجميل هل من الممكن ان تتصل بي
..............................:59::59:


----------



## kakaomar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات هذا الاخ العزيز...تحياتي


----------



## bibich (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## rezan85 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فارس حسن (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## babankarey (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك 
وشكر خاص ل (مهندس فواز العنسي ) وشكرا لادارة ملتقى مهندسين العرب
وجميع المشرفين​


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
وأعاده الله علينا وعليكم على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والسلامه


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز اكرم
تحية طيبة 
لدي تصميم خط انابيب ويتوفر لدي زاوية شاقولية ولدي في الشروط مفروض نصف قطر امنحني الشاقولي 
كيف استنتج قيمة
k
لتصميم المنحني الشاقولي بالاعتماد على نصف القطر والزاوية الشاقولية


----------



## amar2222 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

رحم الله والديك استاذ على هل الدروس المفيدة جدا واتمنى ان نكدر نتواصل مع بعض اكثر 
بس عندي سؤال شنو فرق برنامج ال 3d civil عن برنامج الland development​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 سبتمبر 2010)

_*والله يا اخ عمار منتظرين عودة العملاق ..فقد قال قبل رمضان انه سيعود بعد العيد وفى الانتظار ...حتى لاجابة اسئلة الاخوة ...
وبالنسبة لبرنامج civil وبرنامج land فليس لدى خبرة كافية لكن المهندس محمد الصمادى قال ان المصمم الذى صمم اللاند لغاه وعمل السيفل 
والتصميم على برنامج civil اقوى واسهل
ولمعرفة الفرق يمكنك زيارة رابط المهندس محمد الصمادى او المهندس فواز
الخلاصة ..عليك بالسيفل فانه اقوى
*_


----------



## anoor1 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم م/ اشرف غنيما اشكرك على هذه الشروحات القيمة
ونريد من سيادتكم اعطاؤنا فكرة ولو مبسطة عن استخدامات البرنامج في مجال خطوط المياه والصرف الصحي
وجزاك الله كل خير
ارجو من سيادتكم الرد
وفقكم الله


----------



## hosam eldeen (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*الي مهندس اشرف غنيم*

باشمهندس اشرف السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اخوك م / حسام الجندي وابحث عن مهندس او معيد بكليه الهندسه يقدر يعطي دوره متقدمه في برنامج autocad civil 3d او بنامج اللاند بحيث يتيح لي امكانيه التصميم حتي المراحل النهائيه من التصميم واخراج لوحات للتنفيذ لاني اجتاج الموضوع ده بشكل عاجل في عملي بالسعوديه , وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## عبود 2010 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ممن توجد لديه الاجابة عما يلي
كيف يمكن انشاء صفحة جديدة في برنامج الاند تتضمن البروفيل والبلان alignment sheet
ماهي قيمة k في حساب المنحنيات الشاقولية وماهي العلاقة بينه وبين زاوية الانعطاف ونصف القط


----------



## عبود 2010 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بانتظار الرد ممن عنده الاجابة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبود 2010 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندس اكرم مشكورة جهودك ومساعدتك القيمة للمهندسين والله يجزيك الف خير ولدي سؤال 
مهي خطوات انشاء صفحة جديدة في برنامج الاند تتضمن البروفايل والبلان اي alignment sheet


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر سالمان قال:


> الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خير الجزاء فكما قال الاستاذ / اشرف ... فان هذا الموضوع يخص السيفيل فمن اراد ان يدلى بدلوة فيتفضل....
> ومن هذا المنطلق اريد ان استفسر من الاخ / اشرف غنيم زاده الله من علمه الى علم عنده ووفقه الى ما يحب ويرضى انه هو السميع البصير ... بخصوص الـ equation فى السيفيل هل هناك مجال واذا اردت ان اقوم بالتعديل فى جزء من المشروع كيفية الربط بين الـ ip وباقى النقاط


 
اخواني الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ويارب رمضان القادم والعيد القادم 
تكون امتنا في عزة وربنا يحقق لكل واحد ما يتمني في دينه ودنياه
حجم الاسئله كتير ربنا يوفقني وافندها وهبدأ بسؤال الاخ ياسر 
اظنك يا اخ ياسر تقصد ststion equation السؤال جميل والاجابه محتاجة تسجيل 
ربنا يسهل واسجلك الاجابة وارفعها 
وباقي الاسئله ان شاء الله بالترتيب اسال الله العون والتوفيق لان الشغل متراكم بعد العوده من الاجازة
دعواتكم الصالحه معنا مع خالص الود والتقدير


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كل العام وانت بخير م.أشرف غنيم


----------



## زهزوه (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ​م.أشرف غنيم الله يفتح عليك و يزيد علم و معرفة , جزاك الله عنا كل خير ,نشهد لك أن الكل قد إستفاد من دروسك , لطالما أهدرنا ساعات و ساعات من أوقاتنا في البحث في النت عن دروس تعليم السفيل , لدي البرنامج من زمن و لا أدري كيف أستخدمه ,كنت أفتح البرنامج وأقلب فيه يمين و يسار وأنغم وأنهم ولا أدري من أين أبدأ , إلى أن جئتنا بالبلسم الشافي أنت و العملاق المهندس فواز العنسي ,فالشكر في حقكم قليل .​الهم بارك لهم في علمهم وأهلهم وأولادهم و رزقهم وارزقهم الجنة لما قدموه من علم و نفع للمسلمين دون البحث عن نفع المادي .....​وباقي الدعاء في ظهر الغيب​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

وكل عام وانت بخير اخ جراري وشكرا اخ زهزوه وشكرا اخواني الكرام وربنا ينفع الجميع واسال الله ان يتقبل منا جميعا صالح العمل ويجعله خالصا لوجهه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ سالمان الاخوة الكرام تم تسجيل ورفع درس ststion equation ورقم الدرس هو 2a وهو تابع لتصميم المسار 
الدرس باختصار عن اذا حولنا المسار لشئ عارض في المشروع بعد التقاء التحويلة سوف يختلف ترقيم المحطات
ولكننا قد عملنا علي المحطات القديمة فالحل مع البرنامج عمل معادلة كما في شرح الدرس 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=73

وباقي الاسئلة سوف افندها ان شاء الله بس رجاء لاتبخلو علي بالدعاء ليس كتابة علي المنتدي ولكن بظهر الغيب 
بينكم وبين ربنا تكرما منكم 
ومرة اخري كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عادل نجم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس اشرف وربنا يجزاك خير على المجهود الرائع وعاوزين نعرف كيفية فتح project اللاند باستخدام برنامج السيفل لان غالبية الاعمال السابقة باستخدام اللاند ياريت نعرف كيف نفتح اعمال اللاند بواسطة السيفل وشكرا


----------



## superdevotee (20 سبتمبر 2010)

حمدا لله ع سلامتك م.أشرف
أوحشتنا كثيرا وبارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير
بعد إذنك كيف نفتح مشروع لاند بالسيفيل 
لأني كلما حاولت يفتح رسم وليس مشروع
و أثقل عليك أخي الكريم هل يصمم السيفيل الميل العرضية مثل المواصفات السعودية
لأن برنامج اللاند كنا نعمل الميول العرضية يدويا
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهزوه (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
م.أشرف لو سمحت طلب إعادة تحميل الدرس 11-import from google eart
نزلته أكثر من مرة ولكن الملف مضروب لايعمل
وبارك الله بك وجزاك خيراً​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

علياء على حمدى قال:


> ارى ان نكمل مسيرة السيفل
> ولى طلب مهم
> وهو
> تصميم طريقين متقاطعين
> وكيفية عمل التقاطع الرباعى على السيفل


 
الاخت علياء شرح مشاريع كاملة يتطلب جهد في التسجيل والرفع لو في مشكلة بعينها نقدر نساهم في حلها
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

fsfs قال:


> بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس اشرف وتقبل الله صيامك وقيامك وجعلك من اهل الجنة .............. قبل مدى سالت عن موضوع تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي وتصريف مياه الأمطار ومياه الشرب .......... وايضا الموضوع الأهم موقف السيارات parking وذلك عن طريق برنامج السيفل ثري دي c3d ارجو الشرح
> :11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


 

اخي الكريم هناك درسين للمهندس عزت علي النت منتشرين بيشرح فيهم عمل الانابيب وهو قريب من 
شبكات الصرف لكن معذرة انا مجال عملي في الطرق والسكك الحديدية واحنا بنشرح الاوامر وكل واحد
يطوعها علي حسب تخصصه 
وكل عام وانتم بخير وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ياسر سالمان (20 سبتمبر 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> الاخ سالمان الاخوة الكرام تم تسجيل ورفع درس ststion equation ورقم الدرس هو 2a وهو تابع لتصميم المسار
> الدرس باختصار عن اذا حولنا المسار لشئ عارض في المشروع بعد التقاء التحويلة سوف يختلف ترقيم المحطات
> ولكننا قد عملنا علي المحطات القديمة فالحل مع البرنامج عمل معادلة كما في شرح الدرس
> 
> ...


 مهندسنا العزيز حمد الله على سلامتك وكل عام وانت والاهل بصحة جيدة و . . . . . . . كل ذلك بظهر الغيب


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخويا ياسر سالمان 
الاخ زهزوه حاضر سارفعة مره اخري


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ عادل والاخ سوبر 
فتح الاند بالسيفيل شي غير ممكن لان قاعدة البيانات حق الاند تختلف تماما عن قاعدة البيانات حق السيفيل
العمل 
1 ناخذ نسخة من لوحة الاتوكاد بتاعة الاند لاننا لو فتحناها بالسيفيل وهي متصلة بقاعدة بيانات الاند هيضرب مشروع
الاند مثل ما عمل معايا في اكثر من مشروع
2 نفتح الملف المنسوخ بالسيفيل ونعمل ملف سيفيل جديد بالاعدات المشروحة في الدرس الاول 
3 ننسخ كل العناصر الموجودة في الملف المنسوخ ونعمل لها لصق في مشروع السيفيل الجديد 
4 نبدا تعريف للمسار من جديد 
5 نفتح مشروع الاند ونعمل تصدير للنقاط ونعيد تهيئة الملف ونستورد النقاط ببرنامج السيفيل
ونكمل الخطوات مع عمل الاسطح والبروفيل والمقاطع
الاخ سوبر انا مش فاهم لو كنت تقصد الميول الجانبية بنخلها في الاند بطريقتين اما ميل لان والدتش بنعمل لها تمبلات
وفي السيفيل نفس الكلام لكن بطريقة اخري رجاء التوضيح 
بالتوفيق


----------



## ياسر سالمان (22 سبتمبر 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك اخويا ياسر سالمان
> الاخ زهزوه حاضر سارفعة مره اخري


 


م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> الاخ عادل والاخ سوبر
> فتح الاند بالسيفيل شي غير ممكن لان قاعدة البيانات حق الاند تختلف تماما عن قاعدة البيانات حق السيفيل
> العمل
> 1 ناخذ نسخة من لوحة الاتوكاد بتاعة الاند لاننا لو فتحناها بالسيفيل وهي متصلة بقاعدة بيانات الاند هيضرب مشروع
> ...


_ لا ده كتير علينا قوووووى .... الردود جاهزة والشرح كمان جاهزة دى دورة مجانية ولا فى الاخر هتطالبنا بفلوس ... هههه .... شكراً جزيلاً_


----------



## superdevotee (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لردك مزأشرف
ما أقصده هو عند تصميم super elevation للطريق لا يكون مطابق لما تعلمناه و دا ئما نقوم بعمله يدويا 
أو نقوم بتعديله على برنامج اللاند
و حتى عندما سألت المهندسين الأفدم مني في الشركة و الأكثر خبرة أفادوني بأنهم يقومون بعمل الميول العرضية يدويا وليس عن طريق تصميم البرنامج لانه غير دقيق.
هل يجب عمل نفس الطريقة مع برنامج السيفيل.
و جزالك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## surveyor_sayed (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد المهندس أشرف غنيم تحية طيبـه وبعد 

هل حضرتك من الممكن عمـل مكتبـة أكوآد دآخل برنامج civil 3d 2010 حيث أنني أعمل في مجال المسآحه الطبوغرافيه وأحتاج عند عمل import data داخل البرنامج يتم توصيلها أتوماتيكيا مثال إذا كان لدينا خط أنابيب بترول موجود فوق سطح الأرض فأقوم مثلا برصده بكود كالآتي sao st دي أول نقطـه sao ثاني نقطـه sao وهكذا لإنتهاء الخط حيث sao st تعني service above oil start و sao تعني service above oil فهل من الممكن حضرتك توضخ النقطـه دي إن أمكن ولك كل جزيل الشكر يآ هندسـه منتظر رد حضرتك ولو في رساله خاصه بس أتمنى الرد يكون هنآ لكي يستفيد الجميع .. والله الموفق


----------



## surveyor_sayed (22 سبتمبر 2010)

طلب أخر من حضرتك يآ بشمهندس يآريت تضع لينك لشروح المهندس عزت علي وذلك لأستفاده حيث حاولت البحث عنها ولم أستطع


----------



## زهزوه (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*رابط مباشر civil 3D 2011*

السلام عليكم 
إخواني هذا رابط مباشر للcivil 3D 2011 فايل تورنت, أرجو أن تستفيدو منه للذين لايملكون البرنامج
http://www.torrentzap.com/torrent/1136982/Autodesk+AutoCAD+Civil3D+2011+.+32bit+++Keygen+[WL]

http://www.torrentzap.com/torrent/1136463/Autodesk+AutoCAD+Civil3D+2011+.+64bit+++Keygen+[WL]​


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكلة في قطاعات ال c3d*

السلام عليكم يابش مهندس اشرف غنيم كيف حالك ................
عندي مشكلة في القطاعات العرضية على برنامج c3d حيث ان الشركة الأجنبية التي اعمل فيها مطلوب مني اضافة مناسيب عند مسافات معينه للأرض الطبيعية........حيث ان c3d يحسب كل offcit اعطيت له حيث مضطر الى تغيير offcit يدوي لكل القطاعات عن طريق برنامج autocad حيث ان الطريق عرضها 3.50م وعند نهاية الطريق لايخرج المناسيب ........ وايضا عند محطة معينة يوجد موقف سيارات بجانب الطريق حيث ان الطريق 3.5م والموقف 3م كما موضحة في الصورة (1)ويعطي 7 م والمسافة من السنتر الي نهاية الموقف 6.50م وايضا منسوب نهاية القطاع 8.50م .......... والموضوع في المرفقات ..
ارجو الرد والمساعدة وجزاكم الله الفصحة وعافية وجعله في مزان حسناتكم .​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ سيد موضوع الاكواد ده انا لم اتعرض له رجاء المعذرة ولو جمعت فيه شي رجاء افادة اخوانك
اما عن روابط شرح مهندس عزت هي 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mrldjstz2y9
ده الجزء الاول والتاني مقسوم علي ثلاثة اجزاء 
http://ifile.it/mqxaviz/Civil3D_2.part1.rar
http://ifile.it/ul697tp/Civil3D_2.part2.rar
http://ifile.it/wvqbkra/Civil3D_2.part3.rar
الشرح ممتاز انا استفدت منه كتير والمهندس عزت متمكن وممتاز
وربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

superdevotee قال:


> شكرا لردك مزأشرف
> ما أقصده هو عند تصميم super elevation للطريق لا يكون مطابق لما تعلمناه و دا ئما نقوم بعمله يدويا
> أو نقوم بتعديله على برنامج اللاند
> و حتى عندما سألت المهندسين الأفدم مني في الشركة و الأكثر خبرة أفادوني بأنهم يقومون بعمل الميول العرضية يدويا وليس عن طريق تصميم البرنامج لانه غير دقيق.
> ...


 

اخي الكريم كلامك مضبوط فعلا علي الاند بنحسب السوبر يدوي ببرنامج اكسل وبنحدد المسافات 
run off و run out ومن ثم بنعدل القيم مثل ما شرح استاذنا المهندس فواز في دروس الاند
وفي السيفيل نفس الامر بعد عمل مسار واختيار خصائص واضافة سوبر اليفيشن البرنامج بيضيف 
القيم الافتراضية عنده وبتكون غير دقيقة 
بيكون موجود عندك جدول تقدر تعدل المحطات والميول بسهولة عن الاند 
يعني زي الاند بس امكانية التعديل اسهل وبيوفر في الوقت
واضافة السوبر مشروحة في الدروس
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام الاخ زهزوه طلب مني ارفع الملف رقم 11 والنت عندي بطي من فترة رجاء اي حد عندة النت سريع يشوف لنا الملف ده شغال او لا 
وان كان غير شغال اي اخ يرفعة لنا علي اي سيرفر مؤقت الي ان مشكلة النت تتحل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ عاشق هل سمعت دروس المقاطع العرضية 
وهناك درس اخر للمهندس محمد الصمادي عن اخراج المقاطع العرضية 
http://www.4shared.com/video/F5mAC8mc/Rho-Cross-Section.html
حاول تدرس الملف لحين ادرس المشكلة 
بالتوفيق


----------



## waleedrahhalrahhal (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك


----------



## زهزوه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

> *السلام عليكم *
> *السلام عليكم مهندس اشرف وربنا يجزاك خير على المجهود الرائع وعاوزين نعرف كيفية فتح project اللاند باستخدام برنامج السيفل لان غالبية الاعمال السابقة باستخدام اللاند ياريت نعرف كيف نفتح اعمال اللاند بواسطة السيفل وشكر*​


 
الأخ عادل الموضوع موجود في civil 3D help تحت عنوان
Tools for Moving Land Desktop Data into Civil 3D
يمكنك الإستعانة به


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ زهزوه جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الملاحظة الجميلة انا استفدت منها 
انا استعجلت في اجابة السؤال بس كنت لا اعلم هذه النقطة وكنت غير متوقع تحويل البيانات من الاند الي السيفيل
وانا فتحت المساعدة وخلاصة ما استفدته انه يتم استيراد النقاط من الاند بالطريقة الاتية
1- فتح مشروع جديد في السيفيل وعمل الاعدادات الازمة للمشروع
2- كتابة importpoints في سطر الاوامر
3- من مربع فورمات نضغط علي السهم الصغير ونختار external projet database
4-اضغط علي علامة + اسفل واختار ملف المشروع حق الاند افتح المجلد وافتح المجلد cogo واختار ملف اكسس 
مكتوب عليه points 
5-ثم اضغط علي ok 
سيتم استيراد جميع النقاط الموجودة في مشروع الاند

وبالنسبة لاسطح والمسارات 
1- اكتب في سطر الاوامر importldtdata سيظهر مربع حواري 
2- اضغط علي علامة البحث في المربع الاول وحدد مكان المجلد الذي يوجد فيه مجلد مشاريع الاند
3- اضغط اسفل منه علي السهم الصغير واختار اسم مشروع الاند سيظهر لك كل الاسطح والمسارات الموجودة بمشروع الاند 
4- اضغط علامة صح علي الذي تريد استيراده 
اضغط ok سوف يستورد المتاح منهم
بالتوفيق


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر سالمان قال:


> _ لا ده كتير علينا قوووووى .... الردود جاهزة والشرح كمان جاهزة دى دورة مجانية ولا فى الاخر هتطالبنا بفلوس ... هههه .... شكراً جزيلاً_


 
الاخ ياسر الدورة مش مجانية والاجر حصلته من دعواتكم
اما من ناحية الفلوس هطالبكم في حالة واحدة ساعة ما احب اطفش الاعضاء :68::77:
تقبل مزحي


----------



## زهزوه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله م.أشرف كنت قد دعوت لك اللهم زده علم و معرفة ,فوالله إني لألمس الأن إستجابة هذا الدعاء من خلال موضوع التحويل من اللاند الى السيفل بارك الله لك و بارك بك وفتح عليك من خيري الدنيا و اللآخرة, والله إني متشوق لأن أتقن البرنامج وأعصره قطرة قطرة ولكن للأسف ليس هناك متسع من الوقت ,كما تعلم مصلحة المقاولات تقضي علينا أن نمضي أغلب أوقاتنا في الموقع
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## حازم2010 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

زهزوه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> م.أشرف لو سمحت طلب إعادة تحميل الدرس 11-import from google eart
> نزلته أكثر من مرة ولكن الملف مضروب لايعمل
> ...


 الأخ زهزوه الملف موجود عندي ولكن لا أعرف طريقة الرفع :80:


----------



## زهزوه (24 سبتمبر 2010)

> الأخ زهزوه الملف موجود عندي ولكن لا أعرف طريقة الرفع :80:


أخ حازم يمكنك رفع الملف من مواقع الرفع مثل www.4shared.com

1 إضغط على select file وحدد مكان وجود الملف في أي فايل من على جهازك
2 بعدها إضغط على uploadسيقوم الموقع بتحميل الملف عليك الإنتظار حتى إنتهاء التحميل و الامر يتطلب بعض الوقت حسب حجم الملف و حسب سرعة النت و التحميل عندك ...........:79:
3 بعد الإنتهاء من التحميل سيخبرك الموقع أن الملف قد تم رفعه و يطلب منك الدخول إلى حسابك الذي من المفترض أن تكون قد أنشأته من قبل ,:31:مثل حساب المهندس أشرف الذي نزلت منه الدروس
فقط انسخ plain link,واعطينا اياه وجزاك الله خير

أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك (بس الحياة أخذ و عطاء)


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## حازم2010 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

زهزوه قال:


> أخ حازم يمكنك رفع الملف من مواقع الرفع مثل www.4shared.com
> 
> 1 إضغط على select file وحدد مكان وجود الملف في أي فايل من على جهازك
> 2 بعدها إضغط على uploadسيقوم الموقع بتحميل الملف عليك الإنتظار حتى إنتهاء التحميل و الامر يتطلب بعض الوقت حسب حجم الملف و حسب سرعة النت و التحميل عندك ...........:79:
> ...


 

الأخ زهزوه تم رفع الملف وأرجو أن يعمل
الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/IzGgfhGW/sharing.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام انا مبسوط من تفاعل الاخوة معي 
بارك الله فيك اخي زهزوه بارك الله فيك اخ حازم 
بارك الله في الجميع لامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## زهزوه (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ حازم ممنون فضلك جاري التحميل ,ان شاء الله يكون الملف شغال 
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## زهزوه (26 سبتمبر 2010)

حازم2010 قال:


> الأخ زهزوه تم رفع الملف وأرجو أن يعمل
> الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/izggfhgw/sharing.html



أخ حازم 
شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكرا ًشكراً شكراً
لقد تم التحميل و الملف شغال مية مية ,و الآن أحضر كدسة أسألة للمهندس أشرف غنيم
ان شاء الله يكون باله طويل علينا و يستحملنا
جزاك الله خير أخي​


----------



## علي فؤاد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## sakapakas (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم علي المجهود الرائع واتمني ان يجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط
كيف يمكنني الحصول علي الليسبات اللازمة لاعمال الطرق واللمياه مثل الليسبات اللازمة لاضافة الاكواع علي خطوط المياه وعمل grid في البلان 
ثانيا كيف يمكننا استخدام تطبيقات ال intersection في تصميم ورسم interchange كامل
ولكم الشكر


----------



## حازم2010 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

زهزوه قال:


> أخ حازم
> شكراً
> شكراً شكراً شكراً
> شكراً شكراً شكرا ًشكراً شكراً
> ...


 لا شكر على واجب 
مافعلته لا يساوي شيئا امام الفائدة التي استفدتها من هذا الموضوع
فانا مهتم جدا بموضوع السيفيل من فترة وبحثت كثيرا في السوق عن كتب او ماشابه ولم اجد ووجدت في هذا الموضوع كل ما ابحث عنه ...... اللهم اجزي كل من شارك فيهذا الموضوع عنا خيرا وبالاخص الاستاذ المهندس أشرف غنيم الذي اتمنى ان اتعرف اليه شخصيا
انا مهندس مصري اعمل في مجال الطرق بالسعودية (منطقة مكة المكرمة)


----------



## زهزوه (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م.أشرف سمحت
cntour & Triangulation ,عند إستراد السطح وإنشائه وإظهاره بشكل 
فإنه يظهر لنا شبكة التربيع التي تكون مختلفة الأبعاد باختلاف الزووم و المقياس من الصورة الجوية 
المستودة , و السؤال كيف يمكننا التحكم بقيم شبكة التربيع ؟هناك إعدادت ما في السيفيل أو 
الجوجل بحيث نجعلها مثلاً مثلاً5*5 مما يعطينا نتائج أكثر دقة أو أقرب ما يكون للرفع المساحي في حال وجود تضاريس​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ زهزوه شبكة التربيع هذا اعداد يخص السيفيل وذلك بعد الاستيراد 
واعتقد ان الطريقة الوحيدة هي عمل زوم اكبر في الجوجل يعني اخذ مساحة اقل 
وانا جربت وعملت اكثر من بروفيل وقارنت بالموجود عندي 
وجدت عندما يكون الزوم اكبر يكون ادق
وفي الاماكن المسطحة التي يقل فيها التضاريس وصل الفرق عندي الي 20سم
اما الاماكن التي فيها تضاريس عالية وصل الفرق عندي ال 5 متر
وذلك يرجع الي فرق الاحداثيات ايضا لان الفرق في الاحداثيات يعطيك منسوب في مكان مجاور ولو كان الفرق في الكنتور كبير يكون الفرق في المنسوب كبير
هذا ما جربته والله اعلم


----------



## زهزوه (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً م.أشرف بارك الله بك

تنويه صغير بخصوص الإحداثيات في الجوجل إيرث يمكنك إظهارها بصيغة إحداثيات كارتزية بدل من 
إحداثيات كروية للمسقط UTM​ إذهب إلى :
1 tools 1
2 options 2
3 3D view 3
تحت الخانة show lat/lon إختار universe transverse mercator 
ستظهر الإحداثيات بشكل E , N:20:​


----------



## mohamed_yilmaz (29 سبتمبر 2010)

باك الله بجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع واطلب من السيد abedodh مكان وكلفة الكورس لبرنامج سيفل ثريدي مع جزيلالشكروالتقدير


----------



## fsfs (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يابشبوشنا م.اشرف غنيم الذي احببناه من دوني ان نراه فكيف اذا رايناه ..

شكرا لك على كل شي لقد وفرة علي مجهود كبير في اعمال الشركة التي اعمل فيها ........عندي سؤال وياريت يكون له جواب ........عندما اخرج القطاعات العرضية للسوبر الفيشن
مطلوب مني توضيح على القطاعات العرضية slop الطريق وخاصة عند السوبر .... كيف ابين ميل الطريق وعندما يتغير السلوب في السوبر للتصميم ولايدخل ضمن الشولدر ..........

جزاك الله اف عافية وصحة وجعلك ذخرا لهذه الأمة



http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={BAE7628E-4A0E-443F-887F-C3A734B02E2E}​


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الغالى م/ اشرف ممكن حضرتك تنزل دروس المهندس عزت لاان كل ماننزل من الروابط ونفك الضغط يطلع الملف معطوب ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## زهزوه (2 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم م.أشرف
لو سمحت سؤال بخصوص profile bands انا رسمت بروفايل و عملت اعدادت للباند و حفظتها , بعدها فتحت ملف جديد و رسم جديد و رسمت البروفايل , والآن أريد أن استورد الباند الذي حفظته من قبل في الرسم الجديد ولكن اسم الباند لا يظهر عندي 
أين المشكلة برأيك ؟؟:81:
أرجو الإفادة , في الإنتظار وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## m.e.e.a (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه الكرام زملاء المهنة جزاكم الله خير فى ما تقدمون من جهد لتطوير المهنة ونسأله عز وجل
التوفيق لما فيه الخير لرفعة الأمة .
_ادامكم الله زخرا ما حييتم_


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم fsfs انا لا اعلم امر في السيفيل يكتب التعلية والميول العرضية 
لكن الامر ممكن انجازه مانيول بسرعة برسم خط افقي مقداره 1 متر من pgl ثم قياس مقدار الفرق الراسي ويكون هذا هو مقدار الميل 
والقياس يكون في السوبر فقط لكن باقي الطريق ستاندرد 
والله العلم عسي ربنا يفتح علينا
لك التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس ياسر محمد اعز الله قدرك وبارك فيك ووسع رزقك واتاك الله خيري الدنيا والاخرة
حاضر اخي الكريم لكن عندي مشاكل شوية في النت هذه الايام لكن حين الفرصة قريب هرفع الملفات للمهندس عزت
ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل زهزوه بارك الله فيك علي التنويه الجميل باظهار الاحداثيات الكارتيزية دائما لامام ان شاء الله
من ناحية حفظ الاعدادات اظن انها للوحة الواحدة لكن جرب عندا تعمل مشروع جديد تاخذ نسخة من مشروع 
قديم به الاعدادات المطلوبة وانشي عليه مشروعك الجديد او احفظ مشروعك بصيغة dwt وعند انشاء مشروع جديد 
اختار مسار الملف المحفوظ بالصيغة الاخيرة سوف تجد جميع الاعدادات بصورة عامة موجودة
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام انا لم اعمل في مجال الانابيب فلا ادري ومن قال الله اعلم فقد افتي
لكن اقرب شي دروس المهندس عزت وسوف ارفعها لكم ان شاء الله


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى المهندس اشرف


----------



## زهزوه (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي أشرف سأحاول حفظ dwt اظنها تفي بالغرض


----------



## bibich (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز المهندس اشرف اثابك الله الجنه على جهدك المخلص ولجميع امة الاسلام
ارجو منكم تنزيل الاكسل شيت لحساب السوبر اليفيشن ومثال معه اذا وجد
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر وا لامتنان


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد ازن اخي العزيز م اشرف لقد تم رفع دروس المهندس عزت عن البايب لاين 
على ارابط التاليhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224020.html
وهيه روابط سريعه جدا
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## القيسي مهندس علي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عن عمل الخير وفائدة المجتمع


----------



## القيسي مهندس علي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور عن الجهد المبذول


----------



## محمد عاطف - (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوا المساعده في توضيح امر هام
عندما ارسم السطح في برنامج الاند دسك توب 2009 فان معدل المناسيب لهدا السطحmean التي يخرجها البرنامج لاتنطبق مع المعدل الحقيقي للنقاط ما السبب ارجو التوضيح علما اني اجري بعض المقارنه مع الحسابات اليدويه


----------



## garary (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف 
السلام عليكم
لدى سؤال 
عند تصميم قطاع طولى لطريق كيف يمكن عمل المسافات الطولية عند المنحنيات بحيث تكون كل 10متر والمسافات المستقيمة للطريق تكون 20 متر .


----------



## hany_71112000 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## superdevotee (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبة لكيفية فتح مشروع تم تصميمه باللاند بواسطة civil3d
1- insert panel ← land desktop
2- file ←import←	import from land desktop
يتم فتح قائمة بعنوان import data from land desktop project
أول خيار في مريع الحوار هو لتحديد مسار المشروع 
يتم فيه تحديد المكان الذي يوجد فيه مجلد المشروع ( من الخطأ إختيار مجلد المشروع نفسه)
الخيار الثاني يظهر فيه كل المجلدات الموجودة في المسار الذي تم إختياره في الخيار الأول
نختار منها مجلد المشروع
فيظهر كل البيانات الموجودة و المتاحة و بجوارها علامة صح و هي التي سيتم إستيرادها من المشروع
نختار ok
فيتم فتح المشروع
و بعد ذلك من الممكن حفظه و التعامل معه كاي مشروع تم إنشائه بالسيفيل
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في التوضيح
وأرجو أن يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## انور الزبيدي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اشكر جهودك الرائعة التي تبذلونها في تعليم هذا البربنامج الرائد في عالم المساحة وفقكم الله لكل ماهو خير

لكن اني لم استطع ان احمل ولا درس مع الاسف بس سوء سيرفرات الرفع التي تستخدمونها وكذالك سوء خدمة الانترنت في بلادنا

لذا اطلب منكم طلب اخوي لكل من يملك الدروس كاملة ولدية القدرة على اعادة رفعها على سيرفر الميديا فاير لانه الوحيد الذي استطيع التحميل منه www.mediafire.com واكون ممنون منكم

كلي امل اني ساجد من يلبي طلبي لانكم اصحاب نخوة واسأل الله ان يوفقكم لعمل الخير

تحياتي لكم وشكرا للاخوة المهندسين العاملين في انجاح هذه الموضوع الرائد

خالص التقدير والامتنان


----------



## خالد الشهوان (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لك ولاخوانك المهندسين


----------



## خالد الشهوان (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله لك ولاخوانك المهندسين*​


----------



## superdevotee (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا فتحت مشروع لاند بالسيفيل
و حاولت اعمل البروفيل من رسمة اللاند vertical alingment
هو عبارة عن خطوط مستقيمة و المنحنيات عبارة عن خطوط spline 2d
السيفيل رافض يحول رسمة اللاند غلى v.alingment
ممكن حد يوضح لنا طريقة نحول بيها بروفيل اللاند الى السيفيل
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد ازن اخي العزيز م اشرف لقد تم رفع المحاضرات على الميديا فير وهيه روابط سريعه جدا
جزاك الله كل خير اخي م اشرف
الدعوه بضاهر الغيب ب الرحمه والمغفره لامة الاسلام الاحياء منهم والاموات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226315.html#post1883808


----------



## mohamedazab (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## انور الزبيدي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الغالي يعقوب جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك في حياتك ورزقك الجنه يارب

مليون الف رحمة على والديك يارب الموفقية والنجاح الدائم امين

كثير ممنون منك يا اطيب يا اصيل

تحياتي


----------



## لهون لهونى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاخ الغالى م/ اشرف ممكن حضرتك تنزل دروس المهندس عزت لاان كل ماننزل من الروابط ونفك الضغط يطلع الملف معطوب ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان وبارك الله لك جهودك المخلصة *​


----------



## superdevotee (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
م. أشرف
ممكن تقولنا إزاي نعمل ربط بين بيانات الأكسل و برنامج السيفل أو الأوتكاد
بحيث لما نعدل في بيانات الكسل تتحدث تلقائيا في السيفيل؟؟؟؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrblal28 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر ياهندس 
على الحاجات الجميله دى


----------



## منال الصادق (22 أكتوبر 2010)

رجاء عايزة اعرف كيفية استخدام قائمة takeof ,qto manger,Miscellaneous Utilities


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن سوالين
كيف اعمل كنتور وشبكية علي السيفل
ازاي احول من polyline 2D الي polyline 3d


----------



## منال الصادق (23 أكتوبر 2010)

رجاء اريد معرفة استخدام قائمة takeoff في حساب الكميات وكذلك عمل القطاعات العرضية للدوار والتقاطع الثلاثي والرباعي والتقاطعات الحرة


----------



## منال الصادق (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ورجاء اريد ايضا فهم ما يسمي ب masshole


----------



## المساح 2010 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً وجاري التحميل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

superdevotee قال:


> السلام عليكم
> م. أشرف
> ممكن تقولنا إزاي نعمل ربط بين بيانات الأكسل و برنامج السيفل أو الأوتكاد
> بحيث لما نعدل في بيانات الكسل تتحدث تلقائيا في السيفيل؟؟؟؟
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


 
اخي سوبر لا اعلم هل هناك امكانية لما تقوله 
لكني اكتب الاوامر علي الاكسل وانسخها علي الاتوكاد او السيفيل فتساعدني بعمل الكثير
بامكانك مراجعة الدروس 16 و 17 من دروس الايرث وورك الموضوع المثبت الاخر لي في هذا المنتدي


----------



## علي فؤاد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

م اشرف السلام عليكم
ممكن سؤالين
كيف اعمل كنتور وشبكية علي السيفل
ازاي احول من polyline 2D الي polyline 3d


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ علي فؤاد عمل الكنتور والشبكية موجودة في الدروس في عمل السيرفيس وعمل الشبكية ممكن انشاء نقاط
بعد عمل السطح وبعدها من قائمة points اختار creat point surface وبعدها اختار on grade 
وتابع شريط الاوامر حتي تنشي نقاط لكن في حدود السيرفس وبمقاسات الشبكية التي تريدها
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اما تحويل polyline 2d ال polyline 3d انا مش فاهم وايه استخدامه رجاء التوضيح


----------



## علي فؤاد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ اشرف شكرا جزيلا علي مجهوداتك في الملتقي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لنا ولكم 
لو عندي نقطتين باحداثيات ولهما منسوب مختلف لو عملت بينهما بولي لين يكون 2d ولو عملت بينهما نقاط يكون منسوب النقط المضافة علي الخط صفر اما اذا حولنا الخط الي 3d فان اي نقط يتم اضافتها علي الخط فان منسوبها يكون منسوب حقيقي علي حسب نقطة البداية والنهاية


----------



## garary (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف
السلام عليكم
لدى سؤال
عند تصميم قطاع طولى لطريق كيف يمكن عمل المسافات الطولية عند المنحنيات بحيث تكون كل 10متر والمسافات المستقيمة للطريق تكون 20 متر .


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي جراري سؤالك في بالي انا معنديش حل اتوماتيك عند عمل البروفايل 
لكني بعمل الموضوع ده منويل بعد رسم البروفيل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*اخي جراري سؤالك في بالي انا معنديش حل اتوماتيك عند عمل البروفايل 
لكني بعمل الموضوع ده منويل بعد رسم البروفيل*​

من قائمة profile ثم add profile view labels ثم station elevation 
واكيد مسافات الكرف بتكون قليلة تقدر تحل الموضوع بهذه الطريقة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

من قائمة profile ثم add profile view labels ثم station elevation 
ونرسم المسافات البينية عند الكرف بهذه الطريقة


----------



## garary (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس اشرف ساحاول تطبيق ذلك.


----------



## garary (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى مهندس اشرف الامر الذى ذكرتة لايعطى المسافات على باند المنسوب التصميمى للطريق بل هو لوضع المسافة والمنسوب اعلى خط المنسوب التصميمى.
الصورة المرفقة توضح ذلك.


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

احب الصالحين ولست منهم ----- لعلي أن انال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من بضاعته المعاصي ---- وإن كنا سواء في البضاعة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم جراري انا لا اعرف امر يضيف هذه المسافات البينية في الباند 
لكن شكل الباند لن يتغير داخل الكرف والذي يتغير هو فقط المنسوب والمحطة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

علي فؤاد قال:


> الاخ اشرف شكرا جزيلا علي مجهوداتك في الملتقي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لنا ولكم
> لو عندي نقطتين باحداثيات ولهما منسوب مختلف لو عملت بينهما بولي لين يكون 2d ولو عملت بينهما نقاط يكون منسوب النقط المضافة علي الخط صفر اما اذا حولنا الخط الي 3d فان اي نقط يتم اضافتها علي الخط فان منسوبها يكون منسوب حقيقي علي حسب نقطة البداية والنهاية


 

اخي الكريم علي فؤاد هذا غير صحيح لو رسمت نقطتين باحداثيات ومنسوبين x y z ووصلت بين النقطتين
سواء بلين او بولي لين بيكون اي نقطة علي الخط لها منسوب بشرط يكون opject snap مفتوح 
وبامكانك تقسيم الخط عن طريق كتابة الامر me وكتابة مسافة التقسيم سيقسم الخط لنقاط ذات منسوب
مع التحية


----------



## لهون لهونى (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى العزيز م اشرف الروابط مش تنزيل ارجو ساعدتنى على كيفية تنزيل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذ لهون لهوني افتح هذا الرابط ونزل ما تريد واذا واجهتك مشكله قولي
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=76


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اسف الرابط السابق لشرح برنامج ايرث وورك 
وهذا الرابط لشرح السيفيل
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=81


----------



## superdevotee (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي م.أشرف
كيف يمكن عمل خطوط الطول و العرف على الشيتات
grid line
على حسب علمي نقوم بعملها بتحميل c3dtools & loadfurm
ولكن الملفين غير موجودين معى و لا يتم تنزيلهم مع السيفيل؟


----------



## المجاهد عمر (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdi86_06 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

لا يمكن التحميل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي سوبر هذين الملفين غير موجودين معي لكن انا برسم الجريد بليسب معي اسمه grid
حملته من هذا المنتدي 



مشاهدة المرفق grid.rar


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني ارجوا معرفة الروابط يمكن التحميل منها معكم او لا 
الرابط الموجود في صفحة 50 انا عملت تشيك عليه الان يمكن التنزيل منه 
وبعض الاخوة بيقول لا يمكن التحميل رجاء بعض الاخوة يعملو تشيك ويردو علينا بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## ياسر سالمان (30 أكتوبر 2010)

قمت بالتشييك على كل الروابط وهى شغالة تمام التمام ... بارك الله فيك مهندس اشرف وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك حرصك على ان تكون الروابط شغالة


----------



## ياسر سالمان (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس اشرف غنيم : - 
مبارك عليك وسام التمييز والى الامام دوماً ... باذن الله باقى تكه وتكون مشرفاً ... فهو فخراً لنا جميعاً


----------



## مساح محترف (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر الجزيل والامتنان العميق لمجهود كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الرائع
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ sosohoho يسال عن عمل بروفيل من ملف والمسافات غير متساوية 
واجبت هنا عشان الناس كلها تستفيد 
عمل البروفيل عن طريق ملف ولو كانت المسافات غير متساوية البرنامج بيقسمها 
اتبع الخطوات المذكورة في الرابط وهي بالصور 
http://civil3dexperience.blogspot.com/2010/01/profile-from-file.html
وربنا يفيد الجميع


----------



## sosohoho (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن سؤال ثاني لاني انا شويا طماع هههه لو سمحت اذا كانت المسافة غير موجودة باس الاحداثيات شنو راح يكون الحل وشششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا لك يا وردة الوروووود


----------



## sosohoho (31 أكتوبر 2010)

وبعدها كيف يمكن اخراج المعلومات بمسافات متساوية وبشكل منظم ومع جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ sosohoho 
شوف يازول 
ترسم نقاط خط المسار اتوكاد عادي xyz 
وبعدها توصل النقاط وتعرف المسار 
وبعدها تعرف بواسطة اوامر alignment عند كل نقطة انت رسمتها رقم المحطة
والمنسوب انت عارفه طبيعي
اعمل ملف اكسل واتبع الطريقة السابق ذكرها في عمل بروفيل عن طريق ملف 
هتلاقي بعدها البرنامج براهو قسم الاستيشنات كل 25 متر علي حب اعدادات البروفيل
انا عايزك تجرب الاول وتقولي عملت ايه
مع التحية


----------



## sosohoho (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا لك


----------



## مساح محترف (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكلة عدم ظهور مفتاح supereleuation في قائمة Alignment Properties نسخة civil 3d 2011 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هندساوى2010 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*We are sorry, but all downloading slots for your country are busy. 


هو ده اللى بيظهر لى لما بحاول انزل اى درس 

ممكن مساعدة 
*


----------



## sosohoho (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ اشرف غنيم انا سحبت النقاط على civil 3d 2009
وعملت لهاالتعريف alignment وهي اعطتني المسافة بين النقط وانا اشكرك كثيرا..... لكن المشكله الان ان النقط المرصودة بالتوتل ستيشن ليست على استقامه واحدة والمسافة هنا تصبح اكثر من الحقيقة!!!!!!!
المهم هناك ايعاز لعمل اوفست على جانبي السينترلاين لعمل سرفس ومن نفس الارتفاعات لكن انا لا اعرف اسمه وكما موضح في الرسم


----------



## sosohoho (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*تكملة*

القصد هل هناك ايعاز مكافي لهذا الايعاز في c3d 2009 وشششكرااااااا لك


----------



## sosohoho (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ اشرف انا جربت الطريقة وحصلت على مسافات مختلفه بس كيف اربط الستيشن مع المنسوب بيعاز مباشر من البرنامج وانا عندي نقاط كثيرة ؟؟؟؟
هل اعمل مجاميع النقاط ((( كروب بوينت من البرنامج اي بعد سحب النقاط))وبهذا يكون عندي ملفين مكونيين من الاحداثيات والمنسوب وفي الاليمنت احداثيات مسافة وفي الاكسل يتم استبدال الاحداثيات بطريقة الاستعاضةفيطلع عندي مسافة ومنسوب ....وفي هذة الحالة انا لازم عندي معادلة في الاكسل ونا معنديش؟؟؟؟؟
ام هناك امر مباشر من c3d >>>>>>>وانا بعتذر منك على الاطالة وشكرا لك يا وردة


----------



## thaher (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sosohoho (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخ اشرف غنيم انا توصلت الى نتيجة وبعد الفرز في برنامج اكسل ... حصلت في النهايه على ملف به المسافات والمنسوب وهذة المسافات غير متساويه لكن عند عمل بروفايل من 
existing ground=====>sample from file
يحدث خطاء وهل هذا الخطاء ناتج عن صيغة الملف((txt)) ام من المسافات المختلفة .....وبالمناسبة لقد عملت ملف بلاحقة prn ولم تفد ؟


----------



## sosohoho (3 نوفمبر 2010)

واذا تم اننا رسمنا البروفايل بمسافات غير متساوية هل يمكن ان تصمم بمسافات منظمة(( وان تظع بنظر الاعتبار ان المعلومات المستوردة على مسافات غير نظامية


----------



## حمدي الخولي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي soso hoho اعتذر منك لتاخري عليك ان شاء الله هحاول اعمل مثال وارسله لك


----------



## sosohoho (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا وردا الوروووووووووووووووود ^_^


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس أشرف على هذه المجهودات الرائعة جدا ...
وصراحة حضرتك تبذل مجهود يمثل ثورة فى هذا البرنامج وللأخوة الأعضاء ...
وفقك الله لكل خير ومع مزيد من التقدم والتميز
*_


----------



## akramkaml (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي لايظهر المحتوى ما هو الحل رجاء".....


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس الصامت 

الاخ اكرم كامل هذا هو الرابط وشغال 100 % ونزل ما تشاء من شرح هذا البرنامج



http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=81


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد تم اعادة رفع دروس م فواز على روابط سريعه
وجزاكم الله كل خير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232045.html#post1927949


----------



## م تيسير حسين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

تقبل الله طاعتك
ومن النار اعتقك
وبالفردوس اسكنك
وبالعيد اسعدك​
أضحى مبارك عالجميع ان شاء الله
مشكور يا أخي عالموضوع:30:​


----------



## م تيسير حسين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أخواني الكرام في المنتدى
أرجو منكم تنزيل محاضرات بالعربي وتمارين عن برنامج civil3d وأكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم م تيسير حسين كل الدروس بالعربي والرابط موجود بالاعلي وشغال للمهندس القدير فواز تم اعادة رفعة عن طريق الاخ الفاضل يعقوب العطاونة 
وشروحي المتواضعة علي الفور شير الموجود بالاعلي وتم اعادة رفعة عن طريق الاخ يعقوب راجع مواضيع الاخ يعقوب
اسال الله لك الفائدة


----------



## ibrahiem (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## rabeemm (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعجز الكلمات والحروف عن التعبير الوافى والتقيم المميز لهذا المجهود المذهل
تحية خاصة من القلب للمهندس أشرف غنيم​


----------



## sosohoho (19 نوفمبر 2010)

س/ هل ممكن شرح كيف توصل نقاط دوفعة واحدة من خلال اختيارالنقاط لان المسح ليس بشكل متسلسل


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## daroum25 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

وخيرا جزاكم وربنا ينفعكم


----------



## sosohoho (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هل من طريقة سريعة لادخال قيمة المنسوب (( الاليفيشن )) في البروفايل من دون اللجوء الى الضرب والقسمة او السكيل .... كأن يقول ادخل المحطة التي تريدها و الاليفيشن سواء على خط التصميمي او الارض الطبيعية وشكرا لكم يا ووووووووووووو رود


----------



## sosohoho (2 ديسمبر 2010)

وارجو ان تضعوا بنظر الاعتبار الاصدارات القديمة في الشرح وشكراَ


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن من قائمة profile ثم add profile view labels ثم station elevation واي مكان تعمل كليك عليه بيعطيك المحطة والمنسوب بدون ضرب وجمع 
وده في الاصدار 2010 اما الاصدارات القديمة ماشتغلتش عليها 
مع التحية


----------



## sosohoho (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وعلى الاهتمام ودئما انت في المقدمة من اجل المساعدة ^_^


----------



## مآثري (4 ديسمبر 2010)

تم تنزيل الملف علي 2010 و يعمل بصورة صحيحة بارك الله فيك اخي arab-eng-(metric


----------



## sosohoho (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن نعرف شنو فائدة ال station equation مع الشرح على هذة الاداة وشكرا


----------



## منال الصادق (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*رجاء اريد معرفة استخدام قائمة takeoff في حساب الكميات وكذلك عمل القطاعات العرضية للدوار والتقاطع الثلاثي والرباعي والتقاطعات الحرة*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخت منال الصادق 
حقيقي انا لا اعلم هذا البرنامج كل ما اعلمه عن برنامج takeoff انه برنامج يقوم بحصر الكميات الانشائية
لكن لم احاول تعلمه رجاء المعذرة
لكن ما استطعت بحثت عن شروح علي النت فوجدت علي اليو تيوب بهذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/ideateinc#g/c/C97DDE19ACA68EAA
مجموعة من الشروح الفيديوا 
وتقدم موضوع لاحد الاخوة في هذا المنتدي ممكن ان تراجعيه وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1905730-post28.html
اتمني لك الفائدة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ سوسو هوهو station equation قد تم شرحه ورقم الدرس 2a ان كان الدرس غير واضح نزيده ايضاحا
لكن تكون سمعت الدرس اولا
مع التحية


----------



## az1615 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر لاستاذنا ال م اشرف على هذا المجهود
ولدي هذا السؤال حيث اجد في بعض اللوح المصممة من قبل الشركات الدارسة وجود key plan اي مسار الطريق كامل ومحدد عليه بمستطيل بحيث الذي يقرأ اللوحة يعرف في اي منطقة هو


----------



## odwan (8 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع جزاكم الله الجنة


----------



## anas1111111 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

* http://depositfiles.com/files/dlal3qfvb الدرس الاول النقاط
 http://depositfiles.com/files/oapori3go الدرس الثاني تابع النقاط
 http://depositfiles.com/files/cr4o4aso2 الدرس الثالث عمل الاسطح
http://depositfiles.com/files/ul9gh1kyd الدرس الرابع عمل التصميم الافقي للطريق
http://depositfiles.com/files/9m81fs13g الدرس الخامس تابع التصميم الافقي للطريق
http://depositfiles.com/files/jo9u0di3v الدرس السادس البروفيل
http://depositfiles.com/files/dpjqz6ihy الدرس السابع تابع البروفيل
http://depositfiles.com/files/bo9syk74k الدرس الثامن المقاطع العرضية
 http://depositfiles.com/files/tfctj7gzu الدرس التاسع والاخير تابع المقاطع العرضية*


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم anas1111111 هذه الروابط مش شغالة لاني رفعت الدروس علي سيرفر 4 SHARED 
بناء علي رغبة اخواننا المهندسين
اليك هذا الرابط فية جميع الدروس
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=81
ده الي فهمته من رسالتك لا حرمنا الله جميل مقالك 
اتمني لك الفائدة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس ايمن نورت الموضوع بمرورك الكريم 
ربنا يبارك فيك وشهادتك وسام اتشرف به
مخ خالص التقدير للمهندس ايمن


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيم اخي az1615 اما بالنسبة لمفتاح اللوحة ممكن قبل عمل الشيت من الامر VIEWPORT نفتح 
مستطيل صغير في جانب الشيت ونعمل Z E زوم هيظهر كل اللوحة في المستطيل وبعدها نعمل الشيت مانجر 
كما في الدروس ومع كل لوحة نرسم مستطيل علي الجزء النشط
بس حقيقي انا لم اقابل تصاميم كتير بالشكل ده خصوصا في الطرق السريعة والسكك الحديدية لان الشغل اليدوي فيها كتير
بالاضافة الي كثرة عدد صفحات البروفيل اما في المشاريع الصغيرة بامكانك تعمل الي انت عاوزه


----------



## az1615 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جدا استاذنا الغالي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زهزوه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم م.أشرف*
*لو سمحت سؤال بخصوص تعريف assembly أو تحديداً تعريف نقطة ال FGL على assembly , سابقاً في اللاند دسكتوب أثناء تعريف ال template يسألك البرنامج عن تعريف reference point فنختار مثلاً top of crown أو غيرها كمرجع لمسار ال template على الخط التصميمي للبروفايل , سؤالي هنا كيف يمكننا تعريف هذه النقطة في ال C3D*
*فرضاً لو عندي طريق سريع divided highway واريد تعريف نقطة ال FGL على خط الshoulder؟أي الخط الأصفر للطريق , كيف تكون العملية ؟ وأيضاً اي نقطة على assembly يعتبرها البرنامج كنقطة مرجع لل FGL ؟ هل هي المربع الوجود في منتصف ال assembly ؟*
*ارفق اليك رسماً موضحاً. أرجو ان تكون الفكرة واضحة*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم منتصف المربع هو fgl واعتقد ان الرسمه فيها خطأ قبل تكوين التمبلات كان عليك توصل خط من النقطة المكتوب عليها fgl الي نظيرتها علي الطرق الثاني هتلاقي منسوبها اقل من منسوب اخر الطريق لان fgl
كمنسوب يساوي اخر الشولدر الداخلي اما كأوفست في المنتصف اذا كنت عاوز تعمل بروفيل واحد
ارجوا ان اكون فهمت ما تعنيه


----------



## superdevotee (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذنك م.اشرف
ازاي نفتح مشروع كامل معمول باللاند بالسيفيل
حاولت بكل الطرق ما بيفتح غير البلان بس
والبروفايل ما بيفتحته وعملت كوبي من رسمة البروفايل وحاولت اعرفه على السيفيل ما نفع
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ سوبر كل ما استطيع تحويله هو المسار والسيرفيس 
وهذه الطريقة تم الرد بها قبل علي الاخ زهزوه في صفحة سابقة
*الاخ زهزوه جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الملاحظة الجميلة انا استفدت منها 
انا استعجلت في اجابة السؤال بس كنت لا اعلم هذه النقطة وكنت غير متوقع تحويل البيانات من الاند الي السيفيل
وانا فتحت المساعدة وخلاصة ما استفدته انه يتم استيراد النقاط من الاند بالطريقة الاتية
1- فتح مشروع جديد في السيفيل وعمل الاعدادات الازمة للمشروع
2- كتابة importpoints في سطر الاوامر
3- من مربع فورمات نضغط علي السهم الصغير ونختار external projet database
4-اضغط علي علامة + اسفل واختار ملف المشروع حق الاند افتح المجلد وافتح المجلد cogo واختار ملف اكسس 
مكتوب عليه points 
5-ثم اضغط علي ok 
سيتم استيراد جميع النقاط الموجودة في مشروع الاند

وبالنسبة لاسطح والمسارات 
1- اكتب في سطر الاوامر importldtdata سيظهر مربع حواري 
2- اضغط علي علامة البحث في المربع الاول وحدد مكان المجلد الذي يوجد فيه مجلد مشاريع الاند
3- اضغط اسفل منه علي السهم الصغير واختار اسم مشروع الاند سيظهر لك كل الاسطح والمسارات الموجودة بمشروع الاند 
4- اضغط علامة صح علي الذي تريد استيراده 
اضغط ok سوف يستورد المتاح منهم
*
اما البروفيل انا اعيد رسمه علي السيفيل باوامر السيفيل 
وما عدا ذلك الله اعلم​


----------



## anas1111111 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> الاخ الكريم anas1111111 هذه الروابط مش شغالة لاني رفعت الدروس علي سيرفر 4 SHARED
> بناء علي رغبة اخواننا المهندسين
> اليك هذا الرابط فية جميع الدروس
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=81
> ...


اخي الكريم بعد دخولي للرابط ثم الدخول الى مجلد *Civil 3 d ارى انه كل يوم يزيد عدد الملفات الجزيئية !*
*(اليوم اصبح 22 ملف)*
*و الى الان لم تنتهي !*
*هل من الممكن ان اعرف كم عددها و متى سوف يتم رفعها جميعها ؟*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم anas1111111 هذه الملفات هي ملفات البرنامج نفسه التي تعمل منها ست اب وعددها 63 ملف 
ولم انتهي من رفعها بالكامل بعد ولم اعلن في المنتدي عن رفعها 
اما الشروح للبرنامج ليست داخل مجلد وعددها 22 درس او يزيد فهي شروح فيديو وانصحك بتتبع الصفحات 
من البداية لتعرف ما هي الدروس وترتيبها 
مع التحيه لاخي الكريم


----------



## زهزوه (17 ديسمبر 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> نعم منتصف المربع هو fgl واعتقد ان الرسمه فيها خطأ قبل تكوين التمبلات كان عليك توصل خط من النقطة المكتوب عليها fgl الي نظيرتها علي الطرق الثاني هتلاقي منسوبها اقل من منسوب اخر الطريق لان fgl
> كمنسوب يساوي اخر الشولدر الداخلي اما كأوفست في المنتصف اذا كنت عاوز تعمل بروفيل واحد
> ارجوا ان اكون فهمت ما تعنيه


 
شكراً لك مهندس أشرف على التواصل ,بخصوص ما ذكرت من توصيل الخط من النقطة المكتوب عليها fgl الي نظيرتها علي الطرق الثاني , هذا ما كنا نعمله ببرنامج اللاند و نعرّف منتصف الخط كنقطة مرجع للبروفايل reference point ,سؤالي هو كيف يمكننا تعريف هذه النقطة ببرنامج السيفيل علما ان الرسمة التي شاهدتها مرسومة بالسيفيل من خلال palettes -central reserved


----------



## زهزوه (17 ديسمبر 2010)

anas1111111 قال:


> اخي الكريم بعد دخولي للرابط ثم الدخول الى مجلد *Civil 3 d ارى انه كل يوم يزيد عدد الملفات الجزيئية !*
> 
> *(اليوم اصبح 22 ملف)*
> *و الى الان لم تنتهي !*
> *هل من الممكن ان اعرف كم عددها و متى سوف يتم رفعها جميعها ؟*​


 ولماذا الانتظار

*السلام عليكم 
إخواني هذا رابط مباشر للcivil 3D 2011 فايل تورنت, أرجو أن تستفيدو منه للذين لايملكون البرنامج
http://www.torrentzap.com/torrent/11...eygen+%5BWL%5D

http://www.torrentzap.com/torrent/11...eygen+%5BWL%5D​*


----------



## az1615 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وجزاك الله كل خير استاذنا م اشرف 
ممكن ان تشرح لنا كيف عمل مستخلص شهري للمشروع ؟


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ زهزوه
الشكل الذي ارسلته طريقته كالتالي
1- افتح قائمة corredor ثم creat assembly ثم اختار مكان والصق فيه الكرس بعد كتابة اسم التمبلات
2- اختار من نفس القائمة subassimbly tool balletes ثم اضغط علي median اختار الاختيار الثالث
3-اشر علي الكرس سيرسم نفس الشكل وابدا في التعديل لميل الدتش وعرضه وعرض الكتف الداخلي وسمك المواد
4-غير امام العنوان centerline pvot اضغط علي السهم وخذ الاختيار الاسفل منه سيجعل منسوب الكرس يساوي منسوب اخر الكتف الداخلي
هذا هو المتاح في هذه الطريقة 
وهذه الطريقة لها عيوب منها عدم التحكم في ميل الكتف الداخلي كما هو الواضح من الشكل 5%
بالاضافة الي عدم التحكم في منسوب البروفيل وهو منسوب الكرس طبعا اذ هو ثابت بمنسوب الكتف الداخلي المكتوب عندك eop وليست fgl 
وربنا يسهل ونسجل درس بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم 
افضل طريقة لعمل المستخلص الشهري ببرنامج eaeth work في وجهة نظري نظرا لدقته وسرعة العمل علية
وانا شرحت في الايرث وورك طريقة عمل المستخلص الشهري للقطع والردم
اما بالنسبة للعبارات والكباري جاري العمل في شرحها ورفعها ان شاء الله خلال فترة وجيزة سارفع عن قريب 
حساب كميات العبارات وتليها الكباري باذن الله


----------



## زهزوه (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس اشرف جزاك الله خير وبارك الله بك وشكراً لك على التواصل و بانتظار فيديو التسجيل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم زهزوه انتهيت من تسجيل تعريف التمبلات لطريق مزدوج بنفس فكرتك 
حقيقي كان المفروض اننا نشرحها من قبل وجزاك الله خيرا والتسجيل علي نفس الرابط 
الدرس رقم 22 
الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html
مع التحية


----------



## elfaki (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أخى الكريم م. أشرف غنيم وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الجبار وأسأل الله الكريم أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي لا جبار ولا حاجه 
انا استفيد اكتر من السائل
ربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## hamdy faheem (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير مهندس اشرف. ارجوا ان تقوم باعداد درس عن التقاطعات السطحيه (على سبيل المثال تقاطع اربع افرع مع اظهار كيف يمكن التعامل مع نقطه التقاطع سواء كانت روند ابوت او......) وبارك الله فيكم حيث اننى استفدت كثيرا من دروسك انت وجميع الاخوه الذين يساعدونا


----------



## زهزوه (26 ديسمبر 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> الاخ الكريم زهزوه انتهيت من تسجيل تعريف التمبلات لطريق مزدوج بنفس فكرتك
> حقيقي كان المفروض اننا نشرحها من قبل وجزاك الله خيرا والتسجيل علي نفس الرابط
> الدرس رقم 22
> الرابط
> ...


مهندس أشرف جزاك الله خير الجزاء لما تبذله من جهد و وقت لتنفع به غيرك , أنت حقاً رجل كريم معطاء.
لقد شاهدت الفيديو 22 مشكوراً , ولكنك في بدايته ذكرت ( نكمل ........) , هل هناك فيديو قبل هذا ؟ 
لأن الفيديوبدأ وأنت راسم التمبلات و الخطوط الموصولة من نقطة الشولدر ووو وما شفنا البداية و من اين عرّفت نقطة البيفوت ؟؟؟ هذا غير موجود في الدرس .
أرجو الإفادة وشكراً لك اولاً و أخراً


----------



## زهزوه (26 ديسمبر 2010)

م.أشرف​
شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً ​ شكراً
شكراً 
لقد جئت بالجواب الشافي لما كنت أسأل عنه , الله يفتح عليك ويزدك علم ومعرفة , أعجبتني فكرة subassembly لتعريف الFGL على inner shoulder
يبدو أنك رجل موهوب ما شاء الله ,اللهم بارك ,وربنا يباركلك
عذراً على الشاركة السابقة , بعد ما نزلت الملف المضغوط ظهر عندي ملف واحد وهو الجزء الثاني من الدرس ,لم انتبه ان الجزء الأول في الملف وقد ظهر بعد فك الملف المضغوط

ومرة أخرى

شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً 
 شكراً​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اخ زهزوه الفضل كله لله 
ربنا ينفعنا جميعا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ حمدي لو تقدر تحضر مثال الارض الطبيعية ولوحة توضح التقاطع وتشرح لي ويا حبذا لو كان فيديوا المطلوب بالضبط عشان اخد فكره 
لاني شغال في مشروع سكه حديد وان شاء الله احتهد معاك حتي نصل للمطلوب


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy faheem (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف.
 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
جزاكم الله خير على اهتمامك
مرفق خريطه كنتوريه موضح عليها تقاطع طريق مع طريقين. الطريق الاول طريق سريع مطلوب عمل ابسط تقاطع سطحى وذلك للشرح . والطريق الثانى طريق حر ومطلوب عمل تقاطع فى مستويين وكذلك يكون ابسط انواع التقاطعات فى مستويين حتى لانثقل عليك كثيرا.

http://rapidshare.com/files/439623266/contour.rar


----------



## رعد ابو رعد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

وبارك االله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ حمدي ياريت ترفع علي سيرفر تاني لاني في شركة والرابيد شير ما بينزلش عندي بسهولة


----------



## عزة الدوري (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوان محتاج ملف النقاط للارض الطبيعية لدروس المهندس فواز العنسي وسأكون شاكرا لمن يرسله لي


----------



## hamdy faheem (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف.
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
مرفق طيه الملف وجزاكم الله كل خير

http://www.4shared.com/file/c63Ntjmo/contour.html


----------



## عزة الدوري (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس اشرف المحترم 
سأكون شاكرا للك لو ترسل لي ملف الارض الطبيعية لدروس المهندس فواز العنسي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (1 يناير 2011)

والله مش موجود عندي لكن الملف في الموضوع تبعه في شرح البرنامج اذا قدرت انزله وارفعه لك ان شاء الله


----------



## majdiotoom (1 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عزة الدوري (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الاخ اشرف ممكن تذكرلي اسم الملف ورابط الدروس لكي اقوم بتنزيله لان رابط دروس السفل التسعة للمهندس فواز لا يحوي ملف الارض الطبيعية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ مجدي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 يناير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142109.html
هذا رابط موضوع المهندس القدير فواز العنسي بامكانك البحث في الروابط انا نزلت الدروس منها لكن الدروس 
فيها مشكله في الصوت مع الصورة انا جمعت الصوت مع الصورة واعدت تسجيلها خدمة لهذا المهندس القدير
اكيد ملف الارض الطبيعية موجود اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## pepo petr (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخوة لو سمحتم عايز مساعدة ازاى اعمل بروفيل من ملف خارجى على السيفل اى انا ليس لدى اى بيانات سوى مناسيب المحور فقط


----------



## feda strange (7 يناير 2011)

السلام يا مهندس أشرف غنيم
وجزاك الله خير عمًا تقدمه
هناك مشكلة في الرابط رقم 23 و 39 في سلسلة دروس civil 3d programme
أرجو منك إعادة رفعه
وشكراً


----------



## feda strange (7 يناير 2011)

معليش يا مهندس ... الروابط شغالة مية الميّة
تسلم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 يناير 2011)

*رسم البروفيل من ملف*



pepo petr قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوة لو سمحتم عايز مساعدة ازاى اعمل بروفيل من ملف خارجى على السيفل اى انا ليس لدى اى بيانات سوى مناسيب المحور فقط


 
اخي الفاضل عذرا علي التاخير فقد سجلت فيديوا لرسم البروفيل من ملف علي نفس الرابط ربنا ينفع الجميع مع التحية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html


----------



## garary (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس اشرف.


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (10 يناير 2011)

ألف شكرا لكم ولمجهودكم الكبير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يناير 2011)

وبارك فيكم


----------



## sosohoho (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك لك ياوردااااااااااااااااااا الورووووووووووووود والله انت انسان طيب جداَ ^_^


----------



## مهندس صغنون (12 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لك ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## تافكه (13 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى بس اريد كيف نعمل ربط او كيف نرسل المعلومات من سيفل الى كوكل ايرث ليقع على موقعه وشكرا


----------



## مآثري (15 يناير 2011)

تافكه قال:


> سلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى بس اريد كيف نعمل ربط او كيف نرسل المعلومات من سيفل الى كوكل ايرث ليقع على موقعه وشكرا


 
يمكن الاطلاع علي هذا الفيديو: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nllaZZ9_Y7M
اولا لضبط الموقع الصحيح حسب المسقط للموقع المراد رفعه للقوقل ايرث

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jCIJKDNsc8
ثانيا لطريقة رفع الموقع للقوقل ايرث

من مآثري


----------



## تافكه (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك شكرا الله يجازيك الخير


----------



## بوقعيقيص (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا اشرف غنيم 
بعد عمل مشرع على civil 3d2011 اريد اخراج المشروع 3d ارجوو المساعدة


----------



## بوقعيقيص (15 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم مهندسنا اشرف غنيم 
بعد عمل مشرع على civil 3d2011 اريد اخراج المشروع 3d ارجوو المساعدة*​


----------



## بوقعيقيص (15 يناير 2011)

بعد عمل مشرع على civil 3d2011 اريد اخراج المشروع 3d ارجوو المساعدة على نفس البرنامج


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم انا الي الان لم ادخل في هذه النقطة لكني اوعدك اني احاول في الفترة القادمة لكن اعطيني فترة
وربك يسهل عشان انا متابع اكتر من موضوع بالاضافة الي موضوع الكباري بشرح فية 
دعواتكم معانا 
وان شاء الله يكون خير


----------



## بوقعيقيص (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا وربي يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## ramb (16 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيكم 
اخواني مهندسين لا تنسو اهل تونس بدعاء
اريد تصميم الصرف صحي في برنامج civil 3d


----------



## بوقعيقيص (16 يناير 2011)

مهندس اشرف غنيم انقل اليك موقع يوضح المطلوب مني من قبل الشركة 
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=8777380
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=8777380
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=3566722


----------



## بوقعيقيص (16 يناير 2011)

انا اسف على الألحاح مهندس اشرف غنيم


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (16 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ / اشرف غنيم لك جزيل الشكر علي الشرح الرائع والمميز وصيحيح اني بدأت متأخرا في متابعه هذه الدوره المتميزه ولكني وحتي الان قد وصلت الي موضوع ال croos section بدون اي مشاكل والحمد لله وان شاء الله في حاله وجود اي استفسارت فانا واثق باني ساجد الرد عليها منك ومن الاخوه الزملاء 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم ولكل الاخوه الزملاء المشاركون في هذا الموضوع الرائع وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يناير 2011)

الاخ بوقعيقيص صدقني انا لا اجيد رسم 3d علي السيفيل او غير السيفيل لكن هحاول في اقرب وقت ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يناير 2011)

اللهم ياحي يا قيوم ياذا الجرل والاكرام يا احد يا صمد يامن لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد 
ابرم لاهل تونس وجميع امة محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم امر رشد يعز فيه اهل الطاعة وتهدي فيه اهل المعصية
وتذل فيه اهل النفاق اللهم وفقهم للعمل بكتابك وسنة نبيك اللهم امين 

اخي الحبيب ramp انا اسف لم اعمل في مشروع صرف صحي من قبل لذلك شرحي كتركز علي الطرق والسكك الحديدية رجاء المعذرة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يناير 2011)

الاخ ابو عبادة ربنا يوفقك وانا معاك علي قدر استطاعتي وربنا الموفق


----------



## hamdy faheem (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
معذرة اخى المهندس اشرف ياريت حضرتك تكون فاكر موضوع التقاطعات انا عارف انك مشغول وكل يوم فيه استفسارات كثيره . ياريت لما يكون فيه وقت عند حضرتك تعمل ابسط شىء ممكن وترسله. وكذلك طريقه التعامل مع الخريطه الكنتوريه فى البرنامج حيث ان حضرتك ارسلت شرح للموضوع ده قبل كده ولكن بدون صوت ونحن نحتاج نسمع صوتك فى الفيديو لفهم اكثر
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يناير 2011)

الاخ حمدي بالنسبة لموضوع التقاطعات انا الي الان اعملها علي برنامج الايرث وورك وهناك طريقة علي السيفيل لكني محتاج ادرسها كنت اعمل التقاطعات علي الاند منول لذلك تحتاج مني وقت ربنا يسهل 
اما موضوع خطوط الكنتور في الدرس رقم 4 صوت وصورة اذا ما اشتغلش معاك الصوت جرب الملف علي كمبيوتر اخر
ربما يكون برناج vlc فيه حاجة او الصوت فيه حاجة


----------



## hamdy faheem (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خير اخى المهندس اشرف. انا اقصد موضوع DTM فى هذا الدرس كان لايوجد صوت DTM autodesk Virtual Class - Road Design .(عندما تكون خريطه كنتوريه موجوده فقط وليس ENZ file ) ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## garary (20 يناير 2011)

اخى م.أشرف غنيم السلام عليكم
هل بالامكان ان تشرح لنا كيفية عمل اوفست لمحور الطريق لعمل حدود الطريق من كلا الجانبين على ان يكون بنفس خصائص المحور المعرف لبرنامج السيفل .


----------



## diarnigar (22 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (23 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم المهندس اشرف بارك الله فيك اضم صوتي لصوت الاخ حمدي في موضوع التقاطعات والدوار ايضا وكذلك اضم صوتي الي الاخ جراري في موضوع الاوفسيت وشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## superdevotee (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
برجاء م.أشرف شرح تفصيلي ل alignment toolbar
كيفية إضافة منحنيات وسط المسار أو تغيير خط إلى منحنى وهل يمكن اذا تم زيادة السطح والكنتور ان اقوم بعمل استكمال لنفس المسار وكيف ذلك.
كما ارجو منك ومعذرة للإطالة لو عملت لنا شرح للفيجوال بيسك الموجود في برنامج اكسل
وجزاك الله خير
* عاشت الثورة المصرية*


----------



## هيثم عثمان (28 يناير 2011)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويوفقك والله يعجذ اللسان عن الشكر وتعلمت منك الكثير اسال الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيثم عثمان (28 يناير 2011)

جذاك الله خير


----------



## الماحى دمنهور (2 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم المهندس اشرف بعد تعريف القطاع العرضى 2 carrage way بنفس الطريقه المعروضه فى الشرح ثم كونت سطح وقمت بإختيار ال datm وكذلك daylight ولكن قام البرنامج بإختيار الdatum تحت الطبقات ولم يأخذ تشكيل الجزيره الوسطيه


----------



## superdevotee (2 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
رجاء منكم 
عند عمل الشيتات يظهر هذا الخطأ ولا أعرف السبب





تحيا مصر حرة مستقلة بفضل رجال الثورة
25 يناير عيد الحرية


----------



## بوقعيقيص (3 فبراير 2011)

يابش مهندس ارجوووو منك شرح كيف اغير في القطاعات من الصور المرفقة رقم (1) الى رقم (2)


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (3 فبراير 2011)

يااخ بو قعيقيص هذا موجود تقريبا في شرح المهندس ايمن قنديل


----------



## superdevotee (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو معرفة كيف يتم إستيراد باندات البروفايل من مشروع تاني
انا بعمل مشروع جديد وعامل حفظ لباندات في مشروع سابق بس مش عارف اخدها منه؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عبد الموجود (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا احب أن اشكر سيادتكم على هذا الجهد الرائع أدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجلعه في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة 
ثانيا قمت بتحميل البرنامج فوجدته 54 فيل وعند التسطيب طلب فيل رقم 55و56 رغم أنهم غير موجودان في قائمة التحميل أرجو من سيادتكم توضيح الامر 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (8 فبراير 2011)

بوقعيقيص قال:


> يابش مهندس ارجوووو منك شرح كيف اغير في القطاعات من الصور المرفقة رقم (1) الى رقم (2)


بعد إذن المهندس اشرف 
الاخ بو قعقعيص يمكنك تغير المناسيب من خلال الطريقه التاليه 
1 - علم علي احد المقاطع ثم كليك يمين ثم view grebe proprieties 
2 -اختر التبويب change band set
3 - قم بتغير ال surface 1 و ال surface2


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخواني علي مشاركاتكم ربنا يبارك فيكم 
عذرا علي انقطاعي 
لكني مش قادر اعمل اي مشاركات لحين الاطمئنان علي احوال مصر
دعاؤكم حفظ شباب المسلمين 
وان يولي الله من يصلح ويخدم الاسلام


----------



## سكاماكا (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## طارق المكاشفي (12 فبراير 2011)

الي العزيز م اشرف متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه محاضرات pipline الجزء الثاني والثالث من المحاضره التانيه مش شغال


----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (12 فبراير 2011)

*لى سؤال هل هناك فرق بين ال types عند إنشاء surface وهل يؤدى إختلاف الtype إلى إختلاف فى الكميات المحسوبة بين سطحين*​


----------



## ياسر سالمان (13 فبراير 2011)

اللهم انى احمدك كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك نحمدك على نعمك وعلى عظيم شأنك لك العتبى حتى ترضى ولك الحمد يا مولانا على كل حال ... ارجوا من كل من هو فى هذه الصفحة من المصريين والعرب ان يترحموا على شهداء مصر فى الاحداث الاخيرة وان يتم علينا نعمة النصر وامن البلاد وان يولى علينا من يصلح لنا ديننا وشأننا وان يرفع بشباب العرب الاسلام والمسلمين .... اللهم انى ابرأ اليك مما فعل فينا اذناب البقر ... ما لى سبيل الا دعائك فانتصر ... اول مرة احس بحلاوة الانتماء الى وطن ذا عزة وكرامة.


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## علي البزايعة (13 فبراير 2011)

نشكركم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (13 فبراير 2011)

جعلكم الله عوننا لكل الناس


----------



## ashraf_abdelnabe1 (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك علماً نافعاً ورزقاً واسعاً مباركاً فيه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 فبراير 2011)

اخواني الكرام 
عذرا علي الانقطاع الكل يعلمما كان يحدث في مصرنا الحبيبة 
الاسئلة كتيرة وكل سؤال عاوز درس 
لمني وجدت اسئلة كتيرة تخص المقاطع فلذلك قررت التفصيل في موضوع المقاطع ورفع مجموعة من شروع المقاطع والاعدات والتعديلات المتقدمة قريبا ارفها ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 فبراير 2011)

اخواني تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من رفع البرنامج CIVIL 3D 2010 علي نفس الشير الي محتاج البرنامج 68 ملف
الان وهذا ردا علي سؤال بعض الاخوة من قبل لكن الرفع لم يكن اكتمل بعد 
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/ov5BBoCM/civil_3d_program.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 فبراير 2011)

واحاول الاجابة علي باقي الاسئلة تباعا خاصة الاخ حمدي وجراري


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (18 فبراير 2011)

*كيفيه عمل الاكويشن على برنامج civil>>????*

يامهندس أشرف ربنا يباركلك ازاى اربط بين مسار اصلى ومسار معدل علشان اعمل الاكويشن ... لان في برنامج civil 3d المسار بيكون كتله واحد وبيرفض اى ربط مع خطوط او منحنيات فكيف هعرف المسار المعدل ولو فيه اكثر من اكويشن في المشروع هعرف اكثر من مسار.... بالله عليك المسأله دى أعيتنى بجد ارجو سرعه الرد


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (18 فبراير 2011)

الله المستعااااااااان


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (19 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحت مهندس أشرف عند دخولك ارجو من حضرتك الرد لانى محتاجه جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## superdevotee (20 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مهندس أشرف ده ثالث سؤال وأرجو منك الرد
عندما أقوم بعمل قطاع عرضي للطريق 
أريد تعريف الميل مثل العقبات مثل
القطع ميل 0.25:1 لإرتفاع 12م ثم مصطبة 3م ويتكرر هذا كل 12م
قم بتعريفها من daylight general
النتيجة أن البرنامج يقوم بعمل ردم في القطع لإستكمال الميول؟؟؟
أرجو منك توضيح كيف يمكن عملها


----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (20 فبراير 2011)

مهندس أشرف أرجو منك المساعدة عندى سطح اريد ان أعمل له قطع بميول حانبية 1:3 لمنسوب تسوية واحد كيف يتم ذلك وكيفية حساب الكميات وهل يجب عمل سطح بمنسوب التسوية ام هناك طريقة لحساب الحفرمن سطح لمنسوب مباشرة وليس بين سطحين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 فبراير 2011)

*السؤال الاول*



superdevotee قال:


> السلام عليكم
> برجاء م.أشرف شرح تفصيلي ل alignment toolbar
> كيفية إضافة منحنيات وسط المسار أو تغيير خط إلى منحنى وهل يمكن اذا تم زيادة السطح والكنتور ان اقوم بعمل استكمال لنفس المسار وكيف ذلك.
> كما ارجو منك ومعذرة للإطالة لو عملت لنا شرح للفيجوال بيسك الموجود في برنامج اكسل
> ...


 
الاخ الكريم اجابة هذاالسؤال في المحاضرة الاولي للمهندس الفاضل محمد الصمادي مع ان الاربع ملفات قيمة ومفيدة علي الرابط التالي ادخل وحمل المحاضرات قيمة ومفيدة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t247595.html
واذا زاد الكنتور او السطح يمكنك تعديل المسار بتحريك نقاط التقاطع او اضافة pi جديدة كما هو موجود بالفيديوا بتاع المهندس
والبروفيل والمقاطع العرضية بتتعدل اتوماتيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 فبراير 2011)

الاخ بو قعيقيص انا شرحت اربع دروس لعمل المقاطع العرضية وعمل اعدادات متقدمة لها 
ربنا ينفعك وينفع الجميع 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/14D5bNwV/CROSS_SECTION.html


----------



## samirantre (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسام بوشكش (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 فبراير 2011)

طارق المكاشفي قال:


> الي العزيز م اشرف متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه محاضرات pipline الجزء الثاني والثالث من المحاضره التانيه مش شغال


 
الاخ طارق الاخوة الكرام نظرا لكثرة الاسئلة عن الانابيب رفعت لكم شرح المهندس عزت ربنا يبارك فية
ويجزيه خير علي الشير بتاعي داخل مجلد pipes الملف التاني ثلاثة اجزاء 
ربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 فبراير 2011)

وده الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html


----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (22 فبراير 2011)

مهندس أشرف شرح المهندس عزت لايستخدم فيه إمكانات البرنامج المتخخصصه فى ذلك من فضلك نريد شرح يستخدم فيه قائمة pipe الموجودة بالبرنامج فمنها يمكن عمل كل أجزاء المشروع لقد حملت فيديوهات شرح ولكن باللغة الإنجليزية ولم أفهم منها إلا القليل


----------



## sosohoho (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخ اشرف .... قبل كل شيء ارجو ان تكون بصحة جيدة ............سوالي هل ممكن ان توضح رسم بروفايل على اساس المشاكل التي تواجة المصمم من حيث عمل كيرف عامودي على اساس ( k ) او طول الكيرف وغيرة.............الخ سنكون شاكرين لك


----------



## goor20 (24 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (24 فبراير 2011)

الاخ العزيز / م اشرف بارك الله فيك 
ارجو ان تقوم برفع مشروع او اكثر من مشاريع الطرق التي قمت بتصميمها بواسطه البرنامج لكي نتعرف علي الهيئه الكامله للمشروع ومحتوياته وكذلك للاستفاده من خبراتك في عمليه التصميم نفسها من تصميم المنحنيات الافقيه والراسيه وكذلك عمليه التوفيق بينهما لاخراج الطريق في شكل جمالي . 
اخي لي رجاء اخر وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لي وهو ان تقوم بعمل درس عن عمليه تصميم البروفايل الرأسي ليس ككيفيه عملها بالبرنامج وانما عن عمليه التصميم نفسها لتحقيق شكل جيد و آمن للطريق وكذلك التحكم في كميات الحفر والردم 
وشكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الماحى دمنهور (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم المهندس اشرف بعد تعريفى للقطاع العرضى to carrge way بنفس الطريقه المشروحه بالفديو قمت بعمل create corridorوكذلك سطح من أجل الكميات لكن البرنامج اختار اسفل الطبقات ولم يأخذ تشكيله الجزيره الوسطيه وميولها وهذا هو الشكل شاكر سعه صدرك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عباس الحديدي (10 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ... شو هلغيبة استاذ اشرف عسى خير انشاء الله


----------



## علي الحياني (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## لهون لهونى (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ئا اخي العزيز


----------



## omeraziz25 (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك با شمهندس


----------



## عمر مهدي (20 أبريل 2011)

اخونا المهندس اشرف الرجاء ان تساعدني في حل مشكلة اخراج احداثيات المحطات في صورة report في حالة وجود station equation حيث تخرج المحطات بعد ال station equation غير منتظمة


----------



## عزة الدوري (20 مايو 2011)

الاخ اشرف وبقية الاخوان محترفي السيفل
لدي مشكلة في المقاطع العرضية وهي ان منسوب الارض الطبيعية والتصميمي هو نفسه و عندما اضغط كلك ايمن سيكشن فيو بروبرتيز - باندز لتغيير سيكشن 2 من سيرفس 1 الى الكوريدور يكون الكوريدور غير مضاف الى القائمة ارجو مساعدتي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## لهون لهونى (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا مهندس العزيز بس اريد دروس حول تصميم مجاري و ماء انشاءالله مكانك في فردوس الاعلى


----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (21 مايو 2011)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس أرجو المساعة أريد عمل ميل جانب لطريق 1:3 ثم مسطبة ثم ميل 1:4 ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohamed ah (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وألف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وفى م/ فواز الذى تعلمنا منه الكثير
بارك لكما فى علمكما
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكما


----------



## mohamedleshamy (26 يونيو 2011)

بعد ازنك يا باش مهندس انا مش عارف اعمل جدول بالمناسيب ازاي في برنامج civil 2012 لو تقدر تفيدني يا ريت تساعدني


----------



## المساح محمد (26 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فرحان جواد (27 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الى الاساتذة الكبار " فواز العنسي و أشرف غنيم و أيمن قنديل " وكل من يمكنه المساعدة في هذا البرنامج الرائع : 
كيف يمكن استخدام البرنامج في مجال دراسة وتصميم اقنية الري طبعا انا اقوم باستخدام البرنامج في رسم البروفايل و المقاطع العرضية للأرض الطبيعية لمسار القناة ولكن السؤال المهم هل يمكن عمل مقطع تصميمي للقناة ذات المقطع شبه المنحرف ومن خلال أمر assembly 
أفيدوني جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (27 يونيو 2011)

لقد اثبت استاذنا العظيم المهندس اشرف انة نموذج فريد نادر من نوعة فى خدمة اخونة لة منا فى هذة الدنيا خير الجزاء والله يجعل اعمالة صدقة جارية الى يوم القيامة لك منا كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## فرحان جواد (28 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الى الاساتذة الكبار " فواز العنسي و أشرف غنيم و أيمن قنديل " وكل من يمكنه المساعدة في هذا البرنامج الرائع : 
كيف يمكن استخدام البرنامج في مجال دراسة وتصميم اقنية الري طبعا انا اقوم باستخدام البرنامج في رسم البروفايل و المقاطع العرضية للأرض الطبيعية لمسار القناة ولكن السؤال المهم هل يمكن عمل مقطع تصميمي للقناة ذات المقطع شبه المنحرف ومن خلال أمر assembly 
أفيدوني جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## amrsawy (10 يوليو 2011)

كيفية اخراج السوبر من السيفل ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## م.طارق عدنان (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم .. من فقط تمكن من التواصل الدائم عبر الانترنت وللاسف يا ليتني تابعت معكم وكنت قد تعلمت الاند بنفسي وارى التعاون خير طريق لنجاح


----------



## روني اوسو (7 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال للاخ المهندس اشرف ولكل المهتمين كيف يمكن رسم خطوط الشبكة على اللوحات x,y من ضمن البرنامج واذا كان من خارج البرنامج كيف عن طريق الليسبات


----------



## روني اوسو (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*سؤال للاخ المهندس اشرف ولكل المهتمين كيف يمكن رسم خطوط الشبكة على اللوحات x,y من ضمن البرنامج واذا كان من خارج البرنامج كيف عن طريق الليسبات*​


----------



## كبل (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## روني اوسو (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*سؤال للاخ المهندس اشرف ولكل المهتمين كيف يمكن رسم خطوط الشبكة على اللوحات x,y من ضمن البرنامج واذا كان من خارج البرنامج كيف عن طريق الليسبات*​


----------



## فرحان جواد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
*سؤال للاخ المهندس اشرف ولكل المهتمين كيف يمكن رسم خطوط الشبكة على اللوحات x,y من خلال الـ sheet manager أرجو الرد لاهمية الموضوع وجزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## فرحان جواد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

هل من مجيب


----------



## روني اوسو (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*هل من مجيب*​


----------



## روني اوسو (18 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال للاخ المهندس اشرف ولكل المهتمين كيف يمكن رسم خطوط الشبكة على اللوحات x,y من خلال الـ sheet manager أرجو الرد لاهمية الموضوع وجزاكم الله كل خير في برنامج سيفل 3د


----------



## بشر غالب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## عباس الحديدي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... استاذ انا من اعمل حساباتي اجد ان بعض الاقواس الكبيرة لا تحتاج الي سبايرل وهذا ايضا موجود بالمواصفات لكن في البرنامج حتى لو استعمل قوس قطره 10000 فانه يحتاج الى سبايرل ولما اعمله الى صفر اي طول السبايرول واطفلى البرنامج وارجع افتحه يختفي المخطط الافقي ومرات تجيني هاي الرسالة لما اعمل السبايرل صفر 
Cannot create a free element, no alignment sub-elements currently exist


----------



## elsaid_yehia (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا هندسة


----------



## بوقعيقيص (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم اريد هذا البرنامج 

Autodesk Dynamite VSP Plug-in for 3ds Max Design 2010 or 2011 - English 

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## السيدنصير (29 أكتوبر 2011)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## السيدنصير (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## ودارت الايام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد بوزريع (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس اشرف على المعلومات القيمة ..واسال الله ان يوفقك ونحن استفدنا من دروسك المفيدة


----------



## عصام الدين عيسى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك وزادك في العلم


----------



## s7goba (12 يناير 2012)

اللهم ما اغفر لك ولي جميع المسلمين


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (1 مارس 2012)

*اشكر المهندس فواز و  المهندس أشرف غنيم *


*ادعو الله ان يرزقهم مصاحبة الرسول *

*في الجنة* ​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (1 مارس 2012)

صديقى العزيز اجابت سوالك يوجد لسب موضوع فى المنتدى باسم ادهم بيرسم الشبكة x y


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (1 مارس 2012)

عفوا صديقى السب اسمة grid


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم سؤال للمهندس اشرف غنيم ممكن رسم هذا TEMPLATE *MOUNTIN ROADS - CUT.dwg2004*
المرفق بالرابط التالي عن طريق civil 3d حيث انه يوجد في الكتف على اليمن واليسار قوس دائرة 
في طبق الاسفلت يوجد زاوية على اليمن واليسار 

عملت هذا TEMPLATE عن طريق الاند 2004 لم يتعرف على الاقواس ياخذها خط مستقيم 
وشكرا 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/3wpxfNTF/MOUNTIN_ROADS_-_CUTdwg2004.html


----------



## باسم عدنان (24 مارس 2012)

*تطبيقات على برنامج civil 3d*

السلام عليكم .. جزى الله خيرا كل من علم اخاه ولو حرفا من العلم .. وانا شاكر وممنون لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع المهم في مضمونه وتخصصه واخص بالذكر الاخ المهندس اشرف غنيم فجزاك الله الف الف خير ووفقك
على هذا المجهود فقليل من يفعل ذلك والشكر موصول لاصحاب هذا المنتدى الذى رعى ووفر امكانياته لتقديم هذه 
النخبه الخيره التي تؤثر على نفسها لتقديم هذا العلم .. وفق الله الجميع لخدمة الناس جميعا وخاصتا ابناء هذه الامه .


----------



## mostafammy (24 مارس 2012)

سؤال للاخوة الخبراء فى السيفل 
عند عمل جريد 10*10 واخراج المناسيب كلما احاول اخرج النقاط xyz عن طريق export point البرنامج يعطينى رساله انه لا يوجد نقاط 
نرجو من الاخوة الل\ين لهم خبرة فى البرنامج ان يعطونا رد


----------



## افون (25 مارس 2012)

ممكن من الاخوة اى ملف رفع لتطبيق الخطوات عليه ويفضل ملف الرفع اللى المهندس ايمن قنديل بيشرح عليه حتى يتثنى لنا ان نطبق عليه بدون مشاكل 
الرجاء المسااااااااااااااااااااااعده ولكم على الله الاجر


----------



## mostafammy (27 مارس 2012)

mostafammy قال:


> سؤال للاخوة الخبراء فى السيفل
> عند عمل جريد 10*10 واخراج المناسيب كلما احاول اخرج النقاط xyz عن طريق export point البرنامج يعطينى رساله انه لا يوجد نقاط
> نرجو من الاخوة اللذين لهم خبرة فى البرنامج ان يعطونا رد


اتمنى ان الاقى رد على إستفسارى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmednoureany (27 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لك جزيل الشكر يا مهندس اشرف وفعلا انت انسان عسل ويارب يبارك فيك والله انى احبك فى الله نسال الله ان يجمعنا فى دار النعيم مع سيد الخلق محمد صلى الله وعليه وسلم واصحابه الكرام ...... ثم بعد 22-define template 2 carrage way.rar مش عارف احمله يا ريت لو حضرتك ترفعه على ميديا فاير وده فى دروس حضرتك على فور شارد كل اتحمل معايا ما عادا ده


----------



## ahmednoureany (8 أبريل 2012)

ياريت يا مهندس اشرف تعرفنى احمله ازاى وشكر ا


----------



## السيدنصير (8 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس
شرح الطباعة بالسيفل 2011


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم سؤال لماذا المقطع العرضي المرسوم ب poyline لا يطبق العلو الاضافيsuper elevation للمقطع و هل يوجد طريق لذالك


----------



## superdevotee (3 يونيو 2012)

ممكن شرح برنامج
sub assembley creator
الخاص بعمل daylight
ونرجو توضيح كيف يمكن خصائص الباندات لإستيرادها تلقائيا في المشاريع المختلفة
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (3 يونيو 2012)

*انا مهندس اعمل مع بن لادن لدينا مشروع طريق المقطع العرضي كما بالشكل المرفق ارجو منك المساعدة كم تعلمت منك برنامج civil 3 d من خلال دروسك والله بارك فيك 
**رسمت هذا المقطع العرضي cross section كما بالشكل ب POYLINE ولكن المقطع لايطبق العلو الاضافي لذالك اريد الرسم بالقوالب الجاهزة في البرنامج civil 3 d ولكن المقطع صعب عليا 

ولك جزيل الشكر *


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (16 يونيو 2012)

مشكور استاذ اشرف على هذا الجهد المفيد وفقكم الله
اخي العزيز لدي سؤال عجزة عن الوصول الى جوابه ارجوا اجابتي لان فيه فائده عامه..........
عند حساب حجوم الكميات الترابيه بواسطة برنامجي land اوبرنامج civil3dنحتاج الى بناء سطحين السطح الاول هو الارض الطبيعيه وهنا كيف احدد قيم السطح الثاني حينما يطلب مني ان تكون كميات القطع مساويه لكميات الدفن
هل اعتمد المحاوله والخطاء ام اعتمد average المناسيب لغرض بناء السطح الثاني......


وسؤالي الثاني في اعمال تسوية الاراضي عند عمل سطح كيف يمكن الوصول الى مركز ثقل المساحه .


ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد مراد محمد (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يابرنس المهندسين ياشرف باشا غنيم


----------



## احمد مراد محمد (24 سبتمبر 2012)

انا والحمد لله وبفضل الله اعلم بعض الامور الجيدة عن برامج الهندسة المدنية التي قد تفيد المهندسين في الموقع ولا ادري كيف اسجلها ومن ثم ارفعها فنرجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## فواز العنسي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام اخي ممكن تبحث معي على برنامج Plex earth مفيد لعمل الخرائط في الcivil وشكرا


----------



## SOKAR101 (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ناصرالقحطاني1 (21 يونيو 2013)

طوكر قال:


> الأخ المهندس الصامت
> حاول أضغط f10 ولو ما نفعت أعلمني وسوف أبحث لك



السلام عليكم لو تسمحوا اريد افهم كيف اطلع قائمة الاوامر في الشريط للسيفيل ثري دي 2013 والصوره توضح المطلوب اللي حاط عليه اطار باللون الاحمر


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------

